# Time Warner Cable Dallas & SDV Newbie Question



## Joe Siegler

This week, TWC has been sending letters to their customers with Cable Card devices saying that they're going to be implementing SDV starting on Monday, April 5th, 2010. The letter goes on to list the affected channels, and gives a list of several service areas around town you can bring the letter to and get a free tuning adapter (presumably for each cable card you're paying for, although the letter doesn't explicitly state that).

Anyway, what I'm asking here is what should I expect? I've read the SDV FAQ thread, and the bug threads, so I have an idea about what problems are out there. But there's not much about what is going on when you first get one.

I'm assuming, that if it all goes well, you turn off your TiVo, disconnect the cable going into the TiVo HD, plug that into the SDV, then add another cable (I assume comes with the TA) going from the TA to the TiVo, plug the SDV in, plug the TiVo in... And then somewhere it will go "Hey, you have an SDV now, let's configure it". That about right?

Aside from SDV, as I understand it, using that will allow me to access the PPV and on demand channels that as a TiVo user, I've been unable to access until now, is that correct?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joe Siegler said:


> This week, TWC has been sending letters to their customers with Cable Card devices saying that they're going to be implementing SDV starting on Monday, April 5th, 2010. The letter goes on to list the affected channels, and gives a list of several service areas around town you can bring the letter to and get a free tuning adapter (presumably for each cable card you're paying for, although the letter doesn't explicitly state that).
> 
> Anyway, what I'm asking here is what should I expect? I've read the SDV FAQ thread, and the bug threads, so I have an idea about what problems are out there. But there's not much about what is going on when you first get one.
> 
> I'm assuming, that if it all goes well, you turn off your TiVo, disconnect the cable going into the TiVo HD, plug that into the SDV, then add another cable (I assume comes with the TA) going from the TA to the TiVo, plug the SDV in, plug the TiVo in... And then somewhere it will go "Hey, you have an SDV now, let's configure it". That about right?
> 
> Aside from SDV, as I understand it, using that will allow me to access the PPV and on demand channels that as a TiVo user, I've been unable to access until now, is that correct?


It will not allow you to access PPV or OnDemand...

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/133


----------



## doogledb

Hey Joe and other TWC subscribers in the Dallas area - Do not waste your time going to the Service Center to pick up a tuning adapter - they do not have them. They said the letter that was sent is wrong and new one should be coming out. I told them call me when they come in and I will come back to this thred to let you know... The competence of the folks at the service center is not high, so take this message for what it is worth. If you call their help desk they do not know anything. Also, they think you will need to bring your cards in when you pickup the tunning adapter.


----------



## Joe Siegler

doogledb said:


> Hey Joe and other TWC subscribers in the Dallas area - Do not waste your time going to the Service Center to pick up a tuning adapter - they do not have them. They said the letter that was sent is wrong and new one should be coming out. I told them call me when they come in and I will come back to this thred to let you know... The competence of the folks at the service center is not high, so take this message for what it is worth. If you call their help desk they do not know anything. Also, they think you will need to bring your cards in when you pickup the tunning adapter.


Turns out they didn't have one at the Garland Centerville Road one I went to. However, the woman who didn't know about the SDV wasn't properly informed, but it wasn't really her fault. They had given her the letter, but ONLY the first page. Not the page that says you're eligible for a tuning adapter for each Cablecard DVR you have (they list every TiVo model I know of that would be relevant). She copied my letter and said she'd look into it.

I don't assume every customer service agent is incompetent. Mostly because I've done that job, and I don't care for the generalization. Most times the CS agents aren't informed the way they should be.


----------



## kevin120

doogledb said:


> Hey Joe and other TWC subscribers in the Dallas area - Do not waste your time going to the Service Center to pick up a tuning adapter - they do not have them. They said the letter that was sent is wrong and new one should be coming out. I told them call me when they come in and I will come back to this thred to let you know... The competence of the folks at the service center is not high, so take this message for what it is worth. If you call their help desk they do not know anything. Also, they think you will need to bring your cards in when you pickup the tunning adapter.


I dont think you need to bring your cable cards to the cable stores this would be stupid and I think they are very misinformed as the motorola TA requires motorola cable cards and why would do this I dont think TWC is going to install the cisco overlay and have 2 conditional access systems that run SDV and it takes up extra bandwidth to do this. Also do they not realize that the DCH6416,DCH3416,DCH6200,DCH3200, DCX3200,and DCX3400 use motorola M-cards? How many of these have they deployed since 2007?

Let me guess the cable store people said bring in the cable cards to get a tuning adapter you cant do this it requires the cards even with the TA.

For twc to switchout the cable boxes we would not get SDV for awhile as TWC dallas has about 400,000 subscribers and you cant get that many boxes for months so they are not going to do the cisco overlay. Also they are deploying the bigband solution that works with the motorola boxes in conjunction with iguide A28.

They are still deploying DCX boxes as I got one two fridays ago and it was new as it has a different K instead of J serial number Western Digital 320GB Hard Drive than the one I had before that got bricked in a power surge.

Oh and the CISCO tuning adapters use DAVIC or DSG and neither are deployed in north texas. And there return is different than the motorola one as well.


----------



## doogledb

Joe Siegler said:


> Turns out they didn't have one at the Garland Centerville Road one I went to. However, the woman who didn't know about the SDV wasn't properly informed, but it wasn't really her fault. They had given her the letter, but ONLY the first page. Not the page that says you're eligible for a tuning adapter for each Cablecard DVR you have (they list every TiVo model I know of that would be relevant). She copied my letter and said she'd look into it.
> 
> I don't assume every customer service agent is incompetent. Mostly because I've done that job, and I don't care for the generalization. Most times the CS agents aren't informed the way they should be.


Sorry - your right. I was referring only to the SDV / Tunning Adapter competence which they are not up to speed on. I had to drive 30 minutes and then wait 15 minutes in line to be given blank looks by all 3 employees. I went to the customer service web site and sent an email requesting that TWC not send me any more letters like this in future and to send a tech to my house with the necessary equipment if they have made changes that will impact my service. Curious to see if they will do it....


----------



## Joe Siegler

doogledb said:


> Sorry - your right. I was referring only to the SDV / Tunning Adapter competence which they are not up to speed on. I had to drive 30 minutes and then wait 15 minutes in line to be given blank looks by all 3 employees. I went to the customer service web site and sent an email requesting that TWC not send me any more letters like this in future and to send a tech to my house with the necessary equipment if they have made changes that will impact my service. Curious to see if they will do it....


Of course not. Why would they change what they do for one person?

I actually felt bad for the CS person I was talking with, as she was obviously not given the proper information. That wasn't her fault.


----------



## kevin120

Joe Siegler said:


> Of course not. Why would they change what they do for one person?
> 
> I actually felt bad for the CS person I was talking with, as she was obviously not given the proper information. That wasn't her fault.


I wonder if they meant april 15th not April 5th as the next channel change notice comes out on the 15th of march and if they are going SDV this legal notice will tell if if it confirmed for this april 5th date.

they will add section that says "The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment."

I hope that docsis 3.0 comes to my node soon I know someone else(my neighbor) and myself interested in the new 30/5 extreme tier.

The 2 closest nodes to my house that are on the cable line on the poles are Motorola SG2000s or SG2440s not the new Aurora nodes they are now installing these are down the road on poles as well I have seen about 40 in arlington arial and not pedestal mounted so the pedastal mounted nodes could be aurora or motorola.

SG 2000 install manual:
http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles.../SG2000_INSTALL(481740-001-a).pdf?localeId=66

SG2000 or SG2440 node
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...ozmGP4DlndtQg_YKIbPPg&cbp=12,343.29,,1,-27.35

Aurora node:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...P8Ff7fHJzsuGp6VJZI2JA&cbp=12,326.22,,2,-19.34

1GHz NC4000 aurora nodes are the new norm the old norm is 870MHz motorola SG2000 or SG2440. The are auroras all over arlington and grand prairie and the rest of the nodes are 870MHz motorola nodes.

The auroras can do a true 4x4 node while the SG2000/2440 can only do 3X2 3outputs 2transmitters so they are outdated and motorola no longer makes them only 1GHz module replacments and you could keep the lid.

"Hey joe hi joe" funny quote from phineas and ferb. back on topic hey joe can you do a homework assignment for me im not you teach just kidding but can you check on HDTV im sure it has a qam tuner can you hook the cable directly into the tv and check out 122-1,123-1,124-1,125-1 and check you signal on your signal meter and if it is fluctuating and is not saying no signal on 123,124,125 you should be able to order D3.0 when it officially launches? Just trying to get you in the know of if your node is ready for D3.0mine is definately not I only have 122-1 as a DOCSIS carrier. the others say no signal are not carrying a digital carrier yet. The old docsis channels were 91 when comcast had our system and then comcast switched it 89 and then TWC moved it to 122 and is creating three others on 123,124,125. also could you check 121-1 as well becuase there is something about the cisco cmts that it requires 5 channels for D3.0 so they can do D2.0 modem load balancing and I found a PDF showing that dallas has the CISCO CMTS installed not known to what extend so it could be all of them or some of them. 89 now has 4 vod previews on it.

here they started out the vod previews on 89 at 121 777MHz then they moved them down to the current spot im wondering if this was for the CISCO CMTS requirements ????

they are sure investing a lot of money in north texas SDV, D3.0, digital simulcast (done already and has been since 2008), more HD, DCX series boxes, the 870MHz rebuild,not to mention the new EDGE QAM required from the newly opened space in 2008 and the SDV edge QAMs, and last but not least clearwire.

They must have some serious competition if they are having to deploy 2 D3.0 tiers here.


----------



## doogledb

Joe Siegler said:


> Of course not. Why would they change what they do for one person?
> 
> I actually felt bad for the CS person I was talking with, as she was obviously not given the proper information. That wasn't her fault.


Because they do not have a facility in my area, I already attempted this and to keep me as a customer. BTW, I do not blame Customer Service Reps for this - I was very polite to them... I blame white collar guys.


----------



## Arcady

I received my SDV letter today. Has anyone in north Dallas had any luck getting their tuning adapter yet?


----------



## DaveDFW

Arcady said:


> I received my SDV letter today. Has anyone in north Dallas had any luck getting their tuning adapter yet?


Nope, I tried to pick one up on Saturday. Apparently no service center has these available yet. My name got added to a handwritten list of people requesting adapters, and theoretically I'll get a phone call when they've arrived.

I'm in Richardson, we're supposed to be one of the first areas to go SDV. Call me pessimistic, but I just sense that TWC is going to fail to distribute these before the SDV cutover.

TTYL
David


----------



## chrisdfw

How many people were on the list?.....I know I was the first person ,she made it up after a few phone calls this morning.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

doogledb said:


> Hey Joe and other TWC subscribers in the Dallas area - Do not waste your time going to the Service Center to pick up a tuning adapter - they do not have them. They said the letter that was sent is wrong and new one should be coming out. I told them call me when they come in and I will come back to this thred to let you know... The competence of the folks at the service center is not high, so take this message for what it is worth. If you call their help desk they do not know anything. Also, they think you will need to bring your cards in when you pickup the tunning adapter.


I called today. They said on the phone you *MUST* pick them up at the local stations. *THEY WILL NOT DO A TRUCK ROLL! *The reps on the phone say we are* REQUIRED* to pick them up at the local service centers.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

If your NOT able to get your Tuning Adapter &/or box by the time they switch over to the SDV system...

THEN BE SURE TO PUSH FOR FREE SERVICE!... ie.....if your not getting the channels then you shouldn't be paying for service your NOT getting.

*SO BE SURE TO PUSH FOR FREE SERVICE!*

We need to make this SDV switch over for dallas a VERY expensive allternative for them. I can't stand the idea of them doing this. So I am going to make them do a truck roll to my house weekly.

Do to poor service allready I have gotten TWC to give me free service for the last 6 months. Won't go into specifics... but I haven't paid for cable service in 6 months. If the quality isn't to your satisfication. Take the time to complain.

TGC


----------



## DaveDFW

chrisdfw said:


> How many people were on the list?.....I know I was the first person ,she made it up after a few phone calls this morning.


I went to the Plano service center on Summit, and there were probably ten names on their list before me. I noticed I was the first to request more than one adapter.

The guys there were friendly enough, they said the letters had gone out prematurely and that a second letter was coming. Is that true?

TTYL
David


----------



## Arcady

My letter was dated March 1st, so the only thing that happened prematurely was Time Warner's failure.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Hey,.... Why can't we organize to make SDV unprofitable?

I am willing to get an extra 10 boxes for an extra $50 a month. Im in "The Colony" area... if enough people get extra boxes so that they have to pump all 43 SDV channels at the same time then it will create big issues for them. Makeing it less profitable.

Force them to make more truck rolls, etc... Especially for us that are in areas that can't get Verizon Fios, or have obstacles preventing us from getting DirecTV/Dish

TGC


----------



## StanSimmons

I'm intrigued by your ideas and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

I'd like to get more information about what exactly you've done to get free service. I'm pretty feed up with TWC Dallas too, and wouldn't mind hurting them just a bit.


TexasGrillChef said:


> If your NOT able to get your Tuning Adapter &/or box by the time they switch over to the SDV system...
> 
> THEN BE SURE TO PUSH FOR FREE SERVICE!... ie.....if your not getting the channels then you shouldn't be paying for service your NOT getting.
> 
> *SO BE SURE TO PUSH FOR FREE SERVICE!*
> 
> We need to make this SDV switch over for dallas a VERY expensive allternative for them. I can't stand the idea of them doing this. So I am going to make them do a truck roll to my house weekly.
> 
> Do to poor service allready I have gotten TWC to give me free service for the last 6 months. Won't go into specifics... but I haven't paid for cable service in 6 months. If the quality isn't to your satisfication. Take the time to complain.
> 
> TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Tuesday March 09, 2010. 1am.

Just got off the phone with a customer service rep. Not claiming this person knew what they were talking about. Just providng the information that they gave me. Then the superivsor that works there.

*1. *Switch happens on Midnight April 5th, 2010.

*2. *They will not do a "Truck Roll" to install the additonal box or tuning adapters. These must be picked up on a first come first serve basis at your local location. The local station will not call you and the "waiting list" is meaningless. They will *NOT* call when they have them available and will only be available on a first come first serve basis at each location.

*3.* All locations will get the Tuning Adapters in on or about *March 15th*. Each location will get a delivery of about 10,000 units. Again First come First serve. They will not call you when they are in, and they will *not* hold one back for you.

*4.* If you make an attempt to get your tuning adapter prior to the *April 5th *date, *AND* your local location is *OUT* of TA's. Then they will credit your service 1 week at a time until they get more TA's in. However... please *NOTE..... *You have to request the credit at the local store at the time you request a TA & they must be out of them at the time. You have to return on a weekly basis to attempt to get a TA to recieve a credit for that weeks service.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

StanSimmons said:


> I'm intrigued by your ideas and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.
> 
> I'd like to get more information about what exactly you've done to get free service. I'm pretty feed up with TWC Dallas too, and wouldn't mind hurting them just a bit.


It does require effort on your part. You can't be a couch potato to do this.

I call in and complain about poor service on a regular basis. Once a week minimum. I ALWAYS tell them that PQ or Internet service quality is ALWAYS at night. They never run truck rolls at night. They will still want to run a few truck rolls on you at first. let them. It will be during the day. When the tech gets there. Tell him to look at your picture &/internet quality. Tell him you don't have problems during the day. Only at night. The next day, call in again. Do this 3 times. then weekly. On the 3rd time request credit, tell them you shouldn't be paying for service your not getting.

Complain about all service quality levels. However, allways say the problem is worse at night. When normal truck rolls don't run. Since it works ok during the day, it obviously isn't your equipment. So they won't or at least shouldn't mess with it. Just keep it up. After about the 15th truck roll. I got someone up in management to credit my bill with 4 months of service for all of the difficulty I was having. My time spent messing with truck rolls etc. The previous 2 months were credited by the billing department on the phone for lack of service during those 15 truck rolls.

That may be to much effort for you or others to do. It wasn't for me. All I know is if I have any trouble with the TA's I deffiantely will do this procedure all over again.

My POV is this... if I had another option for cable TV service I would. But since my HANDS ARE TIED and I am FORCED to go with TWC... then they should be better regulated agains't what they are doing.

Problem is... As Senator Kay Bay Hutchinson & our other Texas Congressmen have told me. Unless enough people complain and write them about our issues. They won't do anything about them. If they all of a sudden get 5,000 letters in a month complainging about issues like SDV, Copy Protection etc... then they might do something about it.

Sadly though... they haven't, and not enough of us are complaining or writing them.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

kevin120 said:


> I wonder if they meant april 15th not April 5th as the next channel change notice comes out on the 15th of march and if they are going SDV this legal notice will tell if if it confirmed for this april 5th date.
> 
> they will add section that says "The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment."
> 
> I hope that docsis 3.0 comes to my node soon I know someone else(my neighbor) and myself interested in the new 30/5 extreme tier.
> 
> The 2 closest nodes to my house that are on the cable line on the poles are Motorola SG2000s or SG2440s not the new Aurora nodes they are now installing these are down the road on poles as well I have seen about 40 in arlington arial and not pedestal mounted so the pedastal mounted nodes could be aurora or motorola.
> 
> SG 2000 install manual:
> http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles.../SG2000_INSTALL(481740-001-a).pdf?localeId=66
> 
> SG2000 or SG2440 node
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...ozmGP4DlndtQg_YKIbPPg&cbp=12,343.29,,1,-27.35
> 
> Aurora node:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...P8Ff7fHJzsuGp6VJZI2JA&cbp=12,326.22,,2,-19.34
> 
> 1GHz NC4000 aurora nodes are the new norm the old norm is 870MHz motorola SG2000 or SG2440. The are auroras all over arlington and grand prairie and the rest of the nodes are 870MHz motorola nodes.
> 
> The auroras can do a true 4x4 node while the SG2000/2440 can only do 3X2 3outputs 2transmitters so they are outdated and motorola no longer makes them only 1GHz module replacments and you could keep the lid.
> 
> "Hey joe hi joe" funny quote from phineas and ferb. back on topic hey joe can you do a homework assignment for me im not you teach just kidding but can you check on HDTV im sure it has a qam tuner can you hook the cable directly into the tv and check out 122-1,123-1,124-1,125-1 and check you signal on your signal meter and if it is fluctuating and is not saying no signal on 123,124,125 you should be able to order D3.0 when it officially launches? Just trying to get you in the know of if your node is ready for D3.0mine is definately not I only have 122-1 as a DOCSIS carrier. the others say no signal are not carrying a digital carrier yet. The old docsis channels were 91 when comcast had our system and then comcast switched it 89 and then TWC moved it to 122 and is creating three others on 123,124,125. also could you check 121-1 as well becuase there is something about the cisco cmts that it requires 5 channels for D3.0 so they can do D2.0 modem load balancing and I found a PDF showing that dallas has the CISCO CMTS installed not known to what extend so it could be all of them or some of them. 89 now has 4 vod previews on it.
> 
> here they started out the vod previews on 89 at 121 777MHz then they moved them down to the current spot im wondering if this was for the CISCO CMTS requirements ????
> 
> they are sure investing a lot of money in north texas SDV, D3.0, digital simulcast (done already and has been since 2008), more HD, DCX series boxes, the 870MHz rebuild,not to mention the new EDGE QAM required from the newly opened space in 2008 and the SDV edge QAMs, and last but not least clearwire.
> 
> They must have some serious competition if they are having to deploy 2 D3.0 tiers here.


I allready have a Docsis 3.0 modem & am currently now getting their 50/5 service.

I will tell you this..... it isn't all that great. I will tell you why...

1. I do alot of downloading. ALL the servers I connect to for downloading max's each connection out at no more that 10mbps. You think oh boy So you just get 5 connections going. I tried that... then each connection maxes out at 7mbps so all together I am maxing out at maybe 35mbps.

2. Uploading is much better. I do manage to get the full 5mpbs. Not bad. Much better than just the 2mpbs I was using before. My Slingbox works so much better now! So do other things.

So I say this... Yes the 30 or even 50mpbs will be better than what your getting allready. Just don't expect to get the full 30 or even 50. Thats only the MAX you will get. My average is actually between 35 & 40.

When I was on 20mbps/2 up. I averaged a 10-15 down. I woudln't be surprised that on a 30. You would get a 20-25 average. Maybe even lower.

TGC


----------



## doogledb

I've been looking for good excuse to switch to ATT Uverse. They currently do not support my Tivo units which means I have to say goodbye to Tivo too. I do not know anyone that uses Uverse - Anyone have any inside to how good this service works?


----------



## doogledb

TexasGrillChef said:


> It does require effort on your part. You can't be a couch potato to do this.
> 
> I call in and complain about poor service on a regular basis. Once a week minimum. I ALWAYS tell them that PQ or Internet service quality is ALWAYS at night. They never run truck rolls at night. They will still want to run a few truck rolls on you at first. let them. It will be during the day. When the tech gets there. Tell him to look at your picture &/internet quality. Tell him you don't have problems during the day. Only at night. The next day, call in again. Do this 3 times. then weekly. On the 3rd time request credit, tell them you shouldn't be paying for service your not getting.
> 
> Complain about all service quality levels. However, allways say the problem is worse at night. When normal truck rolls don't run. Since it works ok during the day, it obviously isn't your equipment. So they won't or at least shouldn't mess with it. Just keep it up. After about the 15th truck roll. I got someone up in management to credit my bill with 4 months of service for all of the difficulty I was having. My time spent messing with truck rolls etc. The previous 2 months were credited by the billing department on the phone for lack of service during those 15 truck rolls.
> 
> TGC


Ummm.... way to go? No wonder us customer's, with legitimate issues,
are not getting better customer service.


----------



## DaveDFW

TWC annoys me occasionally, and I'm constantly amazed at the boneheaded decisions and implementations they display, but I'm not so dissatisfied with the TWC service that I'm willing to go to that level of harassment.

I'll definitely complain if the tuning adapter is not available before 4/5, and I'll definitely complain if I miss a recording because an SDV-delivered channel is not available.

That's good information above--that the service centers probably will not call when the adapters are available. My service center is close to work, so I can just check every day at lunch to see if they're in.

TTYL
David


----------



## chrisdfw

TexasGrillChef said:


> I allready have a Docsis 3.0 modem & am currently now getting their 50/5 service.
> 
> I will tell you this..... it isn't all that great. I will tell you why...
> 
> 1. I do alot of downloading. ALL the servers I connect to for downloading max's each connection out at no more that 10mbps. You think oh boy So you just get 5 connections going. I tried that... then each connection maxes out at 7mbps so all together I am maxing out at maybe 35mbps.
> 
> 2. Uploading is much better. I do manage to get the full 5mpbs. Not bad. Much better than just the 2mpbs I was using before. My Slingbox works so much better now! So do other things.
> 
> So I say this... Yes the 30 or even 50mpbs will be better than what your getting allready. Just don't expect to get the full 30 or even 50. Thats only the MAX you will get. My average is actually between 35 & 40.
> 
> When I was on 20mbps/2 up. I averaged a 10-15 down. I woudln't be surprised that on a 30. You would get a 20-25 average. Maybe even lower.
> 
> TGC


Where are you at and how did you get the 50/5 service?


----------



## TexasGrillChef

doogledb said:


> I've been looking for good excuse to switch to ATT Uverse. They currently do not support my Tivo units which means I have to say goodbye to Tivo too. I do not know anyone that uses Uverse - Anyone have any inside to how good this service works?


All I can say it isn't a TiVo! Depends on the area of DFW your in. Some areas are better than others.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

chrisdfw said:


> Where are you at and how did you get the 50/5 service?


Off 121 between Frisco & Lewisville. We usually get the faster service areas as we are usually the "test" areas first. You have to get buisness level service though to get the 50/5. Although it might be available for home use as well.

TGC


----------



## kevin120

TexasGrillChef said:


> Off 121 between Frisco & Lewisville. We usually get the faster service areas as we are usually the "test" areas first. You have to get buisness level service though to get the 50/5. Although it might be available for home use as well.
> 
> TGC


Arlington is usually a test bed for VOD like services vod came here first.

As we have a low non responder rate.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Dallas/learn/hso/wideband-internet/default.html

Tells you about the 50/5 Internet speeds pricing etc...

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

*------------------- Tuning Adapter Update -------------------*
8pm Thursday March 11th

*1.* Switchover to SDV Midnight April 5th. (Giving you a full day before April 5th's Primetime to make sure your TA is working)

*2.* Tuning Adapters *DELAYED*... Won't be available until the *25th* of March.

As noted earlier. TA's will be available first come first served basis. 150,000 units ordered for first shipment, to be distributed between all the local offices evenly. Second shipment of 150,000 units due April 6th. Always on first come first serve basis.

This information is based on my family contact at TWC. This information could change or could be inaccurate as well. Just reporting what is reported to me.

TGC


----------



## DaveDFW

TexasGrillChef said:


> *1.* Switchover to SDV Midnight April 5th. (Giving you a full day before April 5th's Primetime to make sure your TA is working)
> 
> *2.* Tuning Adapters *DELAYED*... Won't be available until the *25th* of March.


Another unpleasant surprise from TWC! Well, I guess their handling of this rollout really shouldn't be a surprise considering they've done nothing in the last five years correctly...

TTYL
David


----------



## DougJohnson

TexasGrillChef said:


> This information is based on my family contact at TWC. This information could change or could be inaccurate as well. Just reporting what is reported to me.


You mentioned a while back that FIOS was planning a roll out in Dallas by the end of 2010. Have you heard anything more recently? Tuning adapters make me long for FIOS. Thanks, Doug


----------



## TexasGrillChef

DougJohnson said:


> You mentioned a while back that FIOS was planning a roll out in Dallas by the end of 2010. Have you heard anything more recently? Tuning adapters make me long for FIOS. Thanks, Doug


You aren't the only one.

Currently *NEW* housing editions in most areas are able to get Verizon FiOS. They are working as fast as they can though. All I know is nothing new to report, other than more areas each quarter and most new housing editions.

TGC


----------



## kingkong316

Luckily I have this post. I don't have time to be running back and forth to TWC offices every other day. I am not going to be happy if I don't get a TA by the switch date. I will be getting my free service or atleast a better bundle. And I miss my days of FIOS back in Maryland. Paid 50 bucks less a month got my channels, more HD, and faster internet. But those were the good ole days before I came to this crap hole (Personally issues)


----------



## TexasGrillChef

kingkong316 said:


> Luckily I have this post. I don't have time to be running back and forth to TWC offices every other day. I am not going to be happy if I don't get a TA by the switch date. I will be getting my free service or atleast a better bundle. And I miss my days of FIOS back in Maryland. Paid 50 bucks less a month got my channels, more HD, and faster internet. But those were the good ole days before I came to this crap hole (Personally issues)


I feel ya man... LOL... But as I say... Don't expect things to change unless your willing to stand up and do something about it!

At least your going to push for free service until they do provide the TA's.

I am sure people here will keep everyone posted on the latest news about the availability of the TA's. Even though they said delayed till the 25th, I am keeping tabs on them on a daily basis.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

*BAD NEWS FOLKS........*

They (TA's) WON'T be in before April 5th! Was told this at two local TWC locations, and by 3 supervisors on 3 seperate calls this morning.

I have a call into my "Contact" to see if he/she can gather any more information.

So here is what I would recomend... Start calling them... Lets tie up their phone lines with lots of calls to them about why now Tuning adapters yet!

TGC

P.S. Time for us to file a complaint with the FCC. I am in the process of filing my complaint. Any others?


----------



## DaveDFW

TexasGrillChef said:


> *BAD NEWS FOLKS........*
> 
> They (TA's) WON'T be in before April 5th! Was told this at two local TWC locations, and by 3 supervisors on 3 seperate calls this morning.


Unbelievable. Well, actually, it is believable. TWC strikes again.

It's pointless to call the customer service line, I tried twice and the drones that answered didn't even know what the tuning adapter was.

Edit: FCC complaint filed.

TTYL
David


----------



## JDSmooth

I got a similar answer today.

FCC Complaint filed.

Easy to do using the online form - just google "FCC Complaint" and it takes you right to it. 5 minutes max time commitment. Everyone should do it.


----------



## Arcady

FCC Complaint filed.

Why would they schedule the switch to SDV for a date before they have the tuning adapters in hand?


----------



## DaveDFW

Arcady said:


> Why would they schedule the switch to SDV for a date before they have the tuning adapters in hand?


Occam's razor: TWC is run by idiots.

If the DirecTV Tivo were ready, I'd be gone already.

TTYL
David


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Arcady said:


> FCC Complaint filed.
> 
> Why would they schedule the switch to SDV for a date before they have the tuning adapters in hand?


Because... They look at their subscription #'s, and the number of cablecards allready out there, & they go. Oh.. cable cards only represent 10% of our users. Hey no problem. We can deal with those easy enough. Maybe make 50% of those 10% get our DVR equipment now!

TGC


----------



## Grumock

TexasGrillChef said:


> Because... They look at their subscription #'s, and the number of cablecards allready out there, & they go. Oh.. cable cards only represent 10% of our users. Hey no problem. We can deal with those easy enough. Maybe make 50% of those 10% get our DVR equipment now!
> 
> TGC


more like 3% of subscribers are cable card users


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Grumock said:


> more like 3% of subscribers are cable card users


Well if we go with your figures... Then thats why they could care even less about if they have TA's before they do the actual switchover to SDV.

TGC


----------



## rogmatic

I bet it is even smaller than 3&#37;. When you ask someone from TWC about cable cards, they act like it is the first time anyone has asked about them.


----------



## StanSimmons

You can order your TA Adapter online. A rep gave me this website:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/dallas/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html


----------



## TexasGrillChef

StanSimmons said:


> You can order your TA Adapter online. A rep gave me this website:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/dallas/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html


Still *doesn't* mean you will get it *BEFORE* April 5th, 2010

TGC


----------



## rogmatic

I ordered one online and then had an online chat with a representative. She said that it will be mailed to me and that I should get it before April 5. She then said that I should let them know if I don't (which I thought was pretty funny because I will sure as hell let them know if my cable is working).


----------



## Arcady

My internet service in North Dallas has been basically dead for the last two days, and when I called up to complain about it I also asked about the tuning adapters. They acted like I was making it up and that there was no such thing.

Anyone have any experience with AT&T U-Verse?


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Arcady said:


> My internet service in North Dallas has been basically dead for the last two days, and when I called up to complain about it I also asked about the tuning adapters. They acted like I was making it up and that there was no such thing.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with AT&T U-Verse?


TiVo's don't work with U-Verse, and the PQ isn't as good because they turn their bitrate down really low so that they can have more channels.

TGC


----------



## DaveDFW

Arcady said:


> Anyone have any experience with AT&T U-Verse?


My part of town has U-verse fiber to the home. I get nonstop mailings from U-verse trying to get me to sign up, but they promise the same speeds and prices as TWC/Roadrunner. Since I have no problems with my internet service, that basically gives me zero incentive to switch.

The video service, as TGC mentioned, doesn't work with Tivo so it's not even a consideration. If I'm forced to dump my Tivos, I'll just go to satellite.

TTYL
David


----------



## kingkong316

Ok I filled out the form online to get my TA's now lets see if anyone actually contacts me.


----------



## rogmatic

How bad you guys expect it to be? After reading the thread on problems with TAs, I am really worried about the impact. I was going to buy a new Premier but am now going to hold off to see how it works with my HD XL.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

-------------------- UPDATE --------------------------

I have a meeting with the local PR person for the Dallas-Fort Worth TWC in Irving on Monday morning.

As soon as this meeting is over with and I get back home. I will let you know what information I was able to obtain on our issues regarding the Tuning Adapters and the SDV switchover.

Stay Tuned.

TGC


----------



## DaveDFW

TexasGrillChef said:


> I have a meeting with the local PR person for the Dallas-Fort Worth TWC in Irving on Monday morning.


Great! I have confidence that you'll be able to accurately relay Tivo owners' concerns, I only hope that TWC actually listens. 

TTYL
David


----------



## lrhorer

TexasGrillChef said:


> As noted earlier. TA's will be available first come first served basis. 150,000 units ordered for first shipment, to be distributed between all the local offices evenly. Second shipment of 150,000 units due April 6th. Always on first come first serve basis.
> <snip>
> 
> This information is based on my family contact at TWC. This information could change or could be inaccurate as well. Just reporting what is reported to me.


It almost surely is. There are not 300,000 Series III class TiVo units on TW Cable in the entire nation, let alone in the Dallas area by itself.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

lrhorer said:


> It almost surely is. There are not 300,000 Series III class TiVo units on TW Cable in the entire nation, let alone in the Dallas area by itself.


Never said there were that many TiVo S3/HD/HDXL's.

However... Some cable card TV's can use the TA' s as well. I have 3 TV's. All which use cable cards. Sadly though. Only one of the 3 cablecard TV's I have can make use of the TA.

I have 6 Cablecards total.

1 for each TV, 2 For the S3, and 1 for the TiVo HD.

I need 3 Tuning adapters. I am just glad that the two cable card TV's I have have the TiVo's connected to them. So I won't need their stupid box.

TGC

P.S..... Don't forget that Windows 7 HTPC's with cable card support can also support TA's as well.


----------



## Grumock

TexasGrillChef said:


> Never said there were that many TiVo S3/HD/HDXL's.
> 
> However... Some cable card TV's can use the TA' s as well. I have 3 TV's. All which use cable cards. Sadly though. Only one of the 3 cablecard TV's I have can make use of the TA.


Funny I was made aware that the Tuning adapters only work with TIVo, Moxi, & ATI Tuners that are hooked to PCs with win7. Do you currently have a Tuning adapter hooked to your TV? If not, i would not make that bet then.


----------



## Arcady

What kind of TV has a cable card slot and can use a tuning adapter?


----------



## Grumock

Arcady said:


> What kind of TV has a cable card slot and can use a tuning adapter?


None that I am aware of.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Grumock said:


> Funny I was made aware that the Tuning adapters only work with TIVo, Moxi, & ATI Tuners that are hooked to PCs with win7. Do you currently have a Tuning adapter hooked to your TV? If not, i would not make that bet then.


My HP 32" LCD TV from a few years back. They just sent me the TA firmware upgarde and instructions on how to do it.

Now we will have to see if it actually works! LOL

I have the meeting with TWC later this morning, So when its done I will post the update.

TGC


----------



## Grumock

TexasGrillChef said:


> My HP 32" LCD TV from a few years back. They just sent me the TA firmware upgarde and instructions on how to do it.
> 
> Now we will have to see if it actually works! LOL
> 
> I have the meeting with TWC later this morning, So when its done I will post the update.
> 
> TGC


I would like to know if it works myself.


----------



## DaveDFW

TexasGrillChef said:


> ...I have the meeting with TWC later this morning, So when its done I will post the update...


I'm on the edge of my seat--what happened? 

TTYL
David


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Ok sorry folks for the delay. After my meeting I had a family emergency to deal with.

Now on to the GOOD news.

SDV switchover has been delayed till end of May, or early June. They WON'T be sending out any letters though. We have allready received our official notification. However, we should be getting another letter with only about 2 weeks notice, letting us know of the exact date of switch over soon.

They won't be making the switchover until they have "IN STOCK" enough TA's to handle at leaset 35&#37; of their installed cable card base here in the DFW area.

DFW has aproximately 125,000 cable cards in subscribers hands being used currently. (Of which I have 6).

He said that he would keep in contact with me and let me know when they are in stock and will be available for pick up at a local TWC center.

They will do truck rolls for in home installation, however that will cost $49. If you pick them up yourself and do a self install it will be free. TA's will be free (Included with the cost of the cable card). If you turn in your cable card and get a HD Tuner box. The Tuner box will be free for the first year. After that the fee will be $5 a month.

I think I covered everything. If you have questions. Ask. If I know I will answer, otherwise I will say it was't discussed.

TGC


----------



## dlfl

TexasGrillChef said:


> ........
> DFW has aproximately 125,000 cable cards in subscribers hands being used currently. ..........


Somewhat amazing, that number. Last figure I saw for number of TiVo's that use cable cards was around 400,000. That would account for between 400,000 and 800,000 being used in TiVo's. Obviously nowhere near 125,000 of these would be in just the DFW system. There must be a **LOT** of cable cards being used in devices other than TiVo's.


----------



## DaveDFW

TexasGrillChef said:


> ...SDV switchover has been delayed till end of May, or early June...


That's somewhat of a relief. I'm very surprised they're delaying SDV because of the lack of TAs.

TTYL
David


----------



## TexasGrillChef

dlfl said:


> Somewhat amazing, that number. Last figure I saw for number of TiVo's that use cable cards was around 400,000. That would account for between 400,000 and 800,000 being used in TiVo's. Obviously nowhere near 125,000 of these would be in just the DFW system. There must be a **LOT** of cable cards being used in devices other than TiVo's.


Well keep in mind their are TV's and CableCard Windows 7 devices as well.

Dallas/Austin-SA/Houston area is known to be the "Second" silicon valley. Here in Dallas alone we have several very large electronics giants as well, plus alot of big corp HQ's here as well. (EDS, Texas Instruments, JC Penney, McAfee) To just name a few.

Dell's HQ is in SA, but Dell has facility here in DFW as well. DFW has a very large number of "Techies" around as well.

I am sure that helps in account for the large number of devices that use cable cards. I am betting that there are alot of HTPC's in use with cable cards.

Yes, I am speculating. I am also reporting to you what TWC told me as well.

Also keep in mind that In DFW there are over 3 million housholds. DFW has an average of 2 TV's per household. Thats based on the 2000 census. Just wait till the 2010 census results are relased. I'm sure that number will be even larger.

Then again... TWC could be fudging it. But if they are. They are fudging it in OUR favor.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

DaveDFW said:


> That's somewhat of a relief. I'm very surprised they're delaying SDV because of the lack of TAs.
> 
> TTYL
> David


He did hint around at other reasons as well. But I am willing to bet since I gave him an "opening" to useing the TA's as an "Excuse" he took that excuse and ran with it.

Keep in mind that Comcast back east did get *FINED* 4.5 million dollars (By the FCC) for not doing two things with SDV. Failure to notify its customer base with a 30 day notice, and failure to provide TA's in a timely manner.

Since then, many Cable opperators have taken notice.

TGC


----------



## dlfl

TexasGrillChef said:


> Well keep in mind their are TV's and CableCard Windows 7 devices as well.
> 
> Dallas/Austin-SA/Houston area is known to be the "Second" silicon valley. Here in Dallas alone we have several very large electronics giants as well, plus alot of big corp HQ's here as well. (EDS, Texas Instruments, JC Penney, McAfee) To just name a few.
> 
> Dell's HQ is in SA, but Dell has facility here in DFW as well. DFW has a very large number of "Techies" around as well.
> 
> I am sure that helps in account for the large number of devices that use cable cards. I am betting that there are alot of HTPC's in use with cable cards.
> 
> Yes, I am speculating. I am also reporting to you what TWC told me as well.
> 
> Also keep in mind that In DFW there are over 3 million housholds. DFW has an average of 2 TV's per household. Thats based on the 2000 census. Just wait till the 2010 census results are relased. I'm sure that number will be even larger.
> 
> Then again... TWC could be fudging it. But if they are. They are fudging it in OUR favor.
> 
> TGC


Based also on the 2000 census, there were 105.5 million households total, thus DFW has slightly under 3% of the US households.

The NCTA is required to report CableCARD deployment statistics to the FCC and here is a link to the latest such report I could find (22 Dec 2009):

http://www.ncta.com/DocumentBinary.aspx?id=873

Quoting from that letter:



> When the CableCARDs deployed by the next five largest incumbent cable operators are included, there have been over 456,000 CableCARDs deployed for use in retail devices by the ten largest incumbent cable operators who serve approximately 90% of the cable subscribers in the country.


If DFW has a proportional share of these, based on the 2000 household statistics, that would be slightly under 14,000 cards. Even if you assume DFW, as a technology "hot spot", has say 3 times the national average that would be 42,000 cards. The 125,000 figure corresponds to 9 times the national average. I'm impressed (or skeptical).


----------



## TexasGrillChef

dlfl said:


> If DFW has a proportional share of these, based on the 2000 household statistics, that would be slightly under 14,000 cards. Even if you assume DFW, as a technology "hot spot", has say 3 times the national average that would be 42,000 cards. The 125,000 figure corresponds to 9 times the national average. I'm impressed (or skeptical).


Based on your calculations you do make a good point. I'm NOT saying TWC DFW has 125,000 card deployed. Just stating that is what "he" said.

I do however take DFW has being a technology hotspot, as DFW is usually one of several cities that obtains new tech first. We were 1 of 5 of the first 5 cities to get Wi-Max/4G service (As an example).

One other thing to point out. That the report is from 2009. I wonder what the growth rate of Cable card deployment has been since then? I didn't read all of the report to see what the growth factor was.

I am suprised though that only 465,000 units have been deployed as of 2009. Considering the number of households in the USA that have cable service. (Not counting Dish/DirecTV). With that little of a percentage. I am surprised we have any pull at all.

All of this considering that the majority of households that have cable service just opt for cable company provided equipment. For several reasons. 1. They don't know any better or any other alternatives. & 2. Out of convienance. Less to worry about to get "Working" or maintain if they just get the cable companies equipment.

I am a major proponant of doing to the cable companies, what we did to "Ma Bell" and the phone company breakup in the 80's. You now have to buy all of your own land line telephones. If we did that to cable companies, allowed them to only provide service, prevent them from providing equipment. I think we would be better off. No more "Boxes" needed. We would get TV's that are truly cable ready again. Maybe True2way will be the solution. But as we have all seen. Even that solution has it's issues!

It is nice to know though that at least for the time being they have delayed the SDV switch over.

Hopefully they will have TA's available for us before they switch over.

TGC


----------



## dlfl

TexasGrillChef said:


> ..........One other thing to point out. That the report is from 2009. I wonder what the growth rate of Cable card deployment has been since then? I didn't read all of the report to see what the growth factor was. .......


The "as of" date of the report I linked was 30 Nov 2009, less than 4 mos ago. I think they file that quarterly so another one is due any day now.


TexasGrillChef said:


> ..........I am a major proponant of doing to the cable companies, what we did to "Ma Bell" and the phone company breakup in the 80's. You now have to buy all of your own land line telephones. If we did that to cable companies, allowed them to only provide service, prevent them from providing equipment. I think we would be better off. ...........


I like that idea and I think that's the way the FCC is trying to go --- but it's a long way from an FCC idea to a practical working reality, I'm afraid. CableCARDS and Tuning Adapters were blessed by the FCC ......... need I say more?


----------



## TexasGrillChef

dlfl said:


> I like that idea and I think that's the way the FCC is trying to go --- but it's a long way from an FCC idea to a practical working reality, I'm afraid. CableCARDS and Tuning Adapters were blessed by the FCC ......... need I say more?


Somewhere I read that the FCC made an official statement as that deployment and use of cablecards have failed and are currently looking to other solutions. Such as True2way among others.

TGC

P.S. I don't actually mind having to use a Tuning Adapter. So long as they can actually get them to work properly on a consistant basis & actually be able to distribute the devices prior to switching to SDV. AND.... of course not be charged EXTRA for having to use a Tuning adapter.


----------



## gteague

well, i screwed myself over this evening. back about 3 weeks ago when i got the letter i called tw and they had no knowledge of the letter, but one agent went ahead and made an appointment for a tuning adapter to be installed.

the tech (a contractor) showed up a few hours ago and before i even realized what he was doing he had replaced one of my original motorola single-stream cards (in a series-3) with a double-stream card. i asked him where the 'box' was and he said he had no boxes, only cards. i asked him if this new card was going to receive sdv and he was totally lost and i had to explain to him what little i knew.

he called in for help and was told there were no boxes available and when i asked him why he was replacing a perfectly good card he had no ready answer, much less to my question of whether i was going to lose service on the 5th of april.

that would have been ok as far as my present situation went since the card he put in eventually did start receiving channels. but then i made a mistake and let him replace the other card since he explained i'd be better off with the dual cards in each channel instead of one dual and one single. and i was proven right in my reluctance--after 15 minutes waiting for channels to appear on the 2nd tuner and another call to his tech support, he left saying everything was working fine, i just needed to wait for the channels to propagate.

but in another 15 minutes it was apparent that wasn't happening. so i called his tech support number (he'd used my phone) and after that guy gave me some static about him not supporting customers directly he told me there was an accounting problem with the card and that the original tech had known that when he left. basically, the card had not been inventoried correctly and could not authenticate, nor could the problem be corrected remotely--a new card would have to be installed. he advised me to call my local time-warner and ask for a 'go-back' dispatch since the original dispatch caused a failure.

so i called time-warner support and, as i figured, they were total pr1cks about it and would not dispatch back out to fix the problem they'd created by doing something completely unnecessary in the first place. i asked to speak to a supervisor who barely spoke english better than the first tier guy and he was an idiot and claimed i could not speak to anyone higher than him unless i called back on monday.

bottom line is that i have one tuner fubar'd for a week until they get back out here with another card. my fault--i should never have let the idiot replace my working cards. obviously i'm going to spend the downtime cataloging my options--i pay these a__holes $130/mo and get this kind of useless response when i need service.


----------



## dlfl

gteague said:


> well, i screwed myself over this evening. back about 3 weeks ago when i got the letter i called tw and they had no knowledge of the letter, but one agent went ahead and made an appointment for a tuning adapter to be installed.
> ....................
> bottom line is that i have one tuner fubar'd for a week until they get back out here with another card. my fault--i should never have let the idiot replace my working cards. obviously i'm going to spend the downtime cataloging my options--i pay these a__holes $130/mo and get this kind of useless response when i need service.


Unfortunately your experience is not unusual. The basic problem is that only about 0.5% of digital cable subscribers use TiVo's. The cable cos have no economic incentive to please us -- they would make more money from us if we used their equipment. In principle the FCC should punish (e.g. fine) them for such transgressions, but I suspect few people bother to complain. And even if they did, the case isn't that clear cut. CableCARDs and Tuning Adapters *do eventually* get installed and working most of the time, although they don't always work reliably and may involve ongoing support hassles. If they simply didn't work at all for a lot of customers it would probably have been a different story -- assuming the customers complained to the FCC. In that situation there would have been enforcement (fines).

It amazes me how much money the Cable cos have to be spending on providing CableCARDs and Tuning Adapters and rolling trucks for every related problem, plus providing (in TWC's case) a national cable card support desk (undoubtedly the telephone number you called). And yet most of their technicians aren't trained to support the technology. I have to suspect this situation is designed mainly to impress the FCC they are providing support.

You should request a credit on your TWC account for the loss of service.


----------



## kingkong316

How many of you are getting the new premier? I am and I am going to need to get the new tivo paired with my old CC. Now they should be able to do this over the phone but they will probably give me a hard time and will demand a truck roll. You think if I give them hell about the TA situation (We all know they are either going to be late giving us the TAs or they will be problems) they will cover my truck roll?

TGC after your meeting did you get any contacts in tech support or customer service that would be knowledgeable enough to help either with the TAs or pairing new CCs? I really don't want to have to spend hours on the phone with support that doesn't know what I am even talking about


----------



## gteague

gteague said:


> well, i screwed myself over this evening. back about 3 weeks ago when i got the letter i called tw and they had no knowledge of the letter, but one agent went ahead and made an appointment for a tuning adapter to be installed.
> 
> the tech (a contractor) showed up a few hours ago and before i even realized what he was doing he had replaced one of my original motorola single-stream cards (in a series-3) with a double-stream card. i asked him where the 'box' was and he said he had no boxes, only cards. i asked him if this new card was going to receive sdv and he was totally lost and i had to explain to him what little i knew.
> 
> he called in for help and was told there were no boxes available and when i asked him why he was replacing a perfectly good card he had no ready answer, much less to my question of whether i was going to lose service on the 5th of april.
> 
> that would have been ok as far as my present situation went since the card he put in eventually did start receiving channels. but then i made a mistake and let him replace the other card since he explained i'd be better off with the dual cards in each channel instead of one dual and one single. and i was proven right in my reluctance--after 15 minutes waiting for channels to appear on the 2nd tuner and another call to his tech support, he left saying everything was working fine, i just needed to wait for the channels to propagate.
> 
> but in another 15 minutes it was apparent that wasn't happening. so i called his tech support number (he'd used my phone) and after that guy gave me some static about him not supporting customers directly he told me there was an accounting problem with the card and that the original tech had known that when he left. basically, the card had not been inventoried correctly and could not authenticate, nor could the problem be corrected remotely--a new card would have to be installed. he advised me to call my local time-warner and ask for a 'go-back' dispatch since the original dispatch caused a failure.
> 
> so i called time-warner support and, as i figured, they were total pr1cks about it and would not dispatch back out to fix the problem they'd created by doing something completely unnecessary in the first place. i asked to speak to a supervisor who barely spoke english better than the first tier guy and he was an idiot and claimed i could not speak to anyone higher than him unless i called back on monday.
> 
> bottom line is that i have one tuner fubar'd for a week until they get back out here with another card. my fault--i should never have let the idiot replace my working cards. obviously i'm going to spend the downtime cataloging my options--i pay these a__holes $130/mo and get this kind of useless response when i need service.


btw, i thought i'd mention that the tech who was here initially said that there would be a $39.95 charge for the 'tuning adaptor' which i guess he thought was the cable card although why they would even think about charging me for a replacement cable card i have no idea.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

kingkong316 said:


> TGC after your meeting did you get any contacts in tech support or customer service that would be knowledgeable enough to help either with the TAs or pairing new CCs? I really don't want to have to spend hours on the phone with support that doesn't know what I am even talking about


Sadly his answer was one that I kinda laughed at. He claims that the local DFW tech support in the local call center will be trained in the Tuning Adapters. He claims they are allready trained in the cable cards. I pointed out to him on several occasions this isn't the case.

He would not provide an answer as to why they want to issue a truck roll for every cable card issue rather than just handling the issue on the phone. Which is all the tech does when he gets to your home anyways. Truck rolls cost them $35 a pop as well. So why they do it behooves me. He wouldn't provide an answer as to why they do. But they do.

Here is one note... According to him. You will go to your local affiliate and pick up your Tuning Adapter. They will add it to your account. You go home. You hook it up. You run through the TiVo screens, you call back to have the TA adapter activated/paired with your TiVo. Theoretically suppose to be a simple process. In reality. Who the hell knows.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

gteague said:


> btw, i thought i'd mention that the tech who was here initially said that there would be a $39.95 charge for the 'tuning adaptor' which i guess he thought was the cable card although why they would even think about charging me for a replacement cable card i have no idea.


Well they do want to try and charge that fee if you have them come out to install the cable card. Although if you ask stearnly and are persistant in a nice way. You might get them to "Credit" your account for that charge.

TGC


----------



## SCSIRAID

TexasGrillChef said:


> Sadly his answer was one that I kinda laughed at. He claims that the local DFW tech support in the local call center will be trained in the Tuning Adapters. He claims they are allready trained in the cable cards. I pointed out to him on several occasions this isn't the case.
> 
> He would not provide an answer as to why they want to issue a truck roll for every cable card issue rather than just handling the issue on the phone. Which is all the tech does when he gets to your home anyways. Truck rolls cost them $35 a pop as well. So why they do it behooves me. He wouldn't provide an answer as to why they do. But they do.
> 
> Here is one note... According to him. You will go to your local affiliate and pick up your Tuning Adapter. They will add it to your account. You go home. You hook it up. You run through the TiVo screens, you call back to have the TA adapter activated/paired with your TiVo. Theoretically suppose to be a simple process. In reality. Who the hell knows.
> 
> TGC


Hmmm.... TA 'paired' with the TiVo?? Thats odd. Here (TWC Carolinas - Cisco system), that isnt the case. The TA simply has to be activated. I can move them between TiVo's with no problem. TWC sends them to us pre activated and you just plug and go. Is DFW a Cisco or Motorola system?


----------



## DaveDFW

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmm.... TA 'paired' with the TiVo?? Thats odd. Here (TWC Carolinas - Cisco system), that isnt the case. The TA simply has to be activated. I can move them between TiVo's with no problem. TWC sends them to us pre activated and you just plug and go. Is DFW a Cisco or Motorola system?


We have Motorola equipment in DFW. It's possible the spokeperson didn't know if the TAs have to be paired or not, since we haven't actually received any yet. 

TTYL
David


----------



## TexasGrillChef

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmm.... TA 'paired' with the TiVo?? Thats odd. Here (TWC Carolinas - Cisco system), that isnt the case. The TA simply has to be activated. I can move them between TiVo's with no problem. TWC sends them to us pre activated and you just plug and go. Is DFW a Cisco or Motorola system?


I asked about that as well. He believes it will be a Motorola System.

TGC


----------



## gteague

i might have missed it back in the thread, but do you need one ta for each cc? i was under the impression that you plugged both cards into the ta and then hooked the ta to the tivo via usb.

/guy


----------



## DaveDFW

gteague said:


> i might have missed it back in the thread, but do you need one ta for each cc? i was under the impression that you plugged both cards into the ta and then hooked the ta to the tivo via usb.


You will only need one TA per Tivo that needs to tune an SDV channel, regardless if the Tivo has one or two cablecards. The cablecards will remain in the Tivo.

TTYL
David


----------



## gteague

thanks dave. unfortunately, there is just no way to say enough bad things about the cable company. they were supposed to come back out yesterday to fix the cable card they were unable to install properly last saturday evening--they replaced a working card with a non-working one for no reason whatsover. my phone rang at about 1600 and when i answered they hung up. having in mind they had told me that if they got no answer they would cancel the appointment, i called the cable card dispatch office (a contractor--not time warner). the first lady i reached said she'd investigate and call me back. she didn't. i called again and spoke to another lady who said the same thing.

the 2nd lady did call me back and said there had never been an appointment set up. this despite me having a supposed 'supervisor' at time warner set it up on saturday night after the cable card failed.

so i called time warner again and blew right past first tier and asked for a supervisor directly. he claimed an appointment had been set up, but had no answer as to why no one showed up. if there was no appointment, why had someone called me?

anyway, i gave him a very hard time but no amount of coaxing or shouting got me anyone above him and he would not give me his last name or tell the name of his boss. what a load of @#$&#37;! are these @#$%^ not accountable to anyone? how can i make them accountable? do i have any options whatsoever other than showing up at a local office and deliberately making so much of a noise that they will be unable to ignore me? i've rarely been as p1ssed at any company. these @#$%% are worthless. i've been sending them $130 a month for 3-5 years now and i get this crap. if anyone has phone #s or email addresses for anyone at dallas time warner that matters i'd love to have them.

i explained that they caused the outage for no reason other than them and their techs had no idea what a tuning adaptor even was and that it was their responsibility to repair the outage they had caused without making me wait for their convenience. it was like throwing rocks against a brick wall--i'm sure they've been cussed out so much it doesn't even bother them anymore and they have long since abandoned even the pretense of apology or shame.

i work 12-hour shifts overnight and this cost me 6 hours sleep waiting on them yesterday. and even though they advertise appointments from 5-8pm they will not even schedule anyone to come out in this time frame.

i think i am through with tivo and time warner. as much as i detest the garbage dvr's i'm tired of fighting the cable card fiasco--it took over 3 weeks with me on the phone one stint for 18 hours--to get them installed to begin with. unfortunately i have no exposure to the south so can't get dish and verizon hasn't built out fios here, so the only other option would be at&t and their new u-verse i guess.

/guy


----------



## gteague

well, you guys aren't going to believe this, but the ceo of time warner, glenn britt, responded to my email sent at 0500 this morning and had a tech dispatched to my home. details later.

/guy


----------



## dlfl

gteague said:


> well, you guys aren't going to believe this, but the ceo of time warner, glen britt, responded to my email sent at 0500 this morning and had a tech dispatched to my home. details later.
> 
> /guy


April Fools! 

Or if not..... email address please? A lot of us would like to get in touch with him.


----------



## gteague

i'd totally forgotten about it being 1st april, but it's no joke although i don't blame you a bit for being skeptical--i'm still in shock. i've barely gotten any sleep this afternoon as i've had visits from supervisors of time warner (farmer's branch) customer support and from omni-direct, the cable card contractor, i understand.

then two follow-up phone calls after that and a further follow-up call promised from the regional manager of technical services, dave cope (or cape--i've talked to so many folks by now i scrawled their names down and can't read my writing). dave confirmed what txgrillchef had already posted--delay in rollout of tuning adaptors until at least end of may.

evidently my email (which i sent to glenn.britt--a name i found at random on google from a 2000 forum post--his linkedin listing said he was ceo of time warner) got forwarded to some other high officer in time warner (sorry, don't remember his name and no one has responded to me via email) who shoved it downhill with force. i could tell that everyone who talked to me had felt some heat.

it's like one of those bolt-of-lightning replies random folks get from steve jobs--just overwhelming. i'm still stunned.

/guy


----------



## Arcady

That's cool. I'm in Farmers Branch and I'm kind of dreading the SDV rollout. Maybe they all learned something about it and the rollout will go smoother now.

If only I'd moved two blocks further north I could have FIOS... Oh well.


----------



## dlfl

gteague said:


> i'd totally forgotten about it being 1st april, but it's no joke although i don't blame you a bit for being skeptical--i'm still in shock. i've barely gotten any sleep this afternoon as i've had visits from supervisors of time warner (farmer's branch) customer support and from omni-direct, the cable card contractor, i understand.
> 
> then two follow-up phone calls after that and a further follow-up call promised from the regional manager of technical services, dave cope (or cape--i've talked to so many folks by now i scrawled their names down and can't read my writing). dave confirmed what txgrillchef had already posted--delay in rollout of tuning adaptors until at least end of may.
> 
> evidently my email (which i sent to glenn.britt--a name i found at random on google from a 2000 forum post--his linkedin listing said he was ceo of time warner) got forwarded to some other high officer in time warner (sorry, don't remember his name and no one has responded to me via email) who shoved it downhill with force. i could tell that everyone who talked to me had felt some heat.
> 
> it's like one of those bolt-of-lightning replies random folks get from steve jobs--just overwhelming. i'm still stunned.
> 
> /guy


I'm trying not to be cynical but although I wish you the best of luck, it remains to be seen if this turns out to be effectively an April Fool's joke, after all. (Truck rolls don't have a good record of fixing TA problems judging by the posts on this forum, and on my personal experience.) And what is the complete email address? Or do you feel obligated to protect your buddy glenn ?


----------



## gteague

my problem with the dysfunctional cable card was fixed within 5 minutes of the farmers branch supervisor arriving here around noon today. and no one will have ta's until they roll them out and, as txgrillchef posted and dave cope confirmed to me, there are none to roll out yet. it's not like they brought me one!

and i put enough details in my reply (go back and look closely) for anyone to figure out the email address, leaving me plausible deniability if asked whether i posted or otherwise promulgated the email address.

i just now googled dave cope (the person who called me today) and here's his linkedin entry:

David Cope
Director of Technical Operations at Time Warner Cable
Telecommunications | Dallas/Fort Worth Area
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dir/David/Cope/

although i realize this doesn't prove he called me, you only have my word on that just as i only have his word he was who he said he was and that two supervisors showed up here looking like the devil was chasing them. in any case, there is another email address for you which seems to be publicly available except perhaps you have to be a linkedin member to view it.

hey, i don't blame you! you wouldn't believe how closely i scrutinize every post and email on this infamous day of internet pranks.

/guy


----------



## TexasGrillChef

gteague said:


> i'd totally forgotten about it being 1st april, but it's no joke although i don't blame you a bit for being skeptical--i'm still in shock. i've barely gotten any sleep this afternoon as i've had visits from supervisors of time warner (farmer's branch) customer support and from omni-direct, the cable card contractor, i understand.
> 
> then two follow-up phone calls after that and a further follow-up call promised from the regional manager of technical services, dave cope (or cape--i've talked to so many folks by now i scrawled their names down and can't read my writing). dave confirmed what txgrillchef had already posted--delay in rollout of tuning adaptors until at least end of may.
> 
> evidently my email (which i sent to glenn.britt--a name i found at random on google from a 2000 forum post--his linkedin listing said he was ceo of time warner) got forwarded to some other high officer in time warner (sorry, don't remember his name and no one has responded to me via email) who shoved it downhill with force. i could tell that everyone who talked to me had felt some heat.
> 
> it's like one of those bolt-of-lightning replies random folks get from steve jobs--just overwhelming. i'm still stunned.
> 
> /guy


Did Dave &/or Glenn confirm that the SDV rollout was also delayed, or just that the Tuning Adapter rollout was delayed till May?

TGC


----------



## gteague

hi tgc: a good question and i apologize i didn't really catch the distinction while on the call. the tuning adaptors are definitely delayed and i'm 99&#37; sure dave cope indicated to me that no cable card customers would lose service before the adaptors were ready despite what the letter said.

the call woke me from a sound sleep and what few wits i had went south as i tried to process the fact that the email i'd sent out just a few hours before had actually drawn some action. to be clear, i never heard directly via any method from the glenn britt guy although he was the only one i emailed, so by definition and admission of some i spoke with today he was the initiator of the actions taken today.

/guy


----------



## dlfl

gteague said:


> my problem with the dysfunctional cable card was fixed within 5 minutes of the farmers branch supervisor arriving here around noon today. and no one will have ta's until they roll them out and, as txgrillchef posted and dave cope confirmed to me, there are none to roll out yet. it's not like they brought me one!
> 
> and i put enough details in my reply (go back and look closely) for anyone to figure out the email address, leaving me plausible deniability if asked whether i posted or otherwise promulgated the email address.
> 
> i just now googled dave cope (the person who called me today) and here's his linkedin entry:
> 
> David Cope
> Director of Technical Operations at Time Warner Cable
> Telecommunications | Dallas/Fort Worth Area
> http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dir/David/Cope/
> 
> although i realize this doesn't prove he called me, you only have my word on that just as i only have his word he was who he said he was and that two supervisors showed up here looking like the devil was chasing them. in any case, there is another email address for you which seems to be publicly available except perhaps you have to be a linkedin member to view it.
> 
> hey, i don't blame you! you wouldn't believe how closely i scrutinize every post and email on this infamous day of internet pranks.
> 
> /guy


I never seriously doubted your sincerity. I was just expressing doubt about the effectiveness of service calls for fixing CableCARD and (especially) TA problems. Many of us have Tuning Adapters that go out regularly every month and need "balancing hits" from TWC. Frequently when you call them the rep doesn't have a clue and all they want to do is schedule a truck roll. This has happened to me about nine times now and NEVER has a truck roll been needed to fix it. Sometimes the local rep can get it done and, if not, you ultimately can get it fixed by TWC's National Cable Card Support (NCCS) desk. Local reps (and also TiVo support techs) can get you connected to NCCS, but it helps to know it exists because some of them don't know about it and you have to "firmly" request it.

The NCCS (which is only 4 or 5 people) is aware of this problem and has told me they suspect my local TWC system is failing to send automatic "balancing hits" every month. You would think that should be enough to get it fixed. I shouldn't have to try to get special treatment arranged by emailing a top executive.


----------



## JDSmooth

Anyone who doubts the story about Glenn Britt, don't. He responded to me within about 4 hours last year after a lengthy problem with my internet service. Problem was solved within 24 hours of his involvement. And they credited my bill for the entire outage. His email address is easily searchable BTW.


----------



## Fishbone4u

In a way, reading everyone's posts here is a breath of fresh air!!

I, like all of you, have had abhorrent customer service from Time Warner with my cablecard installation and now with anyone who can give me semi-accurate information about these TA's. In fact I wasted a Saturday afternoon a few weeks ago waiting for the tech to bring me my shiny new TA...and I'm sure you can guess what happened when he showed up. Yep...I'm here with your HD cable box. No I need a tuning adapter you dumbass!
This sounds harsh but seems to be quite true that a majority of anyone you talk to in customer service doesn't know their [email protected]@ from a hole in the ground. I've never seen a company who was so disorganized. When the service is working it's great but working with any form of customer service there is terrible.

I was even getting HD channels with my cablecard that I shouldn't have..it's an extra $10 a month for that digital upgrade. I pay for it now because it's got channels I can't live without like the Science Channel and others.

I'll keep Glenn Britt in mind. I've had issues with TigerDirect and emailed one of the guys at the top and my issues were resolved quickly.

Thanks for all of the good info guys..especially you chef!

Chris


----------



## DaveDFW

I just received a call from TWC, saying the planned SDV rollout that was to occur yesterday has been delayed until "late May or early June."

The caller also said the tuning adapters had not arrived, but I would receive a second call when they are available.

I'm totally shocked that they called me. I don't know if the call was a result of the web-based request form or the sign-up sheet at the service center since I put myself on both lists.

I really appreciate getting some official communication, so thanks, TWC!

TTYL
David


----------



## Arcady

Here's the first round of new SDV channels. I'm not sure if these are available on TWC boxes yet, since I don't have one. They don't work on S3 TiVo without a tuning adapter.

Added:
AMC HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 773*
BET HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 749*
Comedy Central HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 746*
Encore HD to Movie Tier HD Channel 796*
FOX Soccer Channel HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 791*
HLN HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 739*
MTV HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 747*
Palladia to Expanded Basic HD Channel 748*
Spike HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 767*
The Movie Channel HD to Premium HD Channel 848*


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Arcady said:


> Here's the first round of new SDV channels. I'm not sure if these are available on TWC boxes yet, since I don't have one. They don't work on S3 TiVo without a tuning adapter.
> 
> Added:
> AMC HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 773*
> BET HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 749*
> Comedy Central HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 746*
> Encore HD to Movie Tier HD Channel 796*
> FOX Soccer Channel HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 791*
> HLN HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 739*
> MTV HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 747*
> Palladia to Expanded Basic HD Channel 748*
> Spike HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 767*
> The Movie Channel HD to Premium HD Channel 848*


They are available on SOME TWC boxes, in SOME areas of Dallas-Fort Worth. Not all areas have them yet. You may need a TA in the areas of DFW where the channels are available now with your TiVo. As I am in an area that does NOT have those channels available, they are not available on any box in my area currently.

They are channels that are coming to the entire DFW area, once SDV is fully activated.

TGC


----------



## DaveDFW

Arcady said:


> Here's the first round of new SDV channels. I'm not sure if these are available on TWC boxes yet, since I don't have one. They don't work on S3 TiVo without a tuning adapter...


Those were listed on the 30-day change notice, so no one will have these till next month.

TTYL
David


----------



## lrhorer

TexasGrillChef said:


> DFW has aproximately 125,000 cable cards in subscribers hands being used currently.


That's got to be way, *WAY* off. According to this report, as of the end of November, the ten largest MSOs had only deployed 456,000 CableCards nationwide. There is absolutely no way the DFW could be a repository for over 1/4 of the total number of CableCards in the U.S. It's unlikely that it could hold even 1/10th, or 46,000 of them. The DFW Metropolitan area has a population of about 6.5 million people. Given the total U.S. population is roughly 300 million people, that means only about 1 person in 46 lives in the DFW area. If we assume CableCard devices are evenly distributed among the U.S. population, that would mean there would be about 9900 CableCards in the DFW area. I don't know what TWC's penetration in the DFW area is, but if there are one or more other significant CATV providers in the area, then that number would be even smaller. Even if we allow for a much greater distribution of CableCards in urban areas as opposed to rural areas, the number would still not climb to 20,000, and I wouldn't be surprised if it is under 5000.


----------



## lrhorer

dlfl said:


> Somewhat amazing, that number. Last figure I saw for number of TiVo's that use cable cards was around 400,000.


I doubt it's that high, although I suspect very few consumer owned devices other than TiVos have one.



dlfl said:


> That would account for between 400,000 and 800,000 being used in TiVo's.


'No way. See the link in my post above. The total number of CableCards in consumer owned devices is less than 500,000.



dlfl said:


> Obviously nowhere near 125,000 of these would be in just the DFW system. There must be a **LOT** of cable cards being used in devices other than TiVo's.


Very few, I expect.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Well keep in mind their are TV's and CableCard Windows 7 devices as well.


Yeah, I own one. It doesn't have a CableCard installed, though. The TiVo is definitely by far the largest repository of CableCards. I doubt of all the Moxi, HTPC, and UDCP Televisions equipped with CableCards add up to 10% of the number of Series III class TiVos equipped with CableCards.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Dallas/Austin-SA/Houston area is known to be the "Second" silicon valley. Here in Dallas alone we have several very large electronics giants as well, plus alot of big corp HQ's here as well. (EDS, Texas Instruments, JC Penney, McAfee) To just name a few.


Yeah, but giant companies don't buy TiVos. Individual subscribers do. The San Antonio division is about as large as the Dalls / Ft Worth division of TWC, and Austin's division is probably close in size. San Antonio and Austin have had SDV for over two years, and TAs for more than one year.



TexasGrillChef said:


> I am sure that helps in account for the large number of devices that use cable cards. I am betting that there are alot of HTPC's in use with cable cards.


Not compared with the number of TiVos. The point is moot, however. The TOTAL number of CabeCards in consumer devices is under 500,000.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Yes, I am speculating. I am also reporting to you what TWC told me as well.


Either you misunderstood, or they are blowing smoke.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Also keep in mind that In DFW there are over 3 million housholds. DFW has an average of 2 TV's per household. Thats based on the 2000 census.


Yes, but nationwide there are over 60 million households, and the national average is about 2 TVs per household, as well. A 20:1 ratio still leaves DFW with about 20,000 CableCards. Since many TiVos have two CableCards in them, that leaves still fewer TAs to be had.


----------



## lrhorer

TexasGrillChef said:


> Somewhere I read that the FCC made an official statement as that deployment and use of cablecards have failed and are currently looking to other solutions. Such as True2way among others.


Tru2way is 100% CableCard based. The proposed alternate solutions have nothing to do with tru2way.


----------



## lrhorer

TexasGrillChef said:


> He would not provide an answer as to why they want to issue a truck roll for every cable card issue rather than just handling the issue on the phone. Which is all the tech does when he gets to your home anyways. Truck rolls cost them $35 a pop as well. So why they do it behooves me. He wouldn't provide an answer as to why they do. But they do.


This was originally the case in San Antonio and in Austin, as well, but now one can go to certain TWC offices (not all of them) and pick up a CableCard for self-installation.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Here is one note... According to him. You will go to your local affiliate and pick up your Tuning Adapter. They will add it to your account. You go home. You hook it up.


Yep.



TexasGrillChef said:


> You run through the TiVo screens


Nope. Depending on what you are doing with your TiVo, a screen may pop up announcing the TA has been detected, but one needn't do anything other than dismiss the screen. If one wishes, one can go to the TA status screen to look at all the TA info (there's a lot), but it is not required.



TexasGrillChef said:


> you call back to have the TA adapter activated/paired with your TiVo.


Nope. The TA communicates directly with the headend and indirectly with the CableCard. No pairing exists.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Theoretically suppose to be a simple process. In reality. Who the hell knows.


IF there are problems, it may require a phone call. The initial deployment of TAs here in San Antonio was a little rocky. This forum helped tremendously. We started a thread specifically for San Antonio TAs, and gave the IT folks at TWC the url for it. A couple of them joined the forum and we were able to have a lot of feedback going directly to the engineers. It was also easy to distinguish between city wide problems and individual issues. When TWC wanted tyo suggest one or the other of the issues was specific to one subscriber, a quick query to the website was able to verify whether it was or not. It did a great job of keeping them honest.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

lrhorer said:


> That's got to be way, *WAY* off. According to this report, as of the end of November, the ten largest MSOs had only deployed 456,000 CableCards nationwide. There is absolutely no way the DFW could be a repository for over 1/4 of the total number of CableCards in the U.S. It's unlikely that it could hold even 1/10th, or 46,000 of them. The DFW Metropolitan area has a population of about 6.5 million people. Given the total U.S. population is roughly 300 million people, that means only about 1 person in 46 lives in the DFW area. If we assume CableCard devices are evenly distributed among the U.S. population, that would mean there would be about 9900 CableCards in the DFW area. I don't know what TWC's penetration in the DFW area is, but if there are one or more other significant CATV providers in the area, then that number would be even smaller. Even if we allow for a much greater distribution of CableCards in urban areas as opposed to rural areas, the number would still not climb to 20,000, and I wouldn't be surprised if it is under 5000.


I don't believe that report. I believe that it is one of the *BOGUS* reports with *BOGUS* statistics that the GAO (General Accounting Office) of our federal goverment this week just "Called them" on and pointed out that they were BOGUS. There were several other groups claiming statistics that they couldn't back up to the GAO. MPAA, RIAA, even the FBI was caught quoting BOGUS statistics. (FBI originally claimed that 250 billion dollars was lost due to identity theft, the FBI has since said that they "Made up" those statistics) The MPAA was outed for making false claims on the number of illegal downloads & had no evidence to back up their claims. The Cable industry was also caught making false claims about certain statistics as well.

So in regards to the numbers in that report you cite.. I don't believe it. They are bogus. The cable industry doesn't want cable cards to work. So they are reporting lower figures.

As far as my statistic. It came directly from the person I talked with at TWC. If in fact that number is not correct. Blame TWC. As they are the ones quoting it to me. I will admit however, that I didn't clarify that number with him. He could be giving a number of cable cards ditributed by TWC for the entire state of Texas and *NOT* just DFW.

Personally. I believe he probably did give a figure for the entire state of TWC customers for the state of Texas.

AS far as the report goes. I would be willing to *bet* that at LEAST TWICE that number of cable cards have been deployed nationwide.

Either way... there apparent is ENOUGH cable cards deployed that the DELAY of the TA adapter was one of the MAIN reasons they delayed the switch over to SDV.

But for the sake of laughter... lets go with the number that TWC did tell me. A number that high for DFW would be even MORE reason why TWC should DELAY the switch over to SDV in DFW until they do get the TA's in. If you wanted to go with a number as low as your quoting. That number of TA's could easily be aquired rather quickly. So they wouldn't need to delay the SDV switchover.

Either way the number of cable cards actually distributed is really a moot point. Cablecards are dieing out. Support for them will cease to exist a few years after Tru2way gets established. As we all know it will take at least 2 to 3 years to get True2way fully established, if not even longer. As more & more people buy TiVo's and have cable, more people will need cablecards. At least for now.

I have also spoke with a few install techs. (5 or 6) Each of them claimed that they install an average of 20 to 30 cable cards per month, or roughly about 5% of the number of installs that they do.

My local Best Buy had 60 Premier XL's and 60 Premier TiVo's in. They sold them all out in the first week. (My nephew works there) Even if half of them hooked up to cable. Thats 60 new cable cards needed from this Best Buy alone. Thats another reason I fail to beleive the report you cited.

TGC


----------



## lrhorer

gteague said:


> the tech (a *contractor*) showed up a few hours ago


Emphasis mine.



gteague said:


> and before i even realized what he was doing he had replaced one of my original motorola single-stream cards (in a series-3) with a double-stream card.


'Your first mistake. When you call in for a truck roll, you shuld keep a close eye on what the tech or installer is doing.



gteague said:


> i asked him if this new card was going to receive sdv and he was totally lost and i had to explain to him what little i knew.


CableCards have nothing to do with SDV, per se. SDV requires 2 way communications between the host device and the CATV headend. This in turn means the host must have a modulator which can produce upstream signals. The TiVo has no such modulator. The CableCard does not attach to the CATV system, at all. There is no pathway for it to do so. It cannot receive any downstream RF signals, and if it did produce RF signals (it doesn't), they wouldn't go anywhere, no matter what sort of device has them installed.



gteague said:


> after 15 minutes waiting for channels to appear on the 2nd tuner and another call to his tech support, he left saying everything was working fine, i just needed to wait for the channels to propagate.


That's a common lie told by CATV reps. Remember, he was a *contractor*. He is not paid by the hour. He is paid by the job. He doesn't want to hang around your house, because it costs him money to do so. If TWC were properly run - i.e. cared about quality - then the in-house personnel would have a much different attitude, because they are paid by the hour, not by the job. Unfortunately, CSRs and field personnel are constantly harassed about the number of jobs they cover, so even they don't want to spend any more time with you than they have to.



gteague said:


> but in another 15 minutes it was apparent that wasn't happening. so i called his tech support number (he'd used my phone) and after that guy gave me some static about him not supporting customers directly he told me there was an accounting problem with the card and that the original tech had known that when he left. basically, the card had not been inventoried correctly and could not authenticate, nor could the problem be corrected remotely


'A total bag of lies.



gteague said:


> a new card would have to be installed. he advised me to call my local time-warner and ask for a 'go-back' dispatch since the original dispatch caused a failure.


Did you get his name and that of his supervisor? You should have, the moment he stepped through the door. You should have made a production of writing it down. When he wanted to leave, you should have prevented him, called in to the TWC office, and demanded to speak with the CSRs supervisor. If that supervisor gives you lip, ask for his manager's name and ask for the address where the division General Manager can be reached.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

lrhorer said:


> This was originally the case in San Antonio and in Austin, as well, but now one can go to certain TWC offices (not all of them) and pick up a CableCard for self-installation.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Nope. Depending on what you are doing with your TiVo, a screen may pop up announcing the TA has been detected, but one needn't do anything other than dismiss the screen. If one wishes, one can go to the TA status screen to look at all the TA info (there's a lot), but it is not required.
> 
> Nope. The TA communicates directly with the headend and indirectly with the CableCard. No pairing exists.
> 
> IF there are problems, it may require a phone call. The initial deployment of TAs here in San Antonio was a little rocky. This forum helped tremendously. We started a thread specifically for San Antonio TAs, and gave the IT folks at TWC the url for it. A couple of them joined the forum and we were able to have a lot of feedback going directly to the engineers. It was also easy to distinguish between city wide problems and individual issues. When TWC wanted tyo suggest one or the other of the issues was specific to one subscriber, a quick query to the website was able to verify whether it was or not. It did a great job of keeping them honest.


I just reported what the gentleman told me. I never claimed that it was the truth, or that he lied. I was just stating what he had told me about the entire process and what was going on. Anything he stated may or may not be true.

Somewhere previously I think I said that I was just reporting what he had said & never made a claim that it was true or false.

As far as installing or using a TA, I wouldn't have the slightest clue. Don't have one, currently don't need one (yet), and currently have never used one.

Here in DFW, depending on whom you get on the phone, you may or may not be allowed to pick up a cable card and do a self-install. TWC DOES want you to pick up your own TA (when needed) & doesn't want to do a truck roll to have one installed. For some people doing it yourself would be quicker, faster and more convienant. For others it isn't. There are not that many TWC offices in the DFW area. SOME people are a good 15 to 20 miles from their nearest TWC office.

My point about this part of Texas being the 2nd Silicon Valley is that while the corporations don't buy TiVo's themselvs, the employees do. Statistically speaking, High-Tech Consumer Electronics are purchased more & sooner by employees in the "Hi-Tech" field than any other field of employment. Example DFW has a higher percentage of it's citizens owning HD-TV's than many other parts of the country.

However, when it comes to acutual statistics who knows what the real truth is now that the GAO is starting to find alot of the statistics that many companies and even government branches (Like the FBI) to be *BOGUS*.

Statistics aside though, In all honesty that doesn't mean TWC will or won't do anything they see fit to line their pockets with more cash providing it is legal. Even then one can always debate the legality of it.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

The person I spoke with at the DFW Corp office of TWC returned my phone call earlier today.

In regards to the SDV rollout in DFW.

It is currently still being "Delayed". Projected switch-over is still the last week of May or First week of June. Still no exact date that he can release to the public on when the SDV switch-over will happen.

Personally, I would just keep calling in & asking the CSR every monday. 

TGC


----------



## lrhorer

TexasGrillChef said:


> I don't believe that report. I believe that it is one of the *BOGUS* reports with *BOGUS* statistics that the


I can't argue either way. It's "he said, she said".



TexasGrillChef said:


> Either way... there apparent is ENOUGH cable cards deployed that the DELAY of the TA adapter was one of the MAIN reasons they delayed the switch over to SDV.


I don't doubt that, no matter how small the number may be.



TexasGrillChef said:


> But for the sake of laughter... lets go with the number that TWC did tell me. A number that high for DFW would be even MORE reason why TWC should DELAY the switch over to SDV in DFW until they do get the TA's in. If you wanted to go with a number as low as your quoting. That number of TA's could easily be aquired rather quickly. So they wouldn't need to delay the SDV switchover.


Not necessarily. Production problems can lead to an entire product line being halted for several weeks. That's not to say your main point is incorrect.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Either way the number of cable cards actually distributed is really a moot point. Cablecards are dieing out. Support for them will cease to exist a few years after Tru2way gets established.


Tru2way absolutely requires CableCards. Every tru2way device, including every CATV owned tru2way device, uses CableCards. Far from eliminating CableCards, tru2way entrenches them. No CableCard, no tru2way.



TexasGrillChef said:


> As we all know it will take at least 2 to 3 years to get True2way fully established


So far, thankfully, tru2way is a bust. If it does get established, then CableCards will have become a resounding success.


----------



## dlfl

TexasGrillChef said:


> I don't believe that report. I believe that it is one of the *BOGUS* reports with *BOGUS* statistics that the GAO (General Accounting Office) of our federal goverment this week just "Called them" on and pointed out that they were BOGUS. There were several other groups claiming statistics that they couldn't back up to the GAO. MPAA, RIAA, even the FBI was caught quoting BOGUS statistics. (FBI originally claimed that 250 billion dollars was lost due to identity theft, the FBI has since said that they "Made up" those statistics) The MPAA was outed for making false claims on the number of illegal downloads & had no evidence to back up their claims. The Cable industry was also caught making false claims about certain statistics as well.
> 
> So in regards to the numbers in that report you cite.. I don't believe it. They are bogus. The cable industry doesn't want cable cards to work. So they are reporting lower figures.
> ...............
> TGC


You are referring to numbers in ***this letter*** from the NCTA to the FCC, linked by lrhorer and also linked by me earlier in this thread (which lrhorer apparently didn't notice). I made implausibility arguments about the DFW TA number at that time.

Could you please provide links to support your statement about GAO and the FBI uncovering false reports to the government?

Implying or claiming the NCTA did this is pretty serious, although I have to admit I wouldn't rule out the possibility.

If indeed the FCC cannot obtain accurate information on the things it regulates, this implies a serious question about whether it's practical for them to regulate at all. (I already have doubts about how far regulation without real enforcement can go anyway.)


----------



## kevin120

TexasGrillChef said:


> The person I spoke with at the DFW Corp office of TWC returned my phone call earlier today.
> 
> In regards to the SDV rollout in DFW.
> 
> It is currently still being "Delayed". Projected switch-over is still the last week of May or First week of June. Still no exact date that he can release to the public on when the SDV switch-over will happen.
> 
> Personally, I would just keep calling in & asking the CSR every monday.
> 
> TGC


I called last sunday and talked to internet repair about getting extreme added on top of a 2 year price lock and they said still may 5th For SDV.

There is a new legal notice on monday.


----------



## lrhorer

dlfl said:


> linked by lrhorer and also linked by me earlier in this thread (which lrhorer apparently didn't notice).


Not until I had already posted the redundant link. By then, it was more or less too late. I could have edited my reply, but at 04:00, it didn't really seem worth the trouble.


----------



## lrhorer

What TW Cable did in San Antonio and Austin was add quite a number of new channels carried on SDV. For nearly 2 years, those of us with UDCPs could not receive any of the new channels. They did not convert any of the old channels to SDV until after the TA came out. Whether they decide to (or can) take that tack in DFW remains to be seen.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

dlfl said:


> Implying or claiming the NCTA did this is pretty serious, although I have to admit I wouldn't rule out the possibility.


I will do a little digging to see what links I can come up with. It was reported on our local news tech brief as well as by CNET.

While your doing that... can you find links that can provide proof that the NCTA isn't falsefying their reports as well?

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

kevin120 said:


> There is a new legal notice on monday.


Interesting. Where did you find this new legal notice?

I am not suprised though. Seems most people in TWC don't have a clue as to what is going on.

I wouldn't be surprised if things did switch on May the 5th, or even not switch. They didn't for the last letter which said April 5th.

TGC


----------



## dlfl

TexasGrillChef said:


> .........While your doing that... can you find links that can provide proof that the NCTA isn't falsefying their reports as well?
> 
> TGC


Probably not, but that isn't valid evidence for assuming they are lying. One can certainly be suspicious and, as I previously said, I wouldn't rule out the possibility. If the FCC can't trust these numbers, and doesn't have an independent way to verify them, then I hope they're not doing any regulation that depends critically on these numbers being accurate. Nah, they wouldn't do that, would they?


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Just got a call from TWC corp....

They "Claim" that they are holding back switchover to SDV until DFW receives a supply of TA's that will satisfy the demand for the units once they receive these TA's. ie She said that they are suppose to be getting in one TA for ever cable card they have distributed.

I asked her how many that should be. She would NOT give an answer. She did say however that if your account has been flagged. That they will call giving you enough time to pick up a unit (TA).

She went on further to state, that the switover to SDV will come exactly 2 weeks after they receive their supply of TA's. Picking up the unit will be free of charge. If you want TWC to deliver and install the unit. They will charge $40 to do so.

No "Exact" date of when the TA's will be in stock here in DFW. Heads up though. She did give an aproximation as to when though. Around the end of May the TA's will be here, & then around June 15th they will do the switchover to SDV.

Now... I am *JUST* the messenger, THEREFORE.... I am *NOT* stating that she told me the truth or anythign else.

TGC


----------



## kingkong316

Hey just to throw this in there since all of you are in the area. We recently had a price increase and they provided new rate cards as part of your april bill (atleast my statement online had it) and it has the cable card rental at $2.50. Now they tell me that is wrong that the rate went up to $2.99.
Uhh thats what it use to be. If they can't even make up their mind on what they are going to charge us I don't trust them to contact us to let us know when the TAs are in.


----------



## Max Fischer

Currently have a Tivo HD with just OTA. Called up TW today and asked about tuning adapters and rep said they are all out and they don't know when the manufacturing will be supplying them with more. I asked for an estimate of when she thought they may get more in and she said she didn't know. Ho hum.


----------



## AsSiMiLaTeD

I never got the letter. So as far as the channels going sdv, is it just going to be those few mentioned here, or will it eventually be everything?


----------



## DaveDFW

Max Fischer said:


> Currently have a Tivo HD with just OTA. Called up TW today and asked about tuning adapters and rep said they are all out and they don't know when the manufacturing will be supplying them with more. I asked for an estimate of when she thought they may get more in and she said she didn't know. Ho hum.


They're not "out" of adapters, they've never had any yet. We're still waiting for the first shipment.

The last I heard on availability was "late May or early June," which means we're almost to the estimate.


----------



## sujith

Tuning adaptor is available now, I picked up one from Mesqutie service center yesterday.


----------



## DaveDFW

I'll run by the Plano center later this afternoon and see if they have any.

TTYL
David


----------



## OdorCide

Just picked mine up and installed it, I've got a blinking orange on light. Hope it goes solid once they do the switchover. I was the first person the lady helped with the TA, luckily the TA trainers where still there to help her out. Hope this goes well.


----------



## DaveDFW

There are none at the center on Summit in Plano.


----------



## Joe Siegler

There are starting to be available TODAY in the Dallas/Ft Worth area. Depending on which tech you talk to, either SDV is starting in this area on Mon or Tue, or it's on June 7th.

However, I picked up my Motorola MTR700 from TWC today in Garland, TX. More specifically here.


----------



## DaveDFW

The Garland location still has the TA's in stock--I was able to pick up two this morning.


----------



## Arcady

Not available in Farmer's Branch yet. They didn't know when they would have them, but they promised they would call me when they came in... yeah right.


----------



## DaveDFW

Arcady said:


> Not available in Farmer's Branch yet. They didn't know when they would have them, but they promised they would call me when they came in... yeah right.


The Plano guys also told me that I was still on their list and I would receive a call when they had them.

I believe them, but I'd rather drive a little farther to a center that has them in stock than risk being TA-less when SDV happens.


----------



## DougJohnson

Well, TWC just lowered their low reputation for customer service. 

I called this morning to find out where I could pick up a tuning adapter. After being on hold for ten minutes, I was told I could pick one up at either the Dallas or Farmer's Branch offices. They went through all the account confirmation hassle, so they knew I was in Dallas.

I trotted over to the Dallas office. There, I was told that they did not have any for Dallas accounts, only Mesquite. Dallas was going to switch over on the 10th, so I had to come back after that. I objected that I was going to lose shows. The rep assured me that I wouldn't, but I couldn't pick one up until the 10th. 

She wouldn't call her supervisor. She was "sorry" that I had been been given the wrong information on the phone. She couldn't explain how I wouldn't lose shows. (My assumption is that the technical cut over is sometime after the 10th.)

Sigh. 

-- Doug


----------



## OdorCide

Anyone get theirs to work? I lost most HD channels and have a blinking power light.


----------



## gteague

lrhorer said:


> When he wanted to leave, you should have prevented him, called in to the TWC office, and demanded to speak with the CSRs supervisor. If that supervisor gives you lip, ask for his manager's name and ask for the address where the division General Manager can be reached.


part of the problem was that it was after quitting time on saturday night. there was no one left to talk to. and those that were left refused to escalate further than a shift supervisor who claimed he had no authority to escalate. believe me, i 'demanded', but it got me nowhere.

but i got the problem solved, albeit in overkill manner, if you read back in the thread a ways.

so is the general feeling that they are shifting over to the ta's after the next weekend in some parts of the metroplex? i haven't received any calls or responses to the online form i filled out.

/guy


----------



## DaveDFW

OdorCide said:


> Anyone get theirs to work? I lost most HD channels and have a blinking power light.


My TAs are also blinking--I don't think TWC has activated SDV yet. No change in HD service in 75082, I'm still getting the same channels.


----------



## OdorCide

I lost most of my HD channels in 75149


----------



## sujith

I lost most of the HD channels also in Mesquite. TA is bilking, made 2 calls to TWC one rep. don't even know what is aTivo. second person schedule for truck roll. I have feeling this whole TA thing is going to be a mess.

I think we the customers may need to help each other out. Like I said most TWC rep. don't even know what is a TIVO.


----------



## OdorCide

Sorry to hear your having problems but I'm glad it is not just me. I have been talking to twc on twitter, we will see where that goes.


----------



## smu1997

My route today will take me to the Dallas office on 1565 Chenault, then to 327 Gross Road, and then finally to 934 Centerville. 

Can anyone confirm that there are TA in any of those locations?

Thanks


----------



## AsSiMiLaTeD

Can anyone help me out with a list of channels? Is it going to be every channel that's affected, or only a few?


----------



## OdorCide

These are the ones I was missing lastnight
@TWCableHelp 738-744, 751, 754, 756-761,768,771-778, 783, 784, 788. Thanks for your help, also have a blinking TA power light.


----------



## AsSiMiLaTeD

Nevermind, i found a list, lots of good channels are affected


----------



## OdorCide

After a hour and fifteen minute phone call last night and being hung up on twice today by TWC I've got to calm down a bit before I try to call back a third time.


----------



## AsSiMiLaTeD

So does anyone in the Dallas area have a TA that's working?


----------



## sujith

Tech came to my house and spent 2 hours plugging and unplugging the TA while talking to the mother ship. at the end he concluded that they don't know how to make it work and will escalate the problem to next level....TA is still blinking.


----------



## OdorCide

sujith said:


> Tech came to my house and spent 2 hours plugging and unplugging the TA while talking to the mother ship. at the end he concluded that they don't know how to make it work and will escalate the problem to next level....TA is still blinking.


Man what a waste of time, try to contact twc on Twitter, they have been good with communication.


----------



## DaveDFW

sujith said:


> Tech came to my house and spent 2 hours plugging and unplugging the TA while talking to the mother ship. at the end he concluded that they don't know how to make it work and will escalate the problem to next level....TA is still blinking.


That's crazy. The TA is basically just a fancy cable modem--there's no one who can provision it correctly?


----------



## davispeden

If they can't provision the TAs correctly and you are experiencing a significant loss of channels as a result, make sure you are asking for service credit. We need to hit them in the pockets a bit where possible.


----------



## OdorCide

I was given a credit for 2 weeks without asking, I just want it fixed


----------



## OdorCide

Tech is coming in thursday for a service call, hope something get done.


----------



## Arcady

I received a letter from TWC today telling me that the SDV switchover is happening "in the coming days." It includes a multi-page list of channels changing over now and in July, but no mention of any new channels that I can see.


----------



## gteague

76039 zip here. received letter dated 08 june (?).

basically an expanded version of the one i received the first of march. but this time it has three locations listed where i can pick up a tuning adaptor with presentation of the letter, but i will call beforehand to make sure they have them.

someone answered this for me before, but i can't remember the answer: do i need one ta for each cable card? the letter says i am only eligible for one tuning adaptor per 'dvr', not per cable card. if i understand right, i'll have to provide a/c power for the ta and plug it into the tivo via usb--the cable connection and cable cards stay connected to the tivo, right? does the ta come with a usb cable?

thanks,

/guy


----------



## pcbrew

The TA comes with USB cable.
See pix here: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r24307613-

You should only need one per DVR. However when I picked mine up the rep gave me one per card "just in case" even though I said I only needed two. (I have a original S3 with 2 S-Cards.

I am going to install mine in the morning...


----------



## eric_n_dfw

I too received the second letter and, since I am in the mid-cities area went to the Arlington office late yesterday afternoon. (they are one of the only ones open on Saturdays)

Like others have reported here, they insisted I needed 2 TA's because I have 2 cards. They had exactly 2 left. I have a feeling someone's head is going to roll when they realize that we all only need 1 and they gave out twice as many as they were supposed to. (I've even got an M-Card and they still insisted I needed 2)

FWIW: I tried calling the local-sounding number listed for the Arlington branch but it sends you to a call center. They were unable to determine if the branch had any in stock nor could they get a local phone number for it.

Sorry to any other Arlington folks out there that can't get one because I got your.


----------



## Arcady

I went to the Farmers Branch office yesterday afternoon. They were all out of them. (Probably because they gave away too many of them, since they are idiots.)

I called TWC and told them I am done driving around to fix something they changed. I informed them that they can ship me the 3 tuning adapters or I can switch to another provider. They agreed to mail me the units.


----------



## smu1997

With adding the TA I guess I will get new channels. I do not have a TA and live in Dallas. 
I rescanned my channels yesterday and have a bunch of channels in the 700 & 800. All of them say "To be announced". I can view the channels I just don't get guide information. Is the reason I can see the channel information because of not having the TA.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## DaveDFW

eric_n_dfw said:


> ...Like others have reported here, they insisted I needed 2 TA's because I have 2 cards. They had exactly 2 left. I have a feeling someone's head is going to roll when they realize that we all only need 1 and they gave out twice as many as they were supposed to...


This almost happened to me--I have four cablecards (for two S3's), and they tried to give me four TAs. They weren't as stubborn as your guys, I was able to leave with only two.


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Arcady said:


> I went to the Farmers Branch office yesterday afternoon. They were all out of them. (Probably because they gave away too many of them, since they are idiots.)
> 
> I called TWC and told them I am done driving around to fix something they changed. I informed them that they can ship me the 3 tuning adapters or I can switch to another provider. They agreed to mail me the units.


That sucks. I'd offer to give you one of these except that they have them inventoried to me and I'm sure will collect them if I ever leave TWC.

I wouldn't be surprised if we all don't receive letters telling us to give back 1 of them when someone with a brain hears about it.

I'm pretty much biding my time until the new DirecTivo comes out and I have a chance to play with one. If it's all it's cracked up to be I'll jump back to them - otherwise, if I stay with TWC, I'll probably need this TA when I get second Tivo for my upstairs TV.


----------



## gteague

i was planning on driving to either or both of arlington and irving tomorrow morning, but if i can get them to mail one that would be ideal. i wonder if they'd send a truck with one for the default $40 charge? i work nights and i can see losing a lot of sleep chasing one down. i've been working every day since i got the letter and have had no opportunity until tomorrow to even start to find one.

what is directivo? this is the only thread i monitor on this forum. is it the 'cable dvr' version of tivo with direct cable input vs cable cards? if so, i'd definitely hold out for that.

/guy


----------



## DougJohnson

gteague said:


> i was planning on driving to either or both of arlington and irving tomorrow morning, but if i can get them to mail one that would be ideal. i wonder if they'd send a truck with one for the default $40 charge?
> 
> what is directivo?
> /guy


I've been told they will bring a TA out at no charge. DirecTiVo is the anticipated TiVo for Direct TV, the satellite TV service. -- Doug


----------



## smoberly

Picked up my TA at the Richardson TWC location today. Just got home and made al of the connections...I never got past the orange blinking light....I let it sit and blink for about 10 minutes...how long should I expect it to take to "lock in" to the cable network?

I just re-read this entire thread...I guess the more important question is...has anyone gotten their TA to actually work?


----------



## sujith

No luck with TA in Mesquite, I called TWC today and they still don't know how to make it work. I am unable to watch bunch of HD channels since June 2nd. 

I hope they don't turn on SDV in other city's before they figure out the problem. Sucks to be in Mesquite .....


----------



## gteague

tks for the info doug. directivo will be no use to me, alas--i have no exposure to the south to point an antenna at a satellite.

i called the 972 number this morning and got the international call center. 'fred' said he knew all about ta's, but after placing me on hold for 15 minutes decided to connect me to the 'order center' and they would ship me one. i think i know as much about shiva the destroyer as he does ta's, i.e., not very much. [g]

the order center turned out to be the irving location and the guy said he'd send a truck with one for $40 and since i haven't a clue which locations have them and which are out, i told him to set it up. but instead of doing that he started trying to sell me bundles of phone and internet service. really annoying. i was blunt and told him that the service sucked and related how they'd come out last month and replaced my cable cards when they were supposed to bring a tuning adaptor. evidently this pissed him off and he suddenly said he was mistaken and they couldn't deliver one to me after all.  but he did tell me they had ta's at irving. unfortunately it's already way late for me--got off a 12 hour shift and dead on my feet--but perhaps i can try to get there tomorrow morning when they open. from the sound of things, it doesn't sound like there's any hurry since none of them are working anyway. luckily i'm not (yet) missing any hd channels.

/guy


----------



## smoberly

I got one at the Richardson locaiton yesterday....


----------



## DaveDFW

OdorCide said:


> Tech is coming in thursday for a service call, hope something get done.


Let us know how it goes, assuming TWC shows up today.


----------



## gteague

went to irving early this morning and spoke with a very nice lady named gloria who was better informed than anyone else i've spoken to at t/w in that she 1) knew what a tuning adaptor was, b) knew what a tivo was, and iii) knew that i only needed one despite the fact my tivo had 2xcc's.

alas, in other matters she proved wrong. first she said that we would not lose any channels even if we stayed with cable cards, but the letter contradicts that. also she said that the tuning adaptors were working in all areas and that there had been no complaints or service calls. when i said i personally knew of nearly a dozen or more that were blinking yellow she didn't want to hear it.

anyway, i wasn't planning on hooking it up until tonight since it's way past my bedtime, but i went ahead and sure enough i have a blinking yellow light. what i don't recall anyone mentioning though is that i'm still getting channels, i'm assuming through the cable cards since, from what i can tell from the ta diag menus, it isn't talking to its mothership. i'm basing that on:

no network address
carrier lock: no
snr 0db poor
interactive info: <all blank> (but unsure if this is supposed to be populated)
sdv status: uninited

does anyone actually have one working who can share what setting to look for to determine a connection? i guess i'll just sit and watch it blink until some of you report back how you've got yours connected.

/guy


----------



## DougJohnson

gteague said:


> no network address
> carrier lock: no
> snr 0db poor
> interactive info: <all blank> (but unsure if this is supposed to be populated)
> sdv status: uninited
> /guy


I just hooked mine up and have a lovely yellow light blinking away and the same readings as you. I picked it up from the Dallas office. I was told that SDV will start on 6/15 in my area (near North Dallas). I'm going to hope things start working then. -- Doug


----------



## OdorCide

DaveDFW said:


> Let us know how it goes, assuming TWC shows up today.


Will do, these missing channels are getting annoying.


----------



## OdorCide

Well no luck today, had two time Warner techs, not contractors come out. They said that the head end did the switch on half of the HD channels last week and that's why my channels are missing. He said they have been working this issue for awhile and he had one earlier today. No eta of when it will be fixed, it's all something they have to do on their end. 

The thing that bugs me is this isn't the first market for sdv deployment so why all the glitches? I could understand if it was a day or two but we past the week mark already. I will call them tomorrow and voice my concerns.


----------



## DaveDFW

Everyone who received a TA:

My two got keyed into the system as "defeatured equipment" with a $2.50/month charge. I'm still on the phone trying to explain the TAs are supposed to be free.

Okay, now they agree the TAs are free, but just for one year. No other TWC market is charging for these, so this is probably just another example of poor communication from above to the guys who answer the phones.

When will that DirecTivo be ready?


----------



## DaveDFW

Now I'm concerned that the TA's aren't authorized correctly at all. How should these show be showing up on my bill? "Tuning adapter 0.00?"

What I will have now is "Defeatured equipment $2.50" and "Defeatured equipment -$2.50" for a net of $0.

I'm suspecting they have a nonexistent defeatured box provisioned on the network and not my TAs.


----------



## OdorCide

DaveDFW said:


> Now I'm concerned that the TA's aren't authorized correctly at all. How should these show be showing up on my bill? "Tuning adapter 0.00?"
> 
> What I will have now is "Defeatured equipment $2.50" and "Defeatured equipment -$2.50" for a net of $0.
> 
> I'm suspecting they have a nonexistent defeatured box provisioned on the network and not my TAs.


I think that's part of the problem, my bill shows the same thing


----------



## DaveDFW

OdorCide said:


> I think that's part of the problem, my bill shows the same thing


I just talked a very friendly Susan at TWC who said the TAs should appear on the bill as "personal tuning device," or something similar to that. That's how next month's statement should appear, and the "defeatured equipment" is definitely a different device.

Maybe you can tell whoever is working your trouble ticket about this? Maybe part of your issue is that they don't have your device input correctly?

TTYL
David


----------



## StanSimmons

I was talking to Janet, a DFW area TWC Customer Service Supervisor, today and she stated that she had been told that there are currently only *TWO* TiVo customers having problems in Mesquite, TX. I told her she might want to double check that as I knew of two on TCF who were having problems and I doubted that they were the same two she knew of... 

She also said the SDV rollout for Dallas had been pushed back to June 30.


----------



## jhwpbm

Got mine at the Dallas office on Friday - the guy behind me was in for the same thing, and we got the last two :/

They definitely knew what they were and registered them to my account while I was there. Just hooked it up this morning and . . . blinking yellow light.

Since I'm headed out of the country later today, I contacted TWC to see if this was normal (I can tell the service hasn't yet been switched on in my area - Uptown - since I can still receive all the channels they said would be switched via TiVo). Tech support was clueless, all they did was quote the website at me - sent me a link about SDV (I knew much more about it than he did), then started quoting the press release about the cutover on 2nd June (when it obviously hasn't happened yet), etc.

Eventually, I came to the conclusion they just didn't know anything. I can still see all my channels (so I know the coax is hooked up correctly) and TiVo can "see" the adapter, so I know the USB is hooked up correctly. Diagnostics on the unit show OOB connection is good, Inband nada. I'm hoping they will either not cutover until after I'm home (25 June) or that when they *do* cutover, the device will automagically sync :/

I'll be an unhappy camper if I come back and all of my favorite channels are missing (and all of my recordings on those channels)


----------



## OdorCide

Called customer service today and she told me that it might be fixed within 48 hours, she didn't sound to confident though.


----------



## DaveDFW

My bill still shows defeatured equipment instead of TAs. Another phone call, another 45 minutes wasted. The TWC agent thinks it's fixed now, but I have no confidence.

She said my account will now show that I have two TAs, but there will be no line item on the next statement for them. That doesn't sound right at all.

One interesting tidbit I learned was that she was told cablecards are discontinued, that is, they are not provisioning new cablecards. She didn't understand why I was keeping cablecards and instead tried to push me into getting the defeatured equipment. I tried to explain but I don't think I succeeded in changing her mind.


----------



## Grumock

DaveDFW said:


> My bill still shows defeatured equipment instead of TAs. Another phone call, another 45 minutes wasted. The TWC agent thinks it's fixed now, but I have no confidence.
> 
> She said my account will now show that I have two TAs, but there will be no line item on the next statement for them. That doesn't sound right at all.
> 
> One interesting tidbit I learned was that she was told cablecards are discontinued, that is, they are not provisioning new cablecards. She didn't understand why I was keeping cablecards and instead tried to push me into getting the defeatured equipment. I tried to explain but I don't think I succeeded in changing her mind.


seems like she is misinformed, or trying to make a sale. LOL


----------



## Fishbone4u

"Defeatured equipment" to me sounds like an HD box without all of the "features" like DVR capability.

They mailed my TA (blinking yellow light) and made a followup call a few days later to make sure I received my "HD box". It's a tuning adapter not an HD box TWC!

Another example of TWC not knowing their @ss from a hole in the ground.

I fear we all are screwed once the official switchover takes place and our TA's don't work right.

I have been a long and loyal fan of TiVo for 7 or 8 years now but it is becoming increasing harder to stay loyal with all of the crap you have to go through to keep the box functional.

Come on DirecTiVo!!


----------



## DaveDFW

Fishbone4u said:


> ...I fear we all are screwed once the official switchover takes place and our TA's don't work right...


Unfortunately, I think you're right...these things aren't going to work. Our friend here from Mesquite is in his second week of no HD service.

I'm just lucky my area didn't switch first.


----------



## SteveGoTex

TWC called me today, and said they had my TA. I picked it up at the Plano office. I installed it. The TIVO has recognized it, but no SDV channels yet. The service tech at the store said it would probably be end of month before it was activated here in Richadson. The diagnostic screens show it as apparently working, but not activated.

The signal strength on the TIVO for the couple of channels I checked was 100, so no insertion loss to speak of.


----------



## Grumock

SteveGoTex said:


> TWC called me today, and said they had my TA. I picked it up at the Plano office. I installed it. The TIVO has recognized it, but no SDV channels yet. The service tech at the store said it would probably be end of month before it was activated here in Richadson. The diagnostic screens show it as apparently working, but not activated.
> 
> The signal strength on the TIVO for the couple of channels I checked was 100, so no insertion loss to speak of.


just curious. What is the "*status*" on the Switched Digital Status screen? I believe it should say "ACTIVE"


----------



## SteveGoTex

Switched Digital Status: "Uninited"


----------



## gteague

as of 8pm i just lost many of my hd channels here in euless. i restarted the tivo but i haven't yet tried removing the ta from the mix yet. happened early this morning about 0300 also, but they started showing up again one by one about 15-30 minutes later. anyone else seeing this?

later note: called tw and although the rep i spoke with sort of knew about the sdv project and the ta's, he could offer no help and couldn't even find out what progress they were making or whether this is a result of attempting to switch the euless area over. no help whatsoever in other words. he did send the 'hit' to my system and i noticed the red light on my ta blinking, but it didn't help.

btw, one of my missing channels, 740cnn, shows 100&#37; digital signal acquired both with and without the tuning adaptor inline. if that is true, why can't i see it? 740, 741, and 744 are not showing, but 745 and others are, for example. i'd estimate about 1/2 the hd tier from 700-835.

/guy


----------



## InkBlot

I'm also in Euless/Grapevine, and we lost most of our HD channels sometime today too. They're not coming back, we just have the blinky yellow light and the same status in the Tuning Adapter diagnostics as others have mentioned here.

Sad thing is, I've also got a regular cable box, and can tune them in there just fine. I figured if I tuned them in on that, they'd show on TiVo (kinda of a workaround the SDV), but that appears not to be the case. I hope they work it out soon.


----------



## DaveDFW

InkBlot said:


> ...I figured if I tuned them in on that, they'd show on TiVo (kinda of a workaround the SDV), but that appears not to be the case...


The TA's function is to request the SDV stream and report its QAM back to Tivo. Your other box is able to request and receive the stream, so although it's being broadcast and available the Tivo doesn't know where it is.

This whole situation is crazy. We now have a second city to go SDV with zero TAs working. You guys should be complaining to TWC and asking for big credits.

Total TWC incompetence.


----------



## kevin120

DaveDFW said:


> The TA's function is to request the SDV stream and report its QAM back to Tivo. Your other box is able to request and receive the stream, so although it's being broadcast and available the Tivo doesn't know where it is.
> 
> This whole situation is crazy. We now have a second city to go SDV with zero TAs working. You guys should be complaining to TWC and asking for big credits.
> 
> Total TWC incompetence.


Add Arlington to the SDV list now we have euless, arlington, and mesquite that have gone SDV.


----------



## danator

How long did it take these idiots to implement a tuner adapter, and yet, looks like a disaster waiting to happen after all the long delay. My HD channels too, were gone and back restart the dummy TA. I am 100&#37; conference that, it would happen so often and i wouldn't be able to enjoy the good-old TIVO no more.

Are these the same tard~ responsible for the oil leak down south? If Fios ever come to my neck of wood, i will buy the tech a lunch.


----------



## OdorCide

Still no luck on my end, but I've got free showtime and the movie channel free for 3 months. I'm in contact with someone at TWC's executive customer service, making my way up the chain.


----------



## DaveDFW

OdorCide said:


> Still no luck on my end, but I've got free showtime and the movie channel free for 3 months. I'm in contact with someone at TWC's executive customer service, making my way up the chain.


Sorry you're still broken, but at least you have some contacts.

TWC has SDV working in many other markets...can't the North Texas office just pick up a phone and ask someone from another city how to set it up?


----------



## gteague

came home this morning to a solid yellow light on the ta. a trip to the menu revealed it's now populated with all sorts of ip addresses and other cryptic codes. the red light seems to come on with every command to the tivo and sometimes seemingly at random and it seems to have added some latency to tivo commands, but not too objectionable--at least not yet. i won't have a chance to wring it out for a couple more days and see if i'm missing channels or not.

/guy


----------



## SCSIRAID

gteague said:


> came home this morning to a solid yellow light on the ta. a trip to the menu revealed it's now populated with all sorts of ip addresses and other cryptic codes. the red light seems to come on with every command to the tivo and sometimes seemingly at random and it seems to have added some latency to tivo commands, but not too objectionable--at least not yet. i won't have a chance to wring it out for a couple more days and see if i'm missing channels or not.
> 
> /guy


Are you guys on a Cisco or Motorola system?


----------



## gteague

the latter


----------



## DaveDFW

gteague said:


> came home this morning to a solid yellow light on the ta. a trip to the menu revealed it's now populated with all sorts of ip addresses and other cryptic codes. the red light seems to come on with every command to the tivo and sometimes seemingly at random and it seems to have added some latency to tivo commands, but not too objectionable--at least not yet. i won't have a chance to wring it out for a couple more days and see if i'm missing channels or not.
> 
> /guy


Wow! It sounds like some progress is being made!


----------



## Joe Siegler

FYI, around 3am today, some of the known sdv channels went black for me. My TA was still blinking yellow. I did not look at every single channel, mind you, but it seemed like them.

Anyway, I cant view them at all, and the TA is still doing its thing at 845AM today. This is in Garland 75043.


----------



## smoberly

In Allen, have not lost any channels yet....


----------



## Joe Siegler

I wonder if that zap you can send your box from the automated phone system will make any difference.


----------



## pbakers

SDV has come to Rowlett Texas (75089) and of course the stuuuupid TA is still blinking yellow at me and I have several channels of black screen now. Say good bye to Deadliest Catch HD I was recording tonight. Guess I will have to fire up the TW DVR I got anyway as a backup just for cases like this. SDV must be on because when I tune a HD station on the TW DVR now it is very slow to change channels with several seconds on black screen before the picture comes up. Was much faster but at least it works.


----------



## Joe Siegler

The channels I have out are 

738 TWCHD
740 CNNHD
741 FNCHD
744 TBSHD
751 LMNHD
754 AETVHD
756 DSCHD
757 APLHD
758 TLCHD
759 TRAVHD
760 GRNHD
761 SCIHD
768 FXHD
771 NGCHD
774 HMCHD
775 DISNHD
776 DXDHD
778 aBCFHD
783 ESPNWHD
784 ESPNUHD
788 SPEEDHD*
807 MAVTVHD

It almost seems lit the reverse of the SDV list.

According to a twc rep, this is what was supposed to go to sdv today, it does not match what I lost. It's kind of like the reverse od it.

TV HD 753
FOOD HD 752
FSN HD 787
History HD 745
VERSUS HD 786
GOLF HD 789
SYFY HD 762
Bravo HD 763
USA HD 769
ESPN2 HD 785
ESPN HD 780
TNT HD 770
MGM 790
Universal HD 805
Smithsonian HD 806
PPV HD 810
DISCOVERY HDTV 755
CINEMAX HDTV 825
STARZ HDTV 835
CNBC HD 765


----------



## Arcady

I'm seeing the same list of broken channels here in Farmers Branch.


----------



## pbakers

Joe, according to the last letter I got from TWC, all the channels on both of your lists will be on SDV. So it looks like for now they are only doing some of the channels and I would think the others will follow soon. They better get the TAs working before that....... to be continued......


----------



## Joe Siegler

Yeah, there's more coming on July 11th. I think thats the other date. And then there is a third, too.


----------



## pbakers

Does anyone out there who has a Tivo, cablecard and tuning adapter combination anywhere in the Dallas area actually have it all working with SDV on Time Warner Cable?????? Anyone????? Hello...is this thing on?


----------



## rogmatic

I just picked up my tuning adapter yesterday in Dallas and will hook it up this weekend to report. They are not turning on SDV in my area until next weeks, so I am not sure how to tell if it is working or not.


----------



## pbakers

rogmatic said:


> I just picked up my tuning adapter yesterday in Dallas and will hook it up this weekend to report. They are not turning on SDV in my area until next weeks, so I am not sure how to tell if it is working or not.


If you plug the TA in and the the yellow LED on it just blinks, it is not connecting to TWC and is not working or provisioned yet. When you start losing HD channels on your Tivo you will know SDV has been activated as it has here in Rowlett. They told me when I picked it up that I would have nothing else to do but plug it in and it would start working automatically when SDV was turned on. No such luck. HD channels (some, not all) are still out this morning on the Tivo and TA LED still blinking as well.

Everything is fine on my other TWC Motorola DVR though, it has all the channels just fine. I still have not heard of a successful Tivo/TA combination working properly in the Dallas area on any of the several online forums that are talking about this. I hope someone is successful and lets us know what it takes, TWC customer service has been useless so far.


----------



## DaveDFW

I think Gteague from this site has a working TA+Tivo combination.


----------



## InkBlot

I'm in Euless, too, and unlike Gteague, I still had a blinking yellow light and missing channels (same list as Joe, from what I can tell).

Went to TWC's website, and brought up a tech support chat session, because I'm not a fan of phones, but the support was friendly as always. They sent a reset signal to the tuning adapter from their end. It reset, TiVo recognized it, but no improvement - still blinking yellow, still missing channels.

I did notice some changes in the diagnostics, notably a second carrier lock in the "Downstream Status" screen, and a bunch of info in the "SDV Status" window where previously had just been 0's.

After another minute or so, the TA rebooted itself a second time, and when it came back the yellow light was solid & my missing channels were back. Bit laggy on switching through them sometimes, but it's working well at the moment.

So, it's something for other DFW'ers to try - I used TWC's support online at https://www.timewarnercable.com/dallas/support/chat/chat.ashx 
They sent some kind of reboot signal to my TA - once, maybe twice, and it seems to be working now. Hope it helps others.


----------



## OdorCide

InkBlot said:


> I'm in Euless, too, and unlike Gteague, I still had a blinking yellow light and missing channels (same list as Joe, from what I can tell).
> 
> Went to TWC's website, and brought up a tech support chat session, because I'm not a fan of phones, but the support was friendly as always. They sent a reset signal to the tuning adapter from their end. It reset, TiVo recognized it, but no improvement - still blinking yellow, still missing channels.
> 
> I did notice some changes in the diagnostics, notably a second carrier lock in the "Downstream Status" screen, and a bunch of info in the "SDV Status" window where previously had just been 0's.
> 
> After another minute or so, the TA rebooted itself a second time, and when it came back the yellow light was solid & my missing channels were back. Bit laggy on switching through them sometimes, but it's working well at the moment.
> 
> So, it's something for other DFW'ers to try - I used TWC's support online at https://www.timewarnercable.com/dallas/support/chat/chat.ashx
> They sent some kind of reboot signal to my TA - once, maybe twice, and it seems to be working now. Hope it helps others.


Thank you so much for posting this, after all the phone calls, dealing with executive customer service and a local tech ops manager, live chat fixed the problem.

Here is the chatlog, hope it helps someone else.

User Justin_ has entered room

Analyst Jack Carter has entered room

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:53:56 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Thank you for contacting Time Warner Cable. At the end of our chat you will be given the option of taking a brief survey. My name is Jack. Please give me a moment while I access your account.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:54:23 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Thanks for waiting.

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 19:54:28 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

No problem

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:55:03 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

I understand you are missing half of the HD channels you were getting before. Is this correct?

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 19:55:07 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Yes

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:55:34 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

I am sorry for the inconvenience.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:55:35 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

I will be glad to help you.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:55:37 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Just a minute please, while I check this for you.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:57:14 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Thank you for your patience.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:58:20 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

I have refreshed the signals from our end. This should ideally resolve the issue. Please check and let me know.

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 19:58:39 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

looks like the tuning adapter is rebooting or had rebooted

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:59:42 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Okay. Please wait until the tuning adaptor is stable.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:59:49 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Let me know if you see any changes.

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:02:36 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

can you send another hit, under the tuning adapter menu it says resendinit

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 21:02:58 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Sure.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 21:04:04 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Yes, I have sent it. Be assured.

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:07:53 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Still missing HD channels and the tuning adapter power light is blinking

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 21:08:56 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

I am sorry to hear that. In that case I have to schedule a technician to visit your house. Please wait while I provide you the earliest available time slot.

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:09:22 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

I already have a service call setup for tomorrow

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:09:43 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

one last thing, is there a reset signal you can send from your end?

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:10:27 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

its working!

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:10:29 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

woohoo

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 21:10:43 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Yes, I have already sent it.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 21:10:46 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Nice.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 21:10:50 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Glad to know that.

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:10:50 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

What kind of hit was sent so I know in the future?

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 21:10:58 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

The signals may have taken time to reach.

Jack Carter(Fri Jun 18 2010 21:11:42 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

It is called REINIT.

Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:11:53 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## DaveDFW

OdorCide said:


> Justin_(Fri Jun 18 2010 20:10:27 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
> 
> its working!
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Arcady

I tried to have my tuning adapter reset with the online chat, but it is still blinking. Meh.


----------



## danator

Thanks Justin!

I called in and asked for REINIT, sure enough the TA rebooted right away and you can see new info from the TA menu. But, here's the thing, you have to wait probably about at least 15 minutes to see the light turned solid, all are good. You don't have to restart your TIVO and the TA, just wait....

I'm in Farmers Branch area btw.


----------



## pbakers

Wish I was that lucky. Just got off a chat and they totally trashed my Tivo and TWC Motorola DVR. I get all kinds of cablecard not authorized screens on both now and can not access any HD channels and a lot regular channels (except local channels) on either. Just royally &#37;$#& it up. He said he refreshed the signals and sent the REINIT to the TA, but now I am worse off than before.  He also said only thing he can do is roll a truck.... frackin Tues earliest. It almost seems like he de-authorized both systems to just the bare basic cable level by accident. He said suddenly my signal levels were real low. But how can that be so over just ten minutes while he was doing his software signals, doesn't make sense to me. I am going call a live person tomorrow and try to get a higher level tech to help. I got to believe he just screwed up my account somehow.


----------



## pbakers

danator said:


> Thanks Justin!
> 
> I called in and asked for REINIT, sure enough the TA rebooted right away and you can see new info from the TA menu. But, here's the thing, you have to wait probably about at least 15 minutes to see the light turned solid, all are good. You don't have to restart your TIVO and the TA, just wait....
> 
> I'm in Farmers Branch area btw.


What is the indication you see when the TA reboots? Does the status LED do something different? How do you know it rebooted? Thanks.


----------



## Arcady

pbakers said:


> Wish I was that lucky. Just got off a chat and they totally trashed my Tivo and TWC Motorola DVR. I get all kinds of cablecard not authorized screens on both now and can not access any HD channels and a lot regular channels (except local channels) on either. Just royally %$#& it up. He said he refreshed the signals and sent the REINIT to the TA, but now I am worse off than before.  He also said only thing he can do is roll a truck.... frackin Tues earliest. It almost seems like he de-authorized both systems to just the bare basic cable level by accident. He said suddenly my signal levels were real low. But how can that be so over just ten minutes while he was doing his software signals, doesn't make sense to me. I am going call a live person tomorrow and try to get a higher level tech to help. I got to believe he just screwed up my account somehow.


The exact same thing just happened here. 4 cablecards in 3 tivos are all depaired and i get no channels except locals. The chat guy says they are getting a bunch of the same complaint. Maybe they are working on the SDV issue and screwed up all the cablecards?


----------



## Joe Siegler

Arcady, this is you, right?

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,16660665~start=2800


----------



## pbakers

It's not just the Tivos, they trashed my TWC Motorola DVR as well. These guys are just.... i have no words.....


----------



## pbakers

I am DallasAg on DSLReports.


----------



## Arcady

The chat guy told me to call the tier 2 support to get the cards re-paired. They are open at 8am tomorrow. The number is 972-742-5892.

Joe, that's not me on the other site you linked.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Arcady said:


> The chat guy told me to call the tier 2 support to get the cards re-paired. They are open at 8am tomorrow. The number is 972-742-5892.
> 
> Joe, that's not me on the other site you linked.


That's what he told me, too.


----------



## pbakers

Arcady said:


> The chat guy told me to call the tier 2 support to get the cards re-paired. They are open at 8am tomorrow. The number is 972-742-5892.
> 
> Joe, that's not me on the other site you linked.


Thanks for the number, we may all be calling and the phones will all be busy with our luck.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Well, I'll probably still be asleep. You guys can get the kinks out first. haha.


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> Well, I'll probably still be asleep. You guys can get the kinks out first. haha.


Sorry the kinks are still there! Called this morning to the phone number Arcady gave, it just sounded like the normal number and I got a regular rep. Very nice but said he was only filling in on the cable side (normally Internet stuff) and he hadn't dealt with cablecards before. Saying I needed a tier 2 rep didn't make much difference. He did try to get a more experienced cable rep but said he was just getting the run around from them himself! (he was very apologetic and sounded frustrated himself). He then said that no managers were in yet, but he would have someone call me back that knew what to do. If they hadn't in 30 minutes he would call back himself.

As for the cablecard pairing, he went through his standard check list and everything looks OK in their system and that cablecards are paired OK, but obviously they aren't. He also admitted that since my cable modem is working and some local HD channels where working, and the signal levels on those looked OK; it was not a physical cable issue with signal levels. It must be their system is screwed up somehow even though all looks OK to them.

Will give another report when they call back, if they do.

My hopes for an easy solution are falling.......


----------



## Joe Siegler

Btw, that phone number is their regular front door phone number. It's nothing special. I was told to ask for "cable card pairing" specifically. About to give it a shot in a few minutes.


----------



## Joe Siegler

WTF! The woman I got inisted that they had to send a guy on a truck. I got mad at that and hung up. Now I'm pissed.


----------



## DaveDFW

Maybe they meant the NCCS people when they said "tier 2"?

NCCS is Time-Warner's national cablecard support line. We're not supposed to call them directly, but the first-level guys can call them for us.

We totally don't need truck rolls just to have someone relay all the pairing information displayed on the screen over the phone--Tivo owners can do that just fine.


----------



## Joe Siegler

DaveDFW said:


> Maybe they meant the NCCS people when they said "tier 2"?
> 
> NCCS is Time-Warner's national cablecard support line. We're not supposed to call them directly, but the first-level guys can call them for us.
> 
> We totally don't need truck rolls just to have someone relay all the pairing information displayed on the screen over the phone--Tivo owners can do that just fine.


I know that, but how do you get past the TWC level 1 person to get to them? They're probably unwilling to let us do that.


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> WTF! The woman I got inisted that they had to send a guy on a truck. I got mad at that and hung up. Now I'm pissed.


Jeff called back, and again very nice, I'll give them that. Said a manager has not come it yet but he will keep working on it for me and call back when someone does come in. He did say that he was a tier 3 rep and other reps were telling him that they would have to roll a truck as well. But he admitted it does make any sense that they can not fix it from their end. I asked what a tech at my house could do that he couldn't and he really didn't have an answer.

I warned him there were others like me that would be calling in this morning, and he said yes they have, in fact the rep next to him was dealing with one right now. Maybe that was you Joe!

Why do I put myself through this when I can get FIOS. Only reason I have is that it would require a major re-wiring of my house (no electricity were they need to run the fiber to), that and I am lazy and don't want to change all the places my email address is used. Sounds like pretty stupid reasons now in light of all this!

Arrrrgh....


----------



## Joe Siegler

I'd go to FiOS except they won't run it to where I live. Not an option.

I'd go to U-Verse, except you can't use your TiVo on it.

I can't go back to DirecTV because TiVo's don't work with their HD stuff. At least not yet.

GAH!


----------



## DaveDFW

The NCCS phone number is 866-532-2598, which the first-level people are supposed to call for all cablecard pairing issues.

I was excited last night because we had a few success stories...now I'm disappointed again.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Joe Siegler said:


> WTF! The woman I got inisted that they had to send a guy on a truck. I got mad at that and hung up. Now I'm pissed.


Attempt 2. I went back through the live chat got a new guy (Chris Carlos), who was nice enough. He tried refreshing the signals, which I didn't think would make a difference, but I figure it couldn't hurt to try.

It didn't make a difference. He wanted to route me through the office too, and I said "I already tried that, didn't work. woman insisted on rolling a truck. How do I fix this w/o rolling a truck?"

He said to call the office, they can fix it. I'm getting more pissed, I hate runarounds like this.

Dave.. That phone number you posted. Will they deal with us directly? Or since I'm not a TWC tech, will they ignore me?


----------



## pbakers

Third Jeff phone call: Said my TA was not in the system properly was going to retry getting it into the system. Asked why that would cause the cablecard pairing issues, particularly with my Motorola DVR, he did not know, but wanted to work though one issue at a time to see if we can get to the root of the problem.

OK right in the middle of this post, he calls back #4. He says my TA was in the system but there is some system wide database of TAs and mine has been reported as LOST status. He said because of this it will never work and has disabled my whole account. I need to go down and exchange it for a new one. Once a I this, everything should clear up. We'll see... I wonder if they reimburse for mileage?


----------



## Joe Siegler

Oh, WTF.. From the online chat..

Chris Carlos(Sat Jun 19 2010 11:13:34 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
I am sorry to inform you that the system not allowing me to schedule a service call for you for the Customer Owned equipment on the account.

Chris Carlos(Sat Jun 19 2010 11:13:45 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused to you.

Chris Carlos(Sat Jun 19 2010 11:14:08 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
I would appreciate if you contact our Local Office to schedule a service call for you.

Joe_(Sat Jun 19 2010 10:14:22 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
You can't schedule a service call for me?

Chris Carlos(Sat Jun 19 2010 11:14:47 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
I am sorry, the system not allowing me to schedule a one for you.

Joe_(Sat Jun 19 2010 10:15:26 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
This is really annoying dude. This is the kind of mess that will make me want to run screaming to another provider. Now you can't even service a tech to come fix a problem that you guys caused?

Chris Carlos(Sat Jun 19 2010 11:16:50 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
I understand your frustration. I would have loved to schedule a one for you but the system not letting me to do so.

Chris Carlos(Sat Jun 19 2010 11:17:12 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
I would appreciate if you can contact our Local Office to get this resolved.

Chris Carlos(Sat Jun 19 2010 11:17:34 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
I once again sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused to you.

Joe_(Sat Jun 19 2010 10:17:58 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time))>
That's what started all this. I tried, and they refused to even look at it, all they wanted to do was roll a truck on Tuesday. I don't see why I have to put up with an outage of multiple days when it was TWC's online support tech who CAUSED this problem.

------------

Now online is refusing to deal with this. WHAT THE ****. I'm now really thinking it was the wrong decision to dismiss the u-verse guy.

Get this Jeff guy to call me!


----------



## Arcady

I've been playing with TWC for a while this morning. When you ask for another group, these reps seem to like to send you somewhere completely random. Then the next one wants to ask for your phone number and all that from the start. This is getting frustrating.

I'm on hold with the national number now.

My tuning adapter was delivered in the mail. Could mine have "LOST" status too? Don't they know what they mailed me?


----------



## sujith

I had a chat with TWC 30 minutes ego, I told the tech about the "REINIT" signal and everything working fine now. 

Thank you Justin...


----------



## Joe Siegler

sujith said:


> I had a chat with TWC 30 minutes ego, I told the tech about the "REINIT" signal and everything working fine now.
> 
> Thank you Justin...


GAH! Not mad at you, but at TWC.


----------



## pbakers

Not holding out much hope for the "LOST" theory. Just got a replacement TA. Everything bad just as before. TA not working, cable cards not working in either Tivo or TWC DVR, nothing......... I feel like I am IN "LOST" now.......


----------



## Joe Siegler

pbakers said:


> Not holding out much hope for the "LOST" theory. Just got a replacement TA. Everything bad just as before. TA not working, cable cards not working in either Tivo or TWC DVR, nothing......... I feel like I am IN "LOST" now.......


Has anyone tried unplugging the TA completely ,and going back through the TiVo? Will that get me back the non SDV channels?


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> Has anyone tried unplugging the TA completely ,and going back through the TiVo? Will that get me back the non SDV channels?


Tried that, no change. I do get some channels on my Tivo like local channel 8 HD om 369. So it is not completely fritzed. I was thinking about pulling the cablecard out of the Tivo and reboot. Right now it is very very slow to respond to the remote, lags by tens of seconds. Want to see if it does not have a cablecard if that at least will improve. But I am afraid I might loose all my series recordings on the cable channels if I do.


----------



## Joe Siegler

pbakers said:


> Tried that, no change. I do get some channels on my Tivo like local channel 8 HD om 369. So it is not completely fritzed. I was thinking about pulling the cablecard out of the Tivo and reboot. Right now it is very very slow to respond to the remote, lags by tens of seconds. Want to see if it does not have a cablecard if that at least will improve. But I am afraid I might loose all my series recordings on the cable channels if I do.


I'm not having any lag on any commands I try issuing. Although I am seeing the red light on the TA blink when I do things like change the volume on my TV (which I control through the TiVo peanut).


----------



## Arcady

I just got off the phone with the national line. Although he was reluctant to help me at first, since the line is supposed to be for TWC techs only, he did help me get the cards re-paired. It turns out that this tuning adapter I received via fedex is not even registered to my account! I removed the tuning adapter. I have a truck roll scheduled for Thursday to deliver and setup my 3 tuning adapters, which I will keep now.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Arcady said:


> I just got off the phone with the national line. Although he was reluctant to help me at first, since the line is supposed to be for TWC techs only, he did help me get the cards re-paired. It turns out that this tuning adapter I received via fedex is not even registered to my account! I removed the tuning adapter. I have a truck roll scheduled for Thursday to deliver and setup my 3 tuning adapters, which I will keep now.


Who did you speak to? I have to go run an errand, but when I get back, I was gonna talk to them.


----------



## Arcady

i don't remember his name, but he reads this forum and was aware of this thread.


----------



## pbakers

Jeff call #5: Sounded real disappointed that the new TA didn't fix the problem. He did send a ReInit and re-authorized it. I did see it reboot (blinking LED went off for a few seconds and the Tivo screen saying a TA was attached popped up automatically) so I know it got the reset signal. It had never done this before. But he said he was back to square one and was going to regroup with his managers and figure out where to go from here. Would call back soon. Love just waiting by the phone on a nice Saturday afternoon....... to be continued......


----------



## pbakers

Something new --- my TA LED has stopped blinking and is solid yellow now. But the cable cards are still out. Progress in inches....


----------



## Arcady

My Series3 worked for about 30 minutes and now both cards seem de-paired again. Or maybe more HD channels went out? Something is definitely still not right.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Jeff said that my TA was in a state that made him believe that it would not work. He was able to re-pair my card, but when my TiVo rebooted, it was locked up. I didn't even get that little video you get when it's finished booting. It was stuck

Per Jeffs suggestion, I removed the TA from the line and rebooted again.

I did get the video this time, and my TiVo did not lock up after the "Please wait... Acquiring channel information" screen.

He did say that requesting the REINIT might work for the TA, but that it can cause problems with cable cards, as I've run into. It is working again w/o the TA in the loop.


----------



## pbakers

Arcady said:


> i don't remember his name, but he reads this forum and was aware of this thread.


Arcady, boy they seemed pissed you posted that number. But he helped me and was very nice with a lot of disclaimers that it might or might not work. He asked if I got number from this forum, tee-hee. It seems to partially have worked. Now I have the non-SDV HD channels back on the tivo and the TA LED is not blinking. But it still does not tune in the SDV channels. Small victories.

Bad news is on my Motorola DVR, he says once it is garffed the ONLY thing I can do is replace it. They can not fix it remotely. Bummer, another trip to the service center for me.


----------



## Arcady

I did not post the NCCS number. That was DaveDFW. I only posted the "tier 2" number the online chat gave me. I really don't understand why they keep the number secret for the only people that actually know what they're doing. Either train the frontline support properly or let us have access to the knowledgeable people when needed. They shouldn't have to send a truckroll for someone to read some numbers.

My channels are again back how they were before the stupid REINIT (or whatever the hit was that screwed up my cards is called) messed them up.


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> Jeff said that my TA was in a state that made him believe that it would not work. He was able to re-pair my card, but when my TiVo rebooted, it was locked up. I didn't even get that little video you get when it's finished booting. It was stuck
> 
> Per Jeffs suggestion, I removed the TA from the line and rebooted again.
> 
> I did get the video this time, and my TiVo did not lock up after the "Please wait... Acquiring channel information" screen.
> 
> He did say that requesting the REINIT might work for the TA, but that it can cause problems with cable cards, as I've run into. It is working again w/o the TA in the loop.


That is exactly what happened when I rebooted my Tivo last night, and every since then it has been acting real sluggish to remote commands. Will wait for Jeff to call back now I guess. The guy at the NCCS said they were telling the front line people to stop sending Reinits willy nilly because it was trashing cable cards and DVRs. Yikes.


----------



## pbakers

Arcady said:


> I did not post the NCCS number. That was DaveDFW. I only posted the "tier 2" number the online chat gave me.
> 
> My channels are again back how they were before the stupid REINIT (or whatever the hit was that screwed up my cards is called) messed them up.


Oops - sorry, I didn't look back to check who it was.  I just thought is was funny how they were irritated the number was on the forum. What about our irritation????


----------



## pbakers

Uh-oh.... my Tivo just reboot randomly by itself. Not good. The little Tivo dude is just standing there looking at me!


----------



## danator

Just want to report everything is working after a successfully TA REINIT yesterday night, knock on wood. The delay when switching to SDV channels is not as bad as i original thought, i can definitely live with that as long as the TA stays put.



pbakers said:


> What is the indication you see when the TA reboots? Does the status LED do something different? How do you know it rebooted? Thanks.


I see you already been though that step, and sorry to hear about continued issue with CC pairing. Good luck.


----------



## DaveDFW

pbakers said:


> Oops - sorry, I didn't look back to check who it was.  I just thought is was funny how they were irritated the number was on the forum. What about our irritation????


Exactly...the only number we're allowed to call is staffed by people who:

1--can't help, and
2--are causing more damage

If there's a number which is answered by people who can actually help, what do they think is going to happen? We're not total idiots.

TTYL
David


----------



## pbakers

When my Tivo rebooted it locked up with the TA attached. Only way I could get it restarted was to remove the TA. So it is out of the loop or now.


----------



## Joe Siegler

pbakers said:


> When my Tivo rebooted it locked up with the TA attached. Only way I could get it restarted was to remove the TA. So it is out of the loop or now.


That's what happened to me. I'm out running some errands now, and that natonal guy called me back and said that he was able to get my TA to an active state with the help of someone id the Dallas dospatchers office.

When i get back home, I'm gonna try plugging in the TA again and see what happens. More reporting later.


----------



## StanSimmons

Arcady said:


> The chat guy told me to call the tier 2 support to get the cards re-paired. They are open at 8am tomorrow. The number is *972-742-5892*.
> 
> Joe, that's not me on the other site you linked.


That is the standard local number.... 972-PICK-TWC.


----------



## pbakers

Last report unless something changes. TA is disconnected, Tivo is back operational less SDV HD channels, is responding normally to the remote and other non-SDV HD chan are visible (so Cablecard pairing is fixed on it). My TWC Motorola DVR is trashed though and I must swap it for another one to get HD channels back on it. Nothing they can do remotely they say. Sigh....


----------



## pbakers

Whoo-hooo! Got it working! Here's what I did after the NCCS tech re-paired my cablecard:

1) Disconnected the TA from Tivo (USB cable only)
2) Powered down TA
3) Powered down Tivo and let it reboot completely (TA USB NOT ATTACHED!)
4) Powered up TA and waited. After few minutes the blinking LED turned solid yellow. I then waited an arbitrary amount of time, probably ten minutes just to sure,
5) Connected the TA USB cable to the Tivo. TA connect message appears.
6) Went to the Tivo TA menu and tested the channels. After a screen that said "Please wait - acquiring channels" or something like that, I tested the SDV channels and they all worked!

Yea 

But what an ordeal. Now all I have to deal with is the trash DVR box and Jeff confirmed I would have to take that back to the service center to swap out.

Good luck everyone...I'm sure your mileage will vary. Thanks for the help and support.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Did you happen on that yourself, or did they tell you to do that?


----------



## DaveDFW

pbakers said:


> ... Got it working! ...


Great news!

I hope I don't have to relive your pain when my area goes SDV. 

TTYL
David


----------



## Joe Siegler

I'm back home, plugged in the TA, and it hasn't locked up. But that list of channels i pisted earlier are still out. However, the TA is connected, and the yellow light is on solid. So i'm back to where I was before making the contact with chat late last might, except my ta light is not blinking now.


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> Did you happen on that yourself, or did they tell you to do that?


I just did that on my own, seemed like a logical order to do things since the Tivo locked up when rebooting with the TA USB plugged in. Maybe I got lucky.

I just swapped my TWC Motorola DVR out and it seems to work OK except with the SDV channels. Maybe it takes a while to get all the data or needs a firmware update. I will give it some time, but I am almost back up on all cylinders now, Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> I'm back home, plugged in the TA, and it hasn't locked up. But that list of channels i pisted earlier are still out. However, the TA is connected, and the yellow light is on solid. So i'm back to where I was before making the contact with chat late last might, except my ta light is not blinking now.


Getting the cablecard re-paired and the TA LED going solid were the keys for me. Hope you get it up and running.

This all could have been avoided with better training. The NCCS tech said they sent the wrong ReInit signal that screwed up the cablecards. Had that not happened last night with the on line tech, it might have gone much smoother.


----------



## Joe Siegler

pbakers said:


> Getting the cablecard re-paired and the TA LED going solid were the keys for me. Hope you get it up and running.
> 
> This all could have been avoided with better training. The NCCS tech said they sent the wrong ReInit signal that screwed up the cablecards. Had that not happened last night with the on line tech, it might have gone much smoother.


I'm basically back to where I was before I contacted the online tech last night. With one change. The TA has a solid light. Other than that, the same group of channels that I posted as being out a few days ago are still out.


----------



## Joe Siegler

And some of my channels are gone again. This time from the SD stuff in the 100-300 range. This is new. Sigh.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Joe Siegler said:


> And some of my channels are gone again. This time from the SD stuff in the 100-300 range. This is new. Sigh.


The National people talked to me again for about half and hour trying to fix the problem. They've concluded that while some channels may have moved to SDV, that not all the "software on TWC's end" (whatever that means) was set up right for this to work.

They recommend that I leave the TA out until they can verify that everything is in place where it won't blow up my system again.


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> The National people talked to me again for about half and hour trying to fix the problem. They've concluded that while some channels may have moved to SDV, that not all the "software on TWC's end" (whatever that means) was set up right for this to work.
> 
> They recommend that I leave the TA out until they can verify that everything is in place where it won't blow up my system again.


That's unfortunate. I wonder if this can vary from city to city, node to node. My Tivo/TA combo has been working perfectly for a whole 4 hours now. Knock on wood it keeps going. But my "new" TWC DVR can not get the SDV channels yet though. I am afraid for them to work on it because they would probably blow it all up again. I'll wait until tomorrow to call it in if it keeps doing this. Good luck, Joe.


----------



## Joe Siegler

pbakers said:


> That's unfortunate. I wonder if this can vary from city to city, node to node. My Tivo/TA combo has been working perfectly for a whole 4 hours now. Knock on wood it keeps going. But my "new" TWC DVR can not get the SDV channels yet though. I am afraid for them to work on it because they would probably blow it all up again. I'll wait until tomorrow to call it in if it keeps doing this. Good luck, Joe.


Disconnect your TA and TiVo before you call them about the other thing, just in case. That way it can't get "hit".


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> Disconnect your TA and TiVo before you call them about the other thing, just in case. That way it can't get "hit".


Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Just realized I had same problem, same channels missing. Rebooting TA or Tivo didn't help (tried steps in prior message)
Got TWC on chat and they sent a signal down. After 30 sec's or so, Tivo reported that the TA had reconnected (rebooted I guess), still blinking yellow. 60 seconds or so later again got the reconnect message and solid yellow and all channels started working.

Why I this didn't automatically happen when they turned on SDV I don't know.

FWIW: This is in Euless, 76040


----------



## pbakers

I am now 100&#37; running on both my Tivo/TA and TWC DVR. I took Joe's advice and disconnected my Tivo/TA from the Cable while they worked on the DVR. It's funny but at first we went through the whole refreshing signals and power off reset of the DVR but it did not seem to work, so I told the rep thanks for trying and I would keep my service call Tues. I went out to turn the meat on the BBQ and came back in about 15 minutes later and it was suddenly working! There must be some lag time in their system they don't account for. If everything is still working tomorrow I can cancel the truck roll, Yea! I hate waiting around for them.


----------



## rogmatic

I hooked up my TA last night and it is flashing yellow and clearly not working. However, they have also not turned on SDV in my area yet and I am getting all of the SDV channels (or at least all that I watch). So, do I just wait until they switch on SDV to try to sync the TA?


----------



## pbakers

rogmatic said:


> I hooked up my TA last night and it is flashing yellow and clearly not working. However, they have also not turned on SDV in my area yet and I am getting all of the SDV channels (or at least all that I watch). So, do I just wait until they switch on SDV to try to sync the TA?


Knowing what I know now, I would probably connect the cable to the TA, then from the TA to the Tivo cable connector, but NOT connect the USB cable until you see the yellow LED on the TA go solid yellow. If you start losing HD channels but the TA is still blinking then there is a problem TWC will have to solve. It could either go easy or go bad real quick as in my case. If you have other DVRs or cable boxes, I would disconnect them while they are working on it to keep them from being corrupted. Hopefully they have learned a few things now and it with get easier for everyone else.

Good luck!


----------



## doogledb

TWC Tech just hooked up TAs to my 2 TIVOs (1 Premier and 1 HD). It all worked without a problem. Tech said yellow light will flash until July 1st and then SDV kicks in. I am seeing many of you are having problems. The Tech did not hook-up the USB and it appears some of you are using that. What purpose does the USB serve? I read in one post that the SDV could corrupt your TIVO? Is that true? Is that only if you have the USB connected?


----------



## StanSimmons

doogledb said:


> TWC Tech just hooked up TAs to my 2 TIVOs (1 Premier and 1 HD). It all worked without a problem. Tech said yellow light will flash until July 1st and then SDV kicks in. I am seeing many of you are having problems. The Tech did not hook-up the USB and it appears some of you are using that. What purpose does the USB serve? I read in one post that the SDV could corrupt your TIVO? Is that true? Is that only if you have the USB connected?


The USB cable is how the TA talks to the TiVo. When the TA light goes solid yellow on July 1, plug in the USB cable to the TA and the TiVo.


----------



## Arcady

I now have 3 tuning adapters and they are all working correctly. I am getting all of the channels again.

To the poster above: without USB, they won't do anything at all and you will lose channels when SDV goes active. You need to get them "hit" by TWC to have the light go solid.


----------



## pbakers

doogledb said:


> TWC Tech just hooked up TAs to my 2 TIVOs (1 Premier and 1 HD). It all worked without a problem. Tech said yellow light will flash until July 1st and then SDV kicks in. I am seeing many of you are having problems. The Tech did not hook-up the USB and it appears some of you are using that. What purpose does the USB serve? I read in one post that the SDV could corrupt your TIVO? Is that true? Is that only if you have the USB connected?


As the other posters say, without the USB connected the TA will not work once SDV goes live. Basically with the TA connected (Cable connection only), USB not connected and the LED blinking on the TA; it is not doing anything at all except as a pass thru for the cable signal. So you won't know if you have a problem until SDV goes live in your area. That being said it is very possible when your TA LED goes solid and then you plug in the USB cable it may work fine. I think they have learned a few things and that is why he left the USB unconnected (or he really doesn't know what he is doing). On my Tivo when I plugged the USB in with the TA LED still blinking, the Tivo got really slow to respond to the remote, almost unusable.

And I am hear to tell you that if TWC techs don't know what they are doing (when they send the "hit" or ReInit signals remotely to the TA), they absolutely can scramble the Tivo's cablecard pairing. They did it to me. They also messed up a TWC DVR and they weren't even working on it. Don't know how they did it, but I had to return it for a new one. They were finally able to fix the Tivo after several hours on the phone.

This is not meant to scare you, some seem to have had no problem at all, others like me where unlucky and had a lot of problems. But it is all good for me now and hopefully TWC can make it easier for the rest of you.


----------



## Arcady

pbakers, they know enough now to hit a specific TA by serial number. At least the person I spoke with today did. Much better than a few nights ago when they killed our cable cards.


----------



## pbakers

Arcady said:


> pbakers, they know enough now to hit a specific TA by serial number. At least the person I spoke with today did. Much better than a few nights ago when they killed our cable cards.


That's good news. I hope they have all their techs trained by now and it goes smoothly for everyone else. The NCCS tech that fixed my Tivo cablecard pairing seemed a little miffed that the front line techs were sending the ReInit signals out willy nilly and causing these problems. He said there are different types of Init signals they can send and they can cause problems if they send the wrong ones.


----------



## dlfl

Want to make sure the FCC knows the TA troubles you're having, and refute TWC's rosy representations? See **this**.


----------



## Arcady

I noticed an issue with one of the tuning adapters, where a few channels would not tune properly. It turned out that the signal was too weak in that room. The room in question has a three-way splitter, that was hooked up to a cable modem, the TiVo HD and a spare cable for when I work on my stack of Series2 boxes. After I put the tuning adapter inline to the TiVo HD, it would tune some but not all of the SDV channels. I swapped out the tuning adapter with one from another room, but the problem remained. Turns out that having 4 devices on the one connection was not a good idea. I plugged the TiVo HD and the tuning adapter into the three-way splitter directly (along with the cable modem), with nothing connected to the tuning adapter's output. This is working perfectly. I will probably get a powered four-way splitter installed here so I can continue to connect my old Series2 boxes as needed.

Just an FYI if you are getting a solid light on your TA and some channels don't work.


----------



## Joe Siegler

pbakers said:


> Whoo-hooo! Got it working! Here's what I did after the NCCS tech re-paired my cablecard:
> 
> 1) Disconnected the TA from Tivo (USB cable only)
> 2) Powered down TA
> 3) Powered down Tivo and let it reboot completely (TA USB NOT ATTACHED!)
> 4) Powered up TA and waited. After few minutes the blinking LED turned solid yellow. I then waited an arbitrary amount of time, probably ten minutes just to sure,
> 5) Connected the TA USB cable to the Tivo. TA connect message appears.
> 6) Went to the Tivo TA menu and tested the channels. After a screen that said "Please wait - acquiring channels" or something like that, I tested the SDV channels and they all worked!
> 
> Yea
> 
> But what an ordeal. Now all I have to deal with is the trash DVR box and Jeff confirmed I would have to take that back to the service center to swap out.
> 
> Good luck everyone...I'm sure your mileage will vary. Thanks for the help and support.


I followed this procedure tonight, and guess what? It worked! I could get the SDV channels. All was well. Went in to talk to my wife for a bit, and when I came out, I was walking to the TV and the TiVo just rebooted itself! Nothing was recording or anything - I was just watching LiveTV. It cycled through again, only I left everything connected and turned on (unlike in the procedure). It eventually got back after the acquiring channel info and everything still worked, but I'm concerned about the reboot.

A street level tech for TWC whom I trust (the dude has a clue unlike most truck roll techs) said something about Ta's possibly boosting the signal too high, and it could cause the TiVo to lock up. I wonder if that caused a reboot of my TiVo, perhaps? Any thoughts?

I trust that tech because one time he was out here, and knew far more than most did. We made a connection over all the geeky Doctor Who and Star Trek stuff I have in my house, so he gave me his personal cel phone number to call him in case I had any huge problems. I talked to him too last Saturday.


----------



## smoberly

So are some areas in the metroplex already receiving the SDV channels and some not? I read posts that say the channels go live on July 1st, and other that say they are already receiving the SDV channels?


----------



## Joe Siegler

smoberly said:


> So are some areas in the metroplex already receiving the SDV channels and some not? I read posts that say the channels go live on July 1st, and other that say they are already receiving the SDV channels?


Yes, some places have them now. Not all channels are being turned on at TiVo, the SDV switchover is in stages. Ive already got some there now, and there are two other dates in July that more are going to be switched over on.


----------



## dlfl

Joe Siegler said:


> .........TiVo just rebooted itself! Nothing was recording or anything - I was just watching LiveTV. It cycled through again, only I left everything connected and turned on (unlike in the procedure). It eventually got back after the acquiring channel info and everything still worked, but I'm concerned about the reboot.
> 
> A street level tech for TWC whom I trust (the dude has a clue unlike most truck roll techs) said something about Ta's possibly boosting the signal too high, and it could cause the TiVo to lock up. I wonder if that caused a reboot of my tiro, perhaps? Any thoughts?
> .........


If you continue to have spontaneous reboots, please consider contributing to **this thread** on that topic.

Your tech's speculation is about as good a WAG as a dozen others. Nobody knows what causes these reboots, except possibly TiVo -- and they're not talking. You can complain to TiVo support but all they will do (if anything) is offer to charge you some more money to exchange your box.


----------



## Joe Siegler

dlfl said:


> Your tech's speculation is about as good a WAG as a dozen others. Nobody knows what causes these reboots, except possibly TiVo -- and they're not talking. You can complain to TiVo support but all they will do (if anything) is offer to charge you some more money to exchange your box.


I didn't say he knew exactly what was causing the problem. But he has seemed more knowledgeable than other techs I've run into. He just offered a suggestion about TA's and too much of an amplifying signal. It was a THEORY dude, not a statement of fact.


----------



## DaveDFW

Joe Siegler said:


> ...something about Ta's possibly boosting the signal too high...


The TA is attenuating the signal, not amplifying. Sometimes Tivos just spontaneously reboot. I wouldn't start worrying unless the reboots become frequent. 

I'm glad to hear you're up and running. We're still waiting for the SDV cutover in 75082.

TTYL
David


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joe Siegler said:


> I followed this procedure tonight, and guess what? It worked! I could get the SDV channels. All was well. Went in to talk to my wife for a bit, and when I came out, I was walking to the TV and the TiVo just rebooted itself! Nothing was recording or anything - I was just watching LiveTV. It cycled through again, only I left everything connected and turned on (unlike in the procedure). It eventually got back after the acquiring channel info and everything still worked, but I'm concerned about the reboot.
> 
> A street level tech for TWC whom I trust (the dude has a clue unlike most truck roll techs) said something about Ta's possibly boosting the signal too high, and it could cause the TiVo to lock up. I wonder if that caused a reboot of my tiro, perhaps? Any thoughts?
> 
> I trust that tech because one time he was out here, and knew far more than most did. We made a connection over all the geeky Doctor Who and Star Trek stuff I have in my house, so he gave me his personal cel phone number to call him in case I had any huge problems. I talked to him too last Saturday.


The theory is easy enough to test. If you have a 2 way splitter and a short piece of coax, split the cable feed from 'the wall' and feed the TA input and TiVo input from the output of the splitter and leave the TA output unconnected. That is the way I have all my TiVo's set up. I dont use the TA passthru.


----------



## SCSIRAID

DaveDFW said:


> The TA is attenuating the signal, not amplifying. Sometimes Tivos just spontaneously reboot. I wouldn't start worrying unless the reboots become frequent.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you're up and running. We're still waiting for the SDV cutover in 75082.
> 
> TTYL
> David


Cisco TA's actually have gain on their passthru. However, IIRC you guys are on a Motorola system and I have no knowledge of whether the Moto TA is passive or active on its passthru.


----------



## Joe Siegler

SCSIRAID said:


> The theory is easy enough to test. If you have a 2 way splitter and a short piece of coax, split the cable feed from 'the wall' and feed the TA input and TiVo input from the output of the splitter and leave the TA output unconnected. That is the way I have all my TiVo's set up. I dont use the TA passthru.


That's an interesting idea. If I continue to have problems, I might try that.


----------



## DaveDFW

SCSIRAID said:


> Cisco TA's actually have gain on their passthru. However, IIRC you guys are on a Motorola system and I have no knowledge of whether the Moto TA is passive or active on its passthru.


Tivo reports a signal loss with the Motorola TA inline. Signal strength, OOB dB, SNR all are decreased.


----------



## dlfl

Joe Siegler said:


> I didn't say he knew exactly what was causing the problem. But he has seemed more knowledgeable than other techs I've run into. He just offered a suggestion about TA's and too much of an amplifying signal. It was a THEORY dude, not a statement of fact.


Well OK dude. I didn't take it as a "statement of fact". I've heard lots of theories from both cable co reps and posters here, for many months -- including the too-much-signal one. But spontaneous reboots keep happening. Thus the theories are just WAG's IMHO. There actually may be more than one cause, of course.

I hope that was your last spontaneous reboot (dude)!


----------



## dlfl

The gain or attenuation (such as the case may be) going through a TA will only be a few dB at most. To keep that in perspective, the signal levels at the cable drop can easily vary by 10 dB or more across a neighborhood, depending on how well the cable co has balanced their distribution system and on the splitter(s) at your house, and it can vary a lot across channels for the same reasons. A few dB could still make a difference in marginal cases of course.


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> I wonder if that caused a reboot of my TiVo, perhaps? Any thoughts?


My Tivo rebooted by itself once, but that was before I got the TA working. Hasn't done it since last Saturday.

All my signal strengths reported by the Tivo are much lower with the TA inserted (from around 90 to 70 in Tivo numbers, I don't know if those are percent or not).

I did have a green screen of death from too high signal levels (100 as reported by the Tivo) a few months ago before I inserted a few splitters when adding some other equipment. With the splitters (but before the TA) my signal levels were around 90 or so. I haven't had a green screen of death since either.


----------



## Joe Siegler

pbakers said:


> All my signal strengths reported by the Tivo are much lower with the TA inserted (from around 90 to 70 in Tivo numbers, I don't know if those are percent or not).


That hasn't been an issue for me. Before the TA, they were around 93-95, and since the TA's been put on there, it's mostly 90-93. A small drop yes, but not a significant one. Not like 90 to 70 like you talk about above.


----------



## smoberly

pbakers said:


> Whoo-hooo! Got it working! Here's what I did after the NCCS tech re-paired my cablecard:
> 
> 1) Disconnected the TA from Tivo (USB cable only)
> 2) Powered down TA
> 3) Powered down Tivo and let it reboot completely (TA USB NOT ATTACHED!)
> 4) Powered up TA and waited. After few minutes the blinking LED turned solid yellow. I then waited an arbitrary amount of time, probably ten minutes just to sure,
> 5) Connected the TA USB cable to the Tivo. TA connect message appears.
> 6) Went to the Tivo TA menu and tested the channels. After a screen that said "Please wait - acquiring channels" or something like that, I tested the SDV channels and they all worked!
> 
> Yea
> 
> But what an ordeal. Now all I have to deal with is the trash DVR box and Jeff confirmed I would have to take that back to the service center to swap out.
> 
> Good luck everyone...I'm sure your mileage will vary. Thanks for the help and support.


I completed the above....down to step 4....yellow light has been blinking for 45 minutes....


----------



## Joe Siegler

Where are you? You positive your area has SDV turned on yet?

Mine was blinking until someone at the office was able to switch my TA from "inactive" to "active".


----------



## smoberly

I am in Allen...I don't have time to call TWC now, but I guess I'll call tomorrow...I still have all of my channels for now...


----------



## Joe Siegler

smoberly said:


> I am in Allen...I don't have time to call TWC now, but I guess I'll call tomorrow...I still have all of my channels for now...


If you still have all the channels, then you probably don't have SDV? Look back a page or so, I posted a list of the channels that I lost before I got my TA working, try one of those. While it's not a guarantee it's the same channels you are having switched over when it happens, it sounds like (to me) that you don't have SDV yet.

Not everyone does.


----------



## dlfl

smoberly said:


> I completed the above....down to step 4....yellow light has been blinking for 45 minutes....


If it's blinking the 6-blink-pause sequence it just means it's time to replug the USB cable, see **this**.

If it's blinking with a steady beat (no pauses) for 45 mins, something is wrong.


----------



## smoberly

dlfl said:


> If it's blinking the 6-blink-pause sequence it just means it's time to replug the USB cable, see **this**.
> 
> If it's blinking with a steady beat (no pauses) for 45 mins, something is wrong.


Just called TWC.....was told that the switch in "my area" was taking place on July 5th. I told her that I was aware of others in the metroplex already receiving SDV signal....was told that this was the case, but that in my area it was the 5th.

I told her I had my TA plugged in and was receiving the blinking yellow light...asked what would happen on the 5th. She said I would, "automatically start receiving the signal", and that if that was not the case, I should call in.

I still have all of my channels, so I guess I'll just until the 5th....


----------



## Joe Siegler

Joe Siegler said:


> I followed this procedure tonight, and guess what? It worked! I could get the SDV channels. All was well. Went in to talk to my wife for a bit, and when I came out, I was walking to the TV and the TiVo just rebooted itself! Nothing was recording or anything - I was just watching LiveTV. It cycled through again, only I left everything connected and turned on (unlike in the procedure). It eventually got back after the acquiring channel info and everything still worked, but I'm concerned about the reboot.


So far it hasn't rebooted again since that one time. Hopefully I'm stable again, and everything's worked so far, except for one minor issue. CNNHD is glitchy, like the signal is too weak, and I'm seeing a bunch of macroblocking. Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## smoberly

Okay...got home from work last night...turned on TV...the screen said there was no signal. I unplugged/replugged Tivo, it rebooted...and rebooted...and rebooted for about an hour. I call Tivo support. It turns out that without the cable plugged in; I am fine to watch recorded TV. The minute I plug in the cable, the re-booting starts again. The Tivo rep said that with the switch to SDV going on, the increased signal could be the problem.

I called TWC, was told that the switch was taking place in Allen between the 28th and the 1st. The rep tried several times to send my TA a signal...the blinking orange light never went solid and the rebooting never stopped. He suggested that I wait a couple days and try again.

I am at a loss....Tivo has actually offered to do an exchange on my box, but not sure that I want to go to that extreme quite yet....

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## rogmatic

Not only does my Tivo not work, but neither does my cable box. It seems like they would at least try to get that part right.


----------



## rogmatic

i did the reboot and have a solid yellow line but when it goes to acquire channels, it keeps going aback to a screen that has my cable card id stuff. Any suggestions?


----------



## pbakers

rogmatic said:


> i did the reboot and have a solid yellow line but when it goes to acquire channels, it keeps going aback to a screen that has my cable card id stuff. Any suggestions?


While I can't be sure, it sounds like your Tivo and cablecard got de-paired like mine did. I would get the cablecard info screen when I tried to tune to a channel. My TWC DVR box got corrupted as well showing a similar cablecard info screen. If this is really the case, TWC can fix the Tivo issue if you get the right person, ask for them to contact the NCCS techs (National Cablecard service I believe). There was a number posted in this thread for them, but they are not too happy when you call it. It is supposed to be for TWC tech only I think. Anyway the Tivo can be fixed, but it may be a pain until you find someone who knows what is going on.

As for the cablebox/DVR, if it is TWC equipment and it does not work and shows the cablecard info screen, there is nothing you can do but have them replace it with a new one. I went to the service center and exchanged mine.

Sorry the news isn't better, you will have to contact TWC to get it all working again sounds like to me.


----------



## pbakers

rogmatic said:


> i did the reboot and have a solid yellow line but when it goes to acquire channels, it keeps going aback to a screen that has my cable card id stuff. Any suggestions?


I would unplug the USB cable from the Tivo and TA first. If you still get the cablecard info screen that says please contact your cable provider when you try to tune some channels, then it definitely has been de-paired.


----------



## rogmatic

pbakers said:


> I would unplug the USB cable from the Tivo and TA first. If you still get the cablecard info screen that says please contact your cable provider when you try to tune some channels, then it definitely has been de-paired.


The weird thing is that I get the non SDV channels without a problem. So, the cable card seems to be working otherwise. The diagnostics screen makes it seem like the tuning adapter is working as well, but obviously it is not.


----------



## Joe Siegler

I had a problem like that, but I was told my Tuning adapter was in an "inactive" state, and wouldn't work until it was changed to "active". I was talking to the national people who told me that (they're the only ones who seem to really have a clue about all this). They did something behind the scenes with the local people in Dallas to change my TA adapter status (as the national people didn't have the ability to change that, only local people could). After that it worked.

Regarding my TA's and billing... The fun with billing for my tuning adapter gets more interesting.

I spoke with two online chat reps in the last couple of weeks who said that the "Defeatured equipment" charge was not supposed to be on my account. It's for the Tuning Adapter, and I had a partial month charge on the last bill for $2.25. Both reps I spoke with said they had issued a credit for that, and it would appear on the next month's bill and there would be no future bills. Guess what? Not only was the $2.25 credit not there, but a second $2.50 bill appeared on the new bill which got posted a couple of days ago.

Called a agent on the phone today (no chat), and after being on hold for like 10 minutes he came back and told me that the charge was valid because "I had the wrong Tuning adapter that is provided for free", and that I was supposed to swap out my cable card for some new device.

I denied all that, explained the situation to him and after about 4 or 5 holds to talk to a supervisor, they eventually figured out what the story is supposed to be. But they tried to tell me I had the wrong "tuning adapter", and that I then had some sort of "modem", or something. It's obvious they're still not up to speed on what the deal is with TA's.

Those of you who have them, check your bills.

I'm supposed to now have a proper credit for the "defeatured equipment" going forward. We'll see.

I asked the agent at the end of the call how I can prove this has happened beyond waiting another month for the next bill, and he gave me his extension, and asked me to call back on Mon or Tue and we can look it up and see what's happened. So that's at least something.


----------



## davispeden

Ok&#8230;.my area in east Dallas (75218) cut over to SDV on the 30th. All three TAs were in place and connected &#8211; none noticed the change and automatically started working (as expected).
I called the normal TWC call center for support and the initial agent I got to was completely confused as to what either SDV or a TA was. I escalated to a supervisor who informed me that it was now their policy to not do anything with TAs from a troubleshooting standpoint &#8211; she insisted that they had to roll a truck. When asked why they had to roll a truck to fix a device that has 4 well-labeled connections, she responded that the technician would be better equipped to troubleshoot the problem &#8211; complete BS. I threatened to switch to UVerse unless it was resolved in 24 hours, which of course got me nowhere.
Frustrated, I hung up and got on their chat program. The chat agent was eager to help and successfully sent the REINIT signals to all TAs. It took at least 45 minutes for the TAs to become fully active, and once connected to the TiVos (based upon guidance provided by others in this thread) they have worked flawlessly. I don&#8217;t get why the local dumb *ucks can&#8217;t get it right.
Of course, nothing is easy. 20 minutes later my wife tells me that the Internet is down. I call into RR support, who informed me that my cable modem is showing as &#8220;disabled&#8221;. RR support tried to re-enable it, but each time the request failed at their provisioning server. After almost 2 hours bouncing from RR tech to RR tech, they had to log a ticket with local TWC RR support to re-enable the modem. At noon on the 1st they managed to get it fixed.
Now two days after the SDV switchover, all is well in my abode in 75218. The TAs seem to be doing their thing, and so far I have had no issues with missed recordings. Best of luck to those of you out there who still remain to be switched to SDV.


----------



## dark54555

Looks like I'm in SDV hell, too. I have one cable card Tivo and one Time Warner DVR. The TWDVR works fine, but the tivo, like everyone else, is missing random channels in the HD range.

I can't get the SDV adapter to sync. The light just keeps flashing yellow. Called TWC local, they gave me a number to call. Turned out to be Tivo. So, I tried the online chat. They sent something, which got the light to stay steady for about a minute, but it went back to flashing as soon as I connected the USB to the Tivo.

The status (checking the menus through the Tivo) says it has no channels, and is on "ResendInit."


----------



## dark54555

Well, as soon as I hit post, the light turned on and it started working. Go figure.


----------



## DaveDFW

I'm dreading the cutover here. I suspect these things aren't going to work without a series of PITA phone calls.

I'm glad to see Tivo owners are getting some success with TWC, and thanks for going first! 

TTYL
David


----------



## Joe Siegler

DaveDFW said:


> I'm dreading the cutover here. I suspect these things aren't going to work without a series of PITA phone calls.
> 
> I'm glad to see Tivo owners are getting some success with TWC, and thanks for going first!
> 
> TTYL
> David


It was no picnic, that's for sure. 

If I didn't like TiVo so much, I would have called AT&T about U-Verse awhile ago.


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> It was no picnic, that's for sure.
> 
> If I didn't like TiVo so much, I would have called AT&T about U-Verse awhile ago.


Agreed - it was a pain in the a$$ to get it all sorted out. But so far, for the last 2 weeks it has been working flawlessly. Seems like they can get it work OK when someone knows what they are doing. Don't know why they don't have more training on a rollout like this. It only shoots them in the foot with bad PR.

I too love my Tivo, it has never missed a recording and I can depend on it. With the TWC DVR however I am never really sure if it is going to record a series recording or not. I only use it as a backup when I need to record more than two shows at once and to access On Demand programming.

I wonder if we will see new problems with the TAs as they switch more channels over to SDV. Lets hope not.


----------



## Joe Siegler

I wonder what the real world experiences are with the uverse dvr.


----------



## Joe Siegler

I've noticed in the last week that my Tivo has stopped recording suggestions. While i don't realize exactly when it was, it was after I got all this TA stuff sorted out.

I tried turning the suggestions off then back on and nothing. Everything else is working right, and my box is nowhere near full. I'm at a loss to understand why my TiVo has stopped recording suggestions.

Anyone else running into this?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joe Siegler said:


> I've noticed in the last week that my Tivo has stopped recording suggestions. While i don't realize exactly when it was, it was after I got all this TA stuff sorted out.
> 
> I tried turning the suggestions off then back on and nothing. Everything else is working right, and my box is nowhere near full. I'm at a loss to understand why my TiVo has stopped recording suggestions.
> 
> Anyone else running into this?


That is a known problem with having a tuning adapter attached to an S3/THD. It seems to be an S3/THD SW issue as it hasnt been reported on a Premiere. My S3 and THD dont record suggestions with the TA attached but my Premiere is fine.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Ah well. Might as well turn them off then until i get a software update.


----------



## StanSimmons

Well, it looks like TWC Dallas has turned on SDV in my area.

This evening I noticed I was missing some channels, so I called the local TWC office. They, of course, didn't have any idea the switch over had started, so they ordered a truck roll.  

I called the NCCS number and they did something with ONE of my two TA's and got it running... mostly. I'm getting the SDV channels, but most of them are VERY pixelated. The other TA apparently isn't listed on my account, even though they were both sent on the same order, at the same time... and, of course, no one working tonight can update my account with the 2nd TA serial number.  So I have to call TWC Sales in the morning to get the 2nd TA added to the account.


----------



## dlfl

StanSimmons said:


> Well, it looks like TWC Dallas has turned on SDV in my area.
> 
> This evening I noticed I was missing some channels, so I called the local TWC office. They, of course, didn't have any idea the switch over had started, so they ordered a truck roll.
> 
> I called the NCCS number and they did something with ONE of my two TA's and got it running... mostly. I'm getting the SDV channels, but most of them are VERY pixelated. The other TA apparently isn't listed on my account, even though they were both sent on the same order, at the same time... and, of course, no one working tonight can update my account with the 2nd TA serial number.  So I have to call TWC Sales in the morning to get the 2nd TA added to the account.


This is so typical of TWC's handling of SDV and TA's.

Just a reminder:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=450967


----------



## Pilot20

I'm not in the Dallas area, but I live near Brownsville.

I have a Tivo HD.

TWC here went SDV in April. I had a terrible time getting it to work, but
that's another story.

My problem is that every 30 minutes, I have to hit select on the Tivo to keep the SDV station tuned. Otherwise, it times out and just goes blank.

I do get a message stating that I need to hit select on the remote to continue watching the channel, but that doesn't work. I have to wait until the channel goes blank, and then hit select to get the channel back.

Sometimes when this happens, I hit select, but the Tivo doesn't re-tune the channel. Then, I change channels and back again to retune.

Sometimes when I record a program, the channel doesn't tune and I get nothing. 

When it does record, every 30 minutes the picture/sound break up and it skips ahead about 30 seconds. This is very annoying when watching a movie.
I assume that this is due to the timeout issue.

I've talked to TWC support about this issue, but it hasn't been resolved. 
I'm about ready to dump TWC and go Directv.

Has anyone else experienced this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## StanSimmons

It just keeps getting better. 

Nobody can do anything today because the 2nd TA adapter is showing to still be in TWC's warehouse... and, of course, the warehouse has the day off for the holiday. Apparently only the warehouse can change the status of the TA.

Who is the moron in management that decided that a holiday weekend would be a good time to do a SDV switchover? If it weren't for monopolies these idiots would not be able to make a profit.

Oh, and for my trouble, they are going to give me two days credit. Big woop, I'll use that money to go buy a 12 pack of cokes.


----------



## kchute

I'm in the White Rock Lake area and I was just switched over to SDV. I have a Tivo HD with 2 single stream cablecards as well as a TW box on a second TV. Everything is working fine with the TW box since the SDV switch.

My experience with the Tivo/TA:

My TA had a continuously flashing yellow light and wouldn't sync up. I started a chat support session and the person I spoke with was able to remotely send the TA some signal which eventually got the yellow light to stay solid. After that, I was able to see a couple of the SDV channels, but not most of them. Also some of them were coming throgh pixelated (Food HD for example). The chat person said my two options were to schedule a truck to come by or to call back when I could talk to local support. I called local support today and the tech again "sent the box signals". No improvement on the channels, so I had to schedule a truck visit for Thur. Pretty frustrating, but not surprising based on past experience with TW.


----------



## Joe Siegler

kchute said:


> I'm in the White Rock Lake area and I was just switched over to SDV. I have a Tivo HD with 2 single stream cablecards as well as a TW box on a second TV. Everything is working fine with the TW box since the SDV switch.
> 
> My experience with the Tivo/TA:
> 
> My TA had a continuously flashing yellow light and wouldn't sync up. I started a chat support session and the person I spoke with was able to remotely send the TA some signal which eventually got the yellow light to stay solid. After that, I was able to see a couple of the SDV channels, but not most of them. Also some of them were coming throgh pixelated (Food HD for example). The chat person said my two options were to schedule a truck to come by or to call back when I could talk to local support. I called local support today and the tech again "sent the box signals". No improvement on the channels, so I had to schedule a truck visit for Thur. Pretty frustrating, but not surprising based on past experience with TW.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7997249#post7997249

Did you try this procedure? Follow it to the letter, it might help. It helped me.


----------



## rogmatic

The TWC technician just got to my house to fix it. My wife was there and decided it would be best if I talked to the guy over the phone to explain the problem. After explaining the problem, he asked me which box was the tuning adapter - "is it the one with the yellow light?" The fact that he doesn't even know what a tuning adapter looks like does not give me confidence.

For all the problems with the tuning adapter, the ironic thing is that my cable box doesn't work either. Apparently TWC couldn't even handle the switch to SDV with their own equipment.


----------



## DaveDFW

rogmatic said:


> The TWC technician just got to my house...he asked me which box was the tuning adapter - "is it the one with the yellow light?" The fact that he doesn't even know what a tuning adapter looks like does not give me confidence...


This doesn't surprise me. TWC is so quick to insist on a truck roll when the only thing required is reading numbers off the TA.

Good thing: it costs them money. 
Bad thing: it wastes your time.


----------



## rogmatic

DaveDFW said:


> This doesn't surprise me. TWC is so quick to insist on a truck roll when the only thing required is reading numbers off the TA.
> 
> Good thing: it costs them money.
> Bad thing: it wastes your time.


The guy said he fixed it and left. I am pretty nervous about coming home to see if it really is fixed. He told my wife that her cable box was broken and swapped it out for another one. He never gave her the chance to object to the fact that she lost all her recordings (and the DVR was working fine for watching previously recorded stuff), but he replaced it with a newer model (Motorola DXC34000), so maybe it is for the best.


----------



## StanSimmons

I woke up this morning to find that both of my TA's are now working and I'm getting all of my channels on both TiVo HD's.


----------



## kchute

Joe Siegler said:


> Did you try this procedure? Follow it to the letter, it might help. It helped me.


Yeah, I have tried this multiple times. Still missing most but not all of the SDV channels. Also get different SDV channels on each cable card. Some non-SDV channels now pixelate. Have a truck roll scheduled for tomorrow, not holding my breath that they'll be able to fix it. Sigh.


----------



## DaveDFW

Does anyone know when the remaining cities should switch over? There is still no SDV in 75082. 

I'd like to think that TWC is being cautious and trying to make everything work correctly in the first areas before turning SDV on everywhere.

But I strongly suspect no schedule exists and no one knows what's going on.


----------



## DougJohnson

kchute said:


> Have a truck roll scheduled for tomorrow, not holding my breath that they'll be able to fix it. Sigh.


How did that go? I'm having trouble and chat keeps suggesting a truck roll.
-- Doug


----------



## smoberly

I was told the conversion in Allen and McKinney was to take place yesterday....had an appointment scheduled for a tech to come and get me set up...I called him yesterday to make sure he was still coming and he said that Allen had been pushed out until the 15th for conversion and that he would plan to come by next Thursday.


----------



## rogmatic

If anyone care, the technician someone was able to get my TIVO to work with the tuning adapter. So far, there have been no issues. I never watch live TV, so I really won't know if there are issues until I realize I missed a recording.

Be careful when you tell them to send a hit to your tuning adapter to connect - not only did it de-pair my cable card on my TIVO, it also fried my cable box DVR (which had to be replaced).


----------



## DougJohnson

Well, I just got off a two hour phone session with Time Warner trying to get my tuning adapter to work. They passed me around like an unwanted orphan child. Technical support to sales and back to technical support. Their main talent seems to be TURFing me to someone else. I was polite to them all. Really.

Anyway, I finally called their National Cable Card Support Center at (866) 532-2598 and found someone who seemed to care and even seemed to know something. Turns out my TA was not listed on my account. But he couldn't fix that and had to transfer me to someone who could. He had more than a little bit of trouble doing that, but finally got me to someone who seemed to know what to do. But they are having some kind of vague and unspecified problem doing it. After being on hold with him for ten minutes, he took my number and promised to call me when it is fixed. We'll see.

Time Warner maintains their customer service reputation.

-- Doug


----------



## Joe Siegler

The national people were good about calling back and whatnot. They called me back more than once. They're not like the local people at all.


----------



## DougJohnson

It's rare. Maybe unique. But I have had a success with Time Warner. I got a call from the guy who was trying to get my TA straightened out. It works. Solid yellow light and I can tune the channels I couldn't before. My Internet went out right after hanging up for the first call. I mentioned that to him on the second call. He said "oops" and fixed that, too. He is in the Irving repair center. I'm not sure he would want his name out, but I asked to be transferred to his supervisor so I could say nice things about him.
-- Doug


----------



## rogmatic

I thought mine was working after a recent truck roll, but I just now got around to trying all the channels and I am obviously missing some. Looks like I will be calling back to try to fix it. I am very close to dumping cable for satellite.


----------



## Joe Siegler

rogmatic said:


> I thought mine was working after a recent truck roll, but I just now got around to trying all the channels and I am obviously missing some. Looks like I will be calling back to try to fix it. I am very close to dumping cable for satellite.


There's one big problem with that threat. No TiVo.


----------



## rogmatic

Joe Siegler said:


> There's one big problem with that threat. No TiVo.


True, but I can still use OTA for my existing HD. I am on the fence about buying a premiere or dumping TIVO and moving to satellite. I would prefer to get a premiere and stick with cable, but I need to get the tuning adapter working first.


----------



## DougJohnson

rogmatic said:


> True, but I can still use OTA for my existing HD. I am on the fence about buying a premiere or dumping TIVO and moving to satellite. I would prefer to get a premiere and stick with cable, but I need to get the tuning adapter working first.


If you haven't already, try calling National Cable Card Support Center at (866) 532-2598. It is a world of difference and they had no trouble at all talking to me directly. -- Doug


----------



## kchute

DougJohnson said:


> How did that go? I'm having trouble and chat keeps suggesting a truck roll.
> -- Doug


It went surprisingly well. The tech tested the signal coming out of the wall and said it was perfect. He then tested the signal coming out of the TA and said it was low, so he decided to try an amplifier. That did the trick, even fixed the 1-2 channels that I had issues with prior to SDV switch. Of course he had no idea what the TA was, but was at least able to see that it was degrading my signal...


----------



## Joe Siegler

Ill be quite curious to see how the next wave of SDV goes for those of us who are up and running. Hopefully it just works, and we don't have another tech nightmare.

Supposed to be around the 20th.


----------



## Grumock

kchute said:


> It went surprisingly well. The tech tested the signal coming out of the wall and said it was perfect. He then tested the signal coming out of the TA and said it was low, so he decided to try an amplifier. That did the trick, even fixed the 1-2 channels that I had issues with prior to SDV switch. Of course he had no idea what the TA was, but was at least able to see that it was degrading my signal...


Odd, normally they add 2-4 DB in signal.


----------



## DaveDFW

Grumock said:


> Odd, normally they add 2-4 DB in signal.


Apparently the Cisco TAs include an amplifier. The Motorola TAs that TWC is distributing here are acting as passive splitters with a 3dB loss.


----------



## Grumock

DaveDFW said:


> Apparently the Cisco TAs include an amplifier. The Motorola TAs that TWC is distributing here are acting as passive splitters with a 3dB loss.


good point, i was basing it off the Cisco one.


----------



## SCSIRAID

kchute said:


> It went surprisingly well. The tech tested the signal coming out of the wall and said it was perfect. He then tested the signal coming out of the TA and said it was low, so he decided to try an amplifier. That did the trick, even fixed the 1-2 channels that I had issues with prior to SDV switch. Of course he had no idea what the TA was, but was at least able to see that it was degrading my signal...


Where did the tech put the amplifier? Hopefully not between the TA and the TiVo...  I would hope he put it at where the cable enters your house.


----------



## kchute

DaveDFW said:


> Apparently the Cisco TAs include an amplifier. The Motorola TAs that TWC is distributing here are acting as passive splitters with a 3dB loss.


Yep, exactly what the tech said, 3db loss. My TA is a Motorola.


----------



## kchute

SCSIRAID said:


> Where did the tech put the amplifier? Hopefully not between the TA and the TiVo...  I would hope he put it at where the cable enters your house.


He was having trouble finding a power source upstream of the 2 2-way splitters that are in my line. He decided to try it feeding into the TA since he said the signal quality was good enough to amplify there. Worked like a champ.


----------



## sigs

Here's a twist. I finally got my two Moto TAs working. Tech was clueless, but admitted as much and managed to get some answers from an assortment of folks over the phone. A hint for anybody whose tech tells you that your units are not sending an upstream signal: make sure that someone at the office has sent the units a "CCV" signal, whatever that is.

Anyway, the problem is that on one of my units, on at least one channel (741), I have frequent (once every few minutes) glitches, during which I lose audio for 1-2 seconds. Sometimes there is fleeting pixelation on the video, as well. Signal strength is 90 (I removed a splitter to get it back up to where it was before the TAs went in), SNR is 34 dB, RS uncorrected is 0, RS corrected is 0.

Any ideas? I know better than to call TWC.


----------



## DougJohnson

While the TA continues to work fine, I am starting to get occasional hangs of my S3. It will hang on going back to the now playing list. It appears to be at the user interface level, since recordings continue, the clock updates, and the light on the front flashes when I push buttons on the remote. 

It happened twice last night. Once I waited five minutes for it to clear, then rebooted. The second time I switched to watch a DVD and it was cleared by morning. I don't know it is related to the TA, but it is a new behavior since the TA started working.

-- Doug


----------



## kchute

sigs said:


> Here's a twist. I finally got my two Moto TAs working. Tech was clueless, but admitted as much and managed to get some answers from an assortment of folks over the phone. A hint for anybody whose tech tells you that your units are not sending an upstream signal: make sure that someone at the office has sent the units a "CCV" signal, whatever that is.
> 
> Anyway, the problem is that on one of my units, on at least one channel (741), I have frequent (once every few minutes) glitches, during which I lose audio for 1-2 seconds. Sometimes there is fleeting pixelation on the video, as well. Signal strength is 90 (I removed a splitter to get it back up to where it was before the TAs went in), SNR is 34 dB, RS uncorrected is 0, RS corrected is 0.
> 
> Any ideas? I know better than to call TWC.


Try putting an amplifier in the line. It resolved all of my problems with a Motorola TA. It also took care of glitches I had in a couple of channels before they switched my area to SDV. The TW tech installed one free of charge but I'm guessing you can also get them at Fry's etc.


----------



## sigs

kchute said:


> Try putting an amplifier in the line. It resolved all of my problems with a Motorola TA. It also took care of glitches I had in a couple of channels before they switched my area to SDV. The TW tech installed one free of charge but I'm guessing you can also get them at Fry's etc.


That's the first thing I thought of, but, with signal strength, SNR, and error numbers like what I posted, I figured it would be superfluous. Besides, I have other channels on which the numbers aren't as good, and they are showing no such glitches. I guess I could try it, and see if it works, but I also have some channels that are running at a signal strength of 95-96 (I already have one amplifier/splitter on the main line), and I'm a little concerned about jacking up the signal strength too much on those channels.


----------



## DougJohnson

sigs said:


> That's the first thing I thought of, but, with signal strength, SNR, and error numbers like what I posted, I figured it would be superfluous. Besides, I have other channels on which the numbers aren't as good, and they are showing no such glitches. I guess I could try it, and see if it works, but I also have some channels that are running at a signal strength of 95-96 (I already have one amplifier/splitter on the main line), and I'm a little concerned about jacking up the signal strength too much on those channels.


When I was wrestling with my tuning adapter, I called TiVo support. They suggested that the optimum signal strength was in the mid 80's. You might try taking the amplifier out and see if that helps. On the other hand, my Series 3 is running more-or-less happily with a strength between 95 to 100.
-- Doug


----------



## sigs

DougJohnson said:


> When I was wrestling with my tuning adapter, I called TiVo support. They suggested that the optimum signal strength was in the mid 80's. You might try taking the amplifier out and see if that helps. On the other hand, my Series 3 is running more-or-less happily with a strength between 95 to 100.
> -- Doug


I've heard those numbers, too, but my past experience has been quite different. Both my TIVOs seem to be much happier (SNR, # of errors, and lack of any intermittent pixelation issues) between 85-95, and I've been up to 100 and haven't seen any degradation, despite the warnings of overboost. Just to make sure, though, I have tried various combinations of additional splitters, A/B switches, even a surge suppressor, to modulate the signal strength incrementally from about 82 up to about 92. Didn't seem to make much difference, although I probably saw more frequent pixelation in the lower range. I guess I could simply have a bad TA. I don't suppose it would work to swap the TAs between the TIVOs, would it? Are the TAs paired specifically with the cablecards to which they are attached? I don't want to screw things up and wait another week for them to have to roll another truck.


----------



## DaveDFW

My turn finally came. After I came home from work, I verified that several HD channels were missing (I'm in 75082) and both my TAs were still blinking and showed no information in the diag menus.

I got on the TWC chat and asked for the reinit. The TAs rebooted almost immediately but continued to blink. Based on what I've read here, it seems like it takes extra time before the LED stops blinking, so I just waited.

Guess what? Both TAs are now solid and I'm able to tune the SDV channels! I'm totally shocked at the minimal inconvenience I had.

Thanks to everyone who had issues, worked through them with TWC, and then posted results here.


----------



## Zaph32

DaveDFW, how did you get your TAs? I've filled out their web form 100 times and nothing. I see that SDV has finally been implemented, too...so now I need them.


----------



## DaveDFW

Zaph32 said:


> DaveDFW, how did you get your TAs? I've filled out their web form 100 times and nothing. I see that SDV has finally been implemented, too...so now I need them.


I wouldn't count on the web form for anything. I just picked mine up at a service center.


----------



## Stewie

Our area went SDV yesterday morning too. We're in 75080, so I'm guessing Richardson/Plano was done all together? I followed DaveDFW's lead, and fired up a chat and simply asked for a TA reinit. The box rebooted, and about 10 minutes later the sync light was solid. Honestly I was surprised how painless the process was.* It seems with chat, there's less room for error w/the csr.

*I had to remove a splitter to get the channels to come in on the TiVo. The TA must reduce the gain on the signal enough to where I can no longer split it before it enters the TV & TiVo. I'll look into an amp next.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Stewie said:


> Honestly I was surprised how painless the process was.* It seems with chat, there's less room for error w/the csr.


Oh, I can attest that's not true.


----------



## Zaph32

Man I am so sick of TWC. They are as unhelpful as can be in regard to cablecards.

As soon as DirecTV has TiVo again, I am so gone.


----------



## Zaph32

My current status in Frisco TX:

Ordered TA's on their website, which never arrived.
Picked up two TA's today at their office.
Neither works, both blink yellow.
Support chat: hung up on me.
Cablecard hotline: tried to help, but could not. (Note that we are not supposed to be calling that number; it's for techs.)


----------



## DaveDFW

Zaph32 said:


> ...Support chat: hung up on me.
> Cablecard hotline: tried to help, but could not...


I got disconnected several times while using the chat, but they always came back if I waited. I would rather gouge out my eyes than call the local folks, they are usually useless.

It's true we're not supposed to call the NCCS number directly (although many do out of frustration), they're really there for cable card issues and not to authorize tuning adapters.


----------



## sigs

I must be doing something wrong, given what some of you guys have said about chat. I have gotten NOWHERE on several occasions with chat regarding the TAs. Twice they have basically told me up front that they can't do anything about TAs and I have to call the local service. Most recently (see below) they did reset the TAs, but when that didn't help, they were done and told me to call local service.

As for my latest problem, on Thursday I lost several channels (741, 756, and, intermittently, several others in the 700 range). After chat was no help, I called local service Friday a.m. and was told that "Well, they are having so much trouble with these Tuning Adapters, they are moving some of the satellites around to get better reception. In the process, they have lost several channels. Our notice shows that they are supposed to have all the channels back on midnight of 7/17."

Well, it's 10:25 pm on 7/17, and no luck. Any takers on whether it will actually get fixed in the next 95 minutes? Or even if this story has any truth to it?

I scheduled yet another truck roll for later in the week.


----------



## roddie

Just to add to the "me too" thread  :

I picked up two TAs today from the local depot after noticing some channels missing. I had previously filled out the web forms back in March and again in June after receiving the letter, but didn't get anything.

As everyone here has reported, the TAs just flashed yellow once they're hooked up. I took a chance and went to support chat to have them send the REINIT, and he managed to unpair my CableCARDs, so I'm not getting any channels except for the networks.

Next step is a truck roll on Tuesday; sigh.


----------



## pbakers

sigs said:


> As for my latest problem, on Thursday I lost several channels (741, 756, and, intermittently, several others in the 700 range). After chat was no help, I called local service Friday a.m. and was told that "Well, they are having so much trouble with these Tuning Adapters, they are moving some of the satellites around to get better reception. In the process, they have lost several channels. Our notice shows that they are supposed to have all the channels back on midnight of 7/17."
> 
> Well, it's 10:25 pm on 7/17, and no luck. Any takers on whether it will actually get fixed in the next 95 minutes? *Or even if this story has any truth to it?*


Hmmmm... Sounds like BS to me. Seems like this would be a system wide problem if it were true. I have not lost any channels this week (my TA is working) on either my Tivo or TWC DVR here in Rowlett. Maybe it could be more localized though.


----------



## pbakers

roddie said:


> Just to add to the "me too" thread  :
> 
> I picked up two TAs today from the local depot after noticing some channels missing. I had previously filled out the web forms back in March and again in June after receiving the letter, but didn't get anything.
> 
> As everyone here has reported, the TAs just flashed yellow once they're hooked up. I took a chance and went to support chat to have them send the REINIT, and he managed to unpair my CableCARDs, so I'm not getting any channels except for the networks.
> 
> Next step is a truck roll on Tuesday; sigh.


I feel your pain. If you call the NCCS number that has been posted (they don't like it when you call them though) and be real nice, explain your story and beg for assistance, they can fix the cablecard pairing issue on the Tivos. They did mine only after explaining this number was only for techs and he asked me if I got the number from this thread (so they know about us and are watching!). But he was nice and did it anyway. Tell them your wife will kill you if you miss recording her favorite show! 

Good luck and note that if you have a TWC DVR and they de-paired it as well, you are SOL and can only have it replaced with a new one.

You would think by now they would have this all figured out and the reps trained. They can do it right if they know what they are doing.


----------



## Joe Siegler

pbakers said:


> I feel your pain. If you call the NCCS number that has been posted (they don't like it when you call them though) and be real nice, explain your story and beg for assistance, they can fix the cablecard pairing issue on the Tivos. They did mine only after explaining this number was only for techs and he asked me if I got the number from this thread (so they know about us and are watching!). But he was nice and did it anyway. Tell them your wife will kill you if you miss recording her favorite show!


The national people were able to get someone locally to send the proper stuff to my TA, as well. But they (very nicely) told me they didn't have the capability to deal with TA reinits, as they were just about Cablecards. But they were able to find someone in my local office.

However, since I was one of the first, it's possible they helped me because they needed to fix "the system" - the guy did tell me "we wanted to find out what was going on ourselves".


----------



## DaveDFW

So why does asking for the reinit sometimes fix everything and sometimes destroy the cable card pairing?

It doesn't make sense that it's either a cure or total destruction. The folks on the chat must not be sending the same signal every time.


----------



## Joe Siegler

DaveDFW said:


> So why does asking for the reinit sometimes fix everything and sometimes destroy the cable card pairing?
> 
> It doesn't make sense that it's either a cure or total destruction. The folks on the chat must not be sending the same signal every time.


From what I can gather, the signal that was sent when I had it done was the WRONG SIGNAL, which blew out everything. It's key that the person sending the signal send the one for the TA, not the CableCard. At least that's what the national people told me.


----------



## roddie

pbakers said:


> I feel your pain. If you call the NCCS number that has been posted (they don't like it when you call them though) and be real nice, explain your story and beg for assistance, they can fix the cablecard pairing issue on the Tivos.


I did call that number last night and leave a message -- Hopefully they call me back before Tuesday, but I will try not to pester them since it is a tech-only number. Fortunately, the only two shows that won't record are VH-1 things I can catch on repeat, so my wife won't be too mad.

That said, it's never a good thing when you deal with tech support and they manage to make the problem worse.

As for what's causing this, I got some of the following info out of the chat:



> I have refreshed the signals of the tuning adapter from our
> end. This should ideally resolve the issue, if this does not resolve the
> issue, then I request you to reset your tuning adapter.





> We only have the hit button on the tool.





> You need to contact our local office at 972-742-5892 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************972-742-5892******end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************972-742-5892******end_of_the_skype_highlighting to pair
> the cable cards.
> The working hours are from Monday - Saturday 8:00 am to 10:00 pm.


So, either the CableCARD doesn't like the "hit" more than once, or the second "hit" is a different kind of reset? Goofy.


----------



## Grumock

roddie said:


> I did call that number last night and leave a message -- Hopefully they call me back before Tuesday, but I will try not to pester them since it is a tech-only number. Fortunately, the only two shows that won't record are VH-1 things I can catch on repeat, so my wife won't be too mad.
> 
> That said, it's never a good thing when you deal with tech support and they manage to make the problem worse.
> 
> As for what's causing this, I got some of the following info out of the chat:
> 
> So, either the CableCARD doesn't like the "hit" more than once, or the second "hit" is a different kind of reset? Goofy.


I'm wondering if they have your tuning adapters assigned correctly on the account even. I have seen in the past where when I call in, they don't even have my crap assigned correctly. Like the TA is put into a "Placeholder" instead of actually assigned. I'm sure that one of the local knuckleheads should be able to fix that for you if you're able to point it out.


----------



## roddie

Grumock said:


> I'm wondering if they have your tuning adapters assigned correctly on the account even.


Considering they're both still flashing yellow 12 hours later, that's certainly a possibility, although the staff in the depot supposedly added it (she had to call someone to do it.)

Of course, my main concern is that my channels are still out.  Hopefully someone calls me back tomorrow.


----------



## Joe Siegler

roddie said:


> Considering they're both still flashing yellow 12 hours later, that's certainly a possibility, although the staff in the depot supposedly added it (she had to call someone to do it.)
> 
> Of course, my main concern is that my channels are still out.  Hopefully someone calls me back tomorrow.


Don't wait on them. Keep on them.


----------



## Grumock

roddie said:


> Considering they're both still flashing yellow 12 hours later, that's certainly a possibility, although the staff in the depot supposedly added it (she had to call someone to do it.)
> 
> Of course, my main concern is that my channels are still out.  Hopefully someone calls me back tomorrow.


Willing to bet is assigned to something like "placeholder" then instead of what it should be. Sounds to similar to me.


----------



## pbakers

DaveDFW said:


> So why does asking for the reinit sometimes fix everything and sometimes destroy the cable card pairing?
> 
> It doesn't make sense that it's either a cure or total destruction. The folks on the chat must not be sending the same signal every time.


The NCCS tech told me that there were different kinds or levels of Reinit signals they can send. So they can send the wrong kind if they do not know what they are doing. Apparently there are some really bad ones that not only took out my Tivo cablecard but my TWC DVR as well. Someone should put a piece of tape over that button with the label "DO NOT PRESS" on it.  (Figuratively of course since it's all software probably).

Ahhhh, sittin out by the pool, brisket and ham on the BBQ smoker, Road Runner/wireless/laptop zipping along at 10 Mbps and Tivo/TA working. Doesn't get much better than this! (Knock on wood) Sorry, I could resist. 

Good luck to all, hope you get yours working soon.


----------



## Zaph32

Success!!!!

I don't know how this happened - I was chatting with the @TWCableHelp folks on Twitter about the problem, and he mentioned poor signal strength. We checked a couple of things and ended the conversation with him promising to escalate to the appropriate group.

I went to the back bedroom and was stunned to see a solid yellow light...and SDV channels working!

I went back to the living room - still flashing - but I discovered that I had a Slingbox inline with the cable attenuating the signal. I removed it, the living room TA came online and it too began to work.

Again, I have no clue if my new friend on Twitter did something to fix me or not...but I have two working TAs now in Frisco TX and I am gruntled!

Good luck to everyone. CableCards are a pain.


----------



## rcbrockly

I&#8217;m in Frisco and got my SDV last week. I&#8217;ve been monitoring this discussion so I was expecting the worst once I saw the missing channels and knew I was on SDV.

I went to the Plano office during lunch to pick up the tuning adapter. They knew exactly what I needed. They asked how many cable cards I had and gave me one TA for my one M card. They scanned it into the system to link it to my account and I was out in a few minutes. Back at home I knew it would not work right away and sure enough the yellow blinking light was in full force. I tried all this threads suggestions of unplugging and resetting but still no solid yellow light. I waited 24 hours just to be sure and still not solid yellow light.

I finally called the normal TWC help line and talked to a CSR who was obviously in India. I told her I have a Tivo, had just picked up my tuning adapter, was missing channels and the light was blinking yellow. She immediately knew what I was talking about and how to fix the problem. She started by sending a signal to the TA. That didn&#8217;t work so she had me unplug Tivo and the TA and let her know when they were both up again. Once they were both restarted she sent another signal to the TA and had us wait a few minutes to see if it would get the channels going. After a few minutes the TA was still not working so she scheduled a truck roll for the next day, which I was fully expecting. However, what I was not expecting happened next. About five minutes after the call ended I got a solid yellow light and all my channels started working! I tested everything and left the truck roll scheduled just in case. I went ahead and canceled it the next day when everything was still working. It&#8217;s been nearly a week now and everything is working like a charm.

So I guess some CSRs are properly trained or I just got lucky. In either case there is hope! 

Thanks to all who paved the way for my fairly easy transition into SDV.


----------



## DaveDFW

rcbrockly said:


> ...About five minutes after the call ended I got a solid yellow light and all my channels started working!...


I don't know what's happening in the background but that seems to be the standard procedure--the correct signal is sent but a bit of time passes before the TAs actually start to work.

It would be nice to know what's really going on. And like someone else mentioned in this thread, the lack of immediate results encourages the TWC person you're working with to try additional things which are likely to cause harm.


----------



## Stewie

FWIW before the tech sent a reinit signal to my TA, he asked for the serial number of the unit. Don't know if that was to confirm what was already on my account, or if it was to figure out where to send the signal. For others who have gotten the wrong signal, were you asked for the s/n of the TA?


----------



## bshiplet

Hey guys, just wanted to add my experience.

I picked up a TA back in June and the flashing lights had been with me since day 1. TWCableHelp on Twitter tried to send a hit back then but it didn't help. I set the issue aside until today since SDV wasn't live here (75024).

Tonight I came home and several of the SDV channels weren't working, so I fired off a direct message to them, requesting they verify my TA was linked to my account followed by sending REINIT. They did that and about ten minutes later the yellow light was steady. 

Even though the yellow light had stopped blinking, I still wasn't tuning some of the SDV channels, so I rebooted the TiVo while TWCableHelp investigated signal strength from their end (not my issue, turned out). After the reboot, it sat on the TiVo "Acquiring Channel Information" screen for five or ten minutes and then started working normally. 

Now I'm only missing 756 (Discovery HD) and 764 (Biography HD), but I don't think Bio HD is part of the package I on my account. So they're investigating why 756 is missing, but everything else seems golden.


----------



## roddie

Well, the truck roll came today and everything is working now. Sadly, what should have been a 15 minute (if that) service call, ended up taking almost two hours.

The CableCARD re-pairing was an easy one, and he had those redone in minutes. The TAs, however took him about six different phone calls before they finally got them going. I felt bad for the guy, as he was getting pretty frustrated with the folks on the other ends of the line who kept assuring him that the TAs were activated when they obviously were not.

Some interesting things I gleaned:

- SDV was "turned on" in this area on Thursday the 15th.. Almost nobody was ready or had their TAs.
- After it was turned on, TWC learned that Tuning Adapters running platform version "01.27 Nov 3 2008 17:00:02" were incompatible with the system
- The upgrade to a newer platform version (01.35 Nov 12 2009 15:19:41) is a different kind of "hit" that needs to be sent out
- My TAs were on my account, but they weren't activated. This seems to have taken the most time and caused the most frustration for the tech
- Since these things are new, they're still training everyone on the remote side (with mixed results, obviously  )

I told him that the online support killed my CableCARDs, and he just shook his head.


----------



## DaveDFW

roddie said:


> ...After it was turned on, TWC learned that Tuning Adapters running platform version "01.27 Nov 3 2008 17:00:02" were incompatible with the system...


I noticed the firmware on my TAs showed different versions and dates after the LEDs stopped blinking. I wonder if the old version actually prevents the link?


----------



## roddie

DaveDFW said:


> I noticed the firmware on my TAs showed different versions and dates after the LEDs stopped blinking. I wonder if the old version actually prevents the link?


That's my understanding based on what the tech was saying -- 01.27 does not work with this system and will result in the flashing yellow light. Unfortunately, TWC didn't know this when they sent out the majority of the TAs with this version on them, and a different command is required to trigger the upgrade.

Also interesting is that the tech was able to send REINIT from his cell phone.


----------



## sigs

bshiplet said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to add my experience.
> 
> I picked up a TA back in June and the flashing lights had been with me since day 1. TWCableHelp on Twitter tried to send a hit back then but it didn't help. I set the issue aside until today since SDV wasn't live here (75024).
> 
> Tonight I came home and several of the SDV channels weren't working, so I fired off a direct message to them, requesting they verify my TA was linked to my account followed by sending REINIT. They did that and about ten minutes later the yellow light was steady.
> 
> Even though the yellow light had stopped blinking, I still wasn't tuning some of the SDV channels, so I rebooted the TiVo while TWCableHelp investigated signal strength from their end (not my issue, turned out). After the reboot, it sat on the TiVo "Acquiring Channel Information" screen for five or ten minutes and then started working normally.
> 
> Now I'm only missing 756 (Discovery HD) and 764 (Biography HD), but I don't think Bio HD is part of the package I on my account. So they're investigating why 756 is missing, but everything else seems golden.


See my last post on the previous page. I initially (after a very frustrating truck roll) had all channels working. Then, last Thursday afternoon, I lost 741 and 756. I called in and got the info I posted above, about them moving satellites around. On Monday, I got 741 back, but not 756. I called back on Tuesday, and they could not explain why that would be. They tried reiniting the TAs, with no result. Already had truck roll scheduled for Friday, but wasn't optimistic. Yesterday, 756 showed up and everything seems to be working - for now. So maybe you'll get 756 soon. 764 is part of the extra-charge HD package.


----------



## littlemoe

sigs said:


> See my last post on the previous page. I initially (after a very frustrating truck roll) had all channels working. Then, last Thursday afternoon, I lost 741 and 756. I called in and got the info I posted above, about them moving satellites around. On Monday, I got 741 back, but not 756. I called back on Tuesday, and they could not explain why that would be. They tried reiniting the TAs, with no result. Already had truck roll scheduled for Friday, but wasn't optimistic. Yesterday, 756 showed up and everything seems to be working - for now. So maybe you'll get 756 soon. 764 is part of the extra-charge HD package.


i am also in the 75024 area, and FX HD 768 is out for couple days now, I can receive other channels no problem but not 768


----------



## kevin120

sigs said:


> See my last post on the previous page. I initially (after a very frustrating truck roll) had all channels working. Then, last Thursday afternoon, I lost 741 and 756. I called in and got the info I posted above, about them moving satellites around. On Monday, I got 741 back, but not 756. I called back on Tuesday, and they could not explain why that would be. They tried reiniting the TAs, with no result. Already had truck roll scheduled for Friday, but wasn't optimistic. Yesterday, 756 showed up and everything seems to be working - for now. So maybe you'll get 756 soon. 764 is part of the extra-charge HD package.


sigs 764 is part of the digital plus tier not the HD tier. the HD tier consists of MGM HD, MAV TV HD, UHD, and SMITHSONIAN HD


----------



## sigs

kevin120 said:


> sigs 764 is part of the digital plus tier not the HD tier. the HD tier consists of MGM HD, MAV TV HD, UHD, and SMITHSONIAN HD


Sorry, my bad. I just remember dumping it a while back when I "streamlined" my service, and misremembered which package it was in.

Is very interesting to see all the different channels we seem to be inexplicably missing and then, at least in my case, inexplicably getting back. Anybody have an explanation?


----------



## Arcady

As of 7/14, my original Series 3 stopped recording suggestions. The two THD's seem to be fine. Is anyone else in DFW with TA's seeing this?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Arcady said:


> As of 7/14, my original Series 3 stopped recording suggestions. The two THD's seem to be fine. Is anyone else in DFW with TA's seeing this?


Im not in DFW... but many folks around the country have reported the same issue. My S3 and THD stopped recording suggestions shortly after the TA was attached (My Premiere is recording suggestions just fine). If you go into Find Programs/ TiVo Suggestions you will probably find the suggestion list empty or simple a couple paragraphs describing suggestions. If you unplug the TA USB overnight, the list will probably repopulate and suggestions will start recording and continue for about a week and then stop again. Hopefully TiVo will address the problem in the next SW release.... please please...


----------



## DaveDFW

Arcady said:


> As of 7/14, my original Series 3 stopped recording suggestions. The two THD's seem to be fine. Is anyone else in DFW with TA's seeing this?


Me too. I was initially excited that the TAs were active and I was still getting suggestions, but I didn't realize I was getting only the suggestions that were already on the list before the TA worked.

As soon as all the suggestions had been recorded, the list became empty.

One of my S3's has already received 11h, so it looks like the issue is not fixed with this update.


----------



## rogmatic

I have had the tuning adapter now for about 3 weeks, and 3 or 4 times I have had problems where SDV channels do not come through. These issues can be resolved by rebooting or just waiting for it to correct itself. I have been waiting to buy a premiere until I am confident that the tuning adapter works, but the issues I have had are making me wait longer.


----------



## Joe Siegler

rogmatic said:


> I have had the tuning adapter now for about 3 weeks, and 3 or 4 times I have had problems where SDV channels do not come through. These issues can be resolved by rebooting or just waiting for it to correct itself. I have been waiting to buy a premiere until I am confident that the tuning adapter works, but the issues I have had are making me wait longer.


I'm kind of disappointed that the S4 did not come with a TA built in (not to mention wifi).


----------



## Grumock

Joe Siegler said:


> I'm kind of disappointed that the S4 did not come with a TA built in (not to mention wifi).


could not agree more with you.


----------



## Beernutts

Joe Siegler said:


> I'm kind of disappointed that the S4 did not come with a TA built in (not to mention wifi).


It's impossible for TiVo to have a TA built into them as the TA is cable provider specific, just like a cablecard (you have to get a specific cable card for the different providers).


----------



## 2dotslow

I just went through the process. Picked up my TA in Grapevine last week. Hooked it up 2 days ago. Blinking yellow light. Went on line today to customer support. It took about 20 minutes total. After they did their thing, reseting tivo and TA, all channels went away. As the support guy was scheduling a truck to roll for tomorrow, I started flipping channels and noticed that everything was working. I havent looked at all the hd channels, but all looked like they were working. Will cancel truck tonight when I figure out if everything is working.

All in all, easy for me.

:dots


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Coming up on 2 hours into the 3 hour window when TWC guy is supposed to be here "installing" by cable card(s) for my 2nd Tivo HD and no sign of them yet. Anyone want to take bets on:
a.) how close to the 5pm end of the window he'll get here is or
b.) how long it will take him to get the card and tuning adapter working?


----------



## Grumock

eric_n_dfw said:


> Coming up on 2 hours into the 3 hour window when TWC guy is supposed to be here "installing" by cable card(s) for my 2nd Tivo HD and no sign of them yet. Anyone want to take bets on:
> a.) how close to the 5pm end of the window he'll get here is or
> b.) how long it will take him to get the card and tuning adapter working?


LOL well at least your having a positive attitude about it.


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Installer just called, truck got a flat tire. Say's it will be closer to 5:00pm or "a little after".

Tell me why, again, they can't just mail me the card and let me activate it via a web site or automated phone number or something instead of paying to send a guy out here?


----------



## Grumock

eric_n_dfw said:


> Tell me why, again, they can't just mail me the card and let me activate it via a web site or automated phone number or something instead of paying to send a guy out here?


So they can get some $ from you. LOL


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Grumock said:


> So they can get some $ from you. LOL


LOL.

The icing on the cake...

...it's my birthday today!


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Okay, so the installer arrived around 5:30, apparently a subcontractor or something because he was in his own truck with a magnetic TWC sign on the door. ( usually it's been a TWC van)

He first hooked up the coax incorrectly to the tuning adapter, but I pointed it out and he corrected it. 

He then inerted the M-Card and the TiVo recognized it. He then went back to his truck for about 20 minutes or so call TWC to activate it. 

I'm the mean time I was refreshing the cablecard status screen an saw it down load 900+ segments (or blocks or something) of something, twice. 

Then he came back in and said that it should finish syncing in 5 minutes or so and I would then have all of my channels. He then left around 6:10pm or so. 

It is now 8:15pm and I came back upstairs to check and I still have zero digital channels, the cablecard pairing screen still shows, "In order to start cable service for this device, please contact your cable provider", and the tuning adapter is still blinking yellow.

I guess I'll be chatting with TWC for the rest of the evening.


----------



## roddie

> Then he came back in and said that it should finish syncing in 5 minutes or so and I would then have all of my channels. He then left around 6:10pm or so.


Wow.. that is unacceptable. Not only should he have waited for your CableCARDs to finish pairing (which they obviously didn't do right), but he should have stayed to actually setup the TA.

I'm pretty patient when it comes to their staff not knowing or still learning the new technologies, but that is just pure laziness.


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Good lord, the online chat support finally got the tuning adapter to go solid yellow after about 15 minutes, but apparently the CableCard pairing didn't get done right and they have to come back out. The soonest is Thursday 11am - 2pm (it's Tuesday when I wrote this)


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Twitter @TWCableHelp got me fixed up without the truck roll. They said the CableCard guys didn't do anything though, just a REALLY slow pairing or something. 

I think all of my support requests will be via them now.


----------



## Grumock

eric_n_dfw said:


> Twitter @TWCableHelp got me fixed up without the truck roll. They said the CableCard guys didn't do anything though, just a REALLY slow pairing or something.
> 
> I think all of my support requests will be via them now.


LMAO I'm Sure they did "nothing"


----------



## vman41

Had a cablecard/TA install on Monday. In didn't go smoothly, but things were working within 2 hours.

Two guys from TWC came, and they were immediately confused by my TV. It's a 6 year-old Aquos that has the tuner/inputs in a separate VCR-sized box (called the AVC) with an umbilical that connects it to the flat panel. I had the TiVO setup on a side table for easy access to the rear. They unhooked the existing cable from the wall and ran new RG6 from the wall to the TA and a short jumper from the TA output to the TiVo. 

They brought a Mcard and a backup, but it wasn't 'coded for TiVos', so when they put it in the TiVo it had to update its firmware (504 blocks). The update slowed them down, but at least it meant I had the latest version. The Cisco Tuning Adapter plugged in without complaint and they gathered the numbers, which they emailed to the operations center. They got an email back saying the setup was done, but we got an unauthorized message trying to tune any cable channels. They made a phone call and rechecked the numbers, no change. They put back the old cable and attached the split formerly going to the TiVo to the TA, no change. They disconnected the side of the split going to the AVC, no change.

They finally called another support guy, perhaps the national support office, and he had them go through a lot of diagnostic screens. I'm not sure if they found a misconfiguration or not, but they sent another authorization to the CC and finally it took. I think they just didn't wait long enough for the first authorization to get sent down the wire.


----------



## kevin120

vman41 said:


> Had a cablecard/TA install on Monday. In didn't go smoothly, but things were working within 2 hours.
> 
> Two guys from TWC came, and they were immediately confused by my TV. It's a 6 year-old Aquos that has the tuner/inputs in a separate VCR-sized box (called the AVC) with an umbilical that connects it to the flat panel. I had the TiVO setup on a side table for easy access to the rear. They unhooked the existing cable from the wall and ran new RG6 from the wall to the TA and a short jumper from the TA output to the TiVo.
> 
> They brought a Mcard and a backup, but it wasn't 'coded for TiVos', so when they put it in the TiVo it had to update its firmware (504 blocks). The update slowed them down, but at least it meant I had the latest version. The Cisco Tuning Adapter plugged in without complaint and they gathered the numbers, which they emailed to the operations center. They got an email back saying the setup was done, but we got an unauthorized message trying to tune any cable channels. They made a phone call and rechecked the numbers, no change. They put back the old cable and attached the split formerly going to the TiVo to the TA, no change. They disconnected the side of the split going to the AVC, no change.
> 
> They finally called another support guy, perhaps the national support office, and he had them go through a lot of diagnostic screens. I'm not sure if they found a misconfiguration or not, but they sent another authorization to the CC and finally it took. I think they just didn't wait long enough for the first authorization to get sent down the wire.


they are using motorola tuning adapters not cisco ones since we are on the motorola platform


----------



## Zaph32

@TWCableHelp is awesome. They are the best source for actual clueful help with CableCards, I've found.


----------



## Arcady

I just got a notice that some of the new HD channels are active:

&#8226; HLN HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 739
&#8226; Comedy Central HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 746
&#8226; MTV HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 747
&#8226; Palladia to Expanded Basic HD Channel 748
&#8226; BET HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 749
&#8226; Spike HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 767
&#8226; AMC HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 773
&#8226; FOX Soccer Channel HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 791
&#8226; Encore HD to Digital Plus HD Channel 796
&#8226; The Movie Channel HD to Premium HD Channel 848

They seem to be functioning now, but there is no guide data yet.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Arcady said:


> I just got a notice that some of the new HD channels are active:
> 
> • HLN HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 739
> • Comedy Central HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 746
> • MTV HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 747
> • Palladia to Expanded Basic HD Channel 748
> • BET HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 749
> • Spike HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 767
> • AMC HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 773
> • FOX Soccer Channel HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 791
> • Encore HD to Digital Plus HD Channel 796
> • The Movie Channel HD to Premium HD Channel 848
> 
> They seem to be functioning now, but there is no guide data yet.


Where did this notice appear? A msg on the TiVo itself? Really weird that it'd be there wo guide data. TiVo doesn't do it that way with new channel adds. You don't get notified until the guide info is in there.


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> Where did this notice appear? A msg on the TiVo itself? Really weird that it'd be there wo guide data. TiVo doesn't do it that way with new channel adds. You don't get notified until the guide info is in there.


Just got a message on my Tivo about adding the new channels, and now the Guide for them is also filled in. The crowd goes wild!!!! yea


----------



## Joe Siegler

pbakers said:


> Just got a message on my Tivo about adding the new channels, and now the Guide for them is also filled in. The crowd goes wild!!!! yea


Time to force a call. 

Edit: I went to TiVo central from watching MLB network coverage of the trade deadline, and I got the same message. w00t!


----------



## TXTIGHTEND

So, the TA was hooked up 2 weeks ago and blinked on and on. I called TWC and she said my area was to go "active" on July 30. Light still blinked. Called TWC on the 30th. She sent a hit. Nothing happened. After reseting and replugging everything in with no luck, I plugged the TA into the other USB port and rebooted my TS3 and the TA. Now, solid amber light. Yay, right? No, I lost all channels except for a few basic ones. TWC scheduled a truck roll. I can plainly se the TA info on my Tivo screen, but picture frezzes after 1 sec on most channels and totally black on others. Called Tivo for support. She had me test channel signal strength. It was at 100. She said, too high. I needed to go to radio shack and get an atenuator. They didnt have one. So, now, I have no TV until the truck roll on Tuesday except a few local channels. I've noticed the TA has started causing my Tivo to do strange things as well... Anyway. I guess I'll see what the tech says....


----------



## Grumock

TXTIGHTEND said:


> So, the TA was hooked up 2 weeks ago and blinked on and on. I called TWC and she said my area was to go "active" on July 30. Light still blinked. Called TWC on the 30th. She sent a hit. Nothing happened. After reseting and replugging everything in with no luck, I plugged the TA into the other USB port and rebooted my TS3 and the TA. Now, solid amber light. Yay, right? No, I lost all channels except for a few basic ones. TWC scheduled a truck roll. I can plainly se the TA info on my Tivo screen, but picture frezzes after 1 sec on most channels and totally black on others. Called Tivo for support. She had me test channel signal strength. It was at 100. She said, too high. I needed to go to radio shack and get an atenuator. They didnt have one. So, now, I have no TV until the truck roll on Tuesday except a few local channels. I've noticed the TA has started causing my Tivo to do strange things as well... Anyway. I guess I'll see what the tech says....


why not just bypass the TA on the RF & see what you get for channels then?


----------



## Joe Siegler

TWC is giving me the epic runaround regarding the $2.50 a month "Defeatured Equipment" charge that appears on my bill regarding my Tuning Adapter.

Three months ago they said they'd look into it. I now have in the past a $2.25 partial month charge, and two other full month charges for $2.50. 

In speaking to a customer service person today (who had numerous holds for me to talk to a supervisor), they first told me..

1) That this was a charge for a remote control I had with the tuning adapter. BS. There is no remote with this.

2) That it was set up incorrectly on my bill, that they needed to adjust my account to remove the old $2.50 a month charge, and re-add the tuning adapter, that my TA is tied to the $2.50 a month. I wasn't thrilled with this, as it would mean de-linking the TA from my account, and we know what kind of a nightmare it is getting them hooked up again.

3) After more conversations with the supervisor, they came back and told me that this was an additional charge for "foreign equipment" on the account. Had I had a cable card device that was of their giving, I would be getting it for free, but since I have "foreign equipment", they're charging me $2.50 a month for the TA.

I called BS on that, too, and told them I could produce a letter from TWC telling me that I'd be getting the TA from them at no charge. This was the infamous letter sent back out on March 1st - folks in this thread should sure remember that one. Anyway, I faxed it over to them this afternoon, with the relevant bits highlighted.

I proposed some compromise if it couldn't be easily removed, like free Starz or something along those lines. No response.

So basically, I'm waiting to see what they say now that they have my fax of their own letter. What I did see on the letter, is the line about "which we will provide at no charge" has an asterisk after it. That asterisk goes to a line which says "Terms and conditions subject to change", which could be the out they could use to keep charging me the $2.50. If they go that route, I'm out the door to DirecTV as soon as they have their new HD TiVo going again.

Am I the only one with this problem? I know I'm not the only TWC DFW TiVo user with a TA - so what are the rest of you seeing on your bills for the last 2-3 months or so?


----------



## roddie

Joe Siegler said:


> Am I the only one with this problem? I know I'm not the only TWC DFW TiVo user with a TA - so what are the rest of you seeing on your bills for the last 2-3 months or so?


I haven't gotten a bill since I picked up my TAs, but I'll let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## Grumock

Joe Siegler said:


> Am I the only one with this problem? I know I'm not the only TWC DFW TiVo user with a TA - so what are the rest of you seeing on your bills for the last 2-3 months or so?


I'm not in your area, but i know that when they first introduced the TAs it, was going to be provided for Free for the time being. They are still not charging me but I am in the Carolina area.


----------



## jsmeeker

Some old familair faces in this thread. Last week, I got my new Premiere hooked with a cable card and a tuning adapter. So far, so good. (knock on wood)



> I just got a notice that some of the new HD channels are active:
> 
>  HLN HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 739
>  Comedy Central HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 746
>  MTV HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 747
>  Palladia to Expanded Basic HD Channel 748
>  BET HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 749
>  Spike HD to Expanded Basic HD Channel 767
>  AMC HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 773
>  FOX Soccer Channel HD to Digital Basic HD Channel 791
>  Encore HD to Digital Plus HD Channel 796
>  The Movie Channel HD to Premium HD Channel 848


These popped up for me Sunday evening. I got a message in my "inbasket" on my TiVo telling me my line up had changed. They all work (well, except Encore HD and TMC Encore, but that's because I only have the basic digital tier). It looked like I had guide data for them all, too.


----------



## DaveDFW

Joe Siegler said:


> TWC is giving me the epic runaround regarding the $2.50 a month "Defeatured Equipment" charge that appears on my bill regarding my Tuning Adapter...


It took three calls to get my bill correct too.

Defeatured equipment on bill ->
Call ->
It's free for a year! You're credited! Click. ->
Call again ->
You need to return your cablecards to get the TAs free! Click. ->
Call again ->
Finally removed with credits for past charges.

As soon as you realize you're speaking with an idiot, hang up and call again.


----------



## bshiplet

Joe Siegler said:


> TWC is giving me the epic runaround regarding the $2.50 a month "Defeatured Equipment" charge that appears on my bill regarding my Tuning Adapter.


I've had the TA on my account since June and the only equipment on my July 28th bill is $2.99 for my CableCard. I've never seen the TA appear on my bill in any form whatsoever.

In the past when I've gotten the runaround, I've gone to the TWC Dallas website and sent an email to the President of TWC North Texas. It's not something I do for simple frustrations, but as a last resort if I can't get resolution through the normal channels, I'm not afraid to escalate it to a higher authority.

Both times I've resorted to that were after my service was interrupted while a tech was out for a neighbor's install/disconnect and the phone support guys refused to roll a truck for a week or more. (Doubly crazy since a TWC truck is parked in the complex nightly - a tech lives here!)


----------



## pbakers

Joe Siegler said:


> Am I the only one with this problem? I know I'm not the only TWC DFW TiVo user with a TA - so what are the rest of you seeing on your bills for the last 2-3 months or so?


Joe - I think I picked up my TA about the same time as you and I have not seen any charges like that in the last few months. I only have $2.99 for cable card, $6.99 for TWC DVR and $86.99 for surf & view package. That's all. Sorry you seem to have gotten the short end of the stick on this one. Hope you get it fixed.

One time they charged me twice for a single truck roll and it took me about 4 months to get that one cleared up. I think they hope you will just get tired messing with them and give up on it. Just stick with it until it is taken care of.

Good luck.


----------



## kingkong316

Since those new channels rolled out is anyone having trouble with other channels not coming through or being pixelated?


----------



## pbakers

kingkong316 said:


> Since those new channels rolled out is anyone having trouble with other channels not coming through or being pixelated?


I am seeing very occasional pixelation on the HD channels that I wasn't getting before, occasional meaning maybe I see it once or twice a day when I am watching TV. It's not enough to annoy me yet though. But I am not having any problems with whole channels being completely out.


----------



## DougJohnson

kingkong316 said:


> Since those new channels rolled out is anyone having trouble with other channels not coming through or being pixelated?


Once TW got the TA working, it has just worked. No problems. Now I've done it. I'm doomed to three weeks of holding on customer service and truck rolls.
-- Doug


----------



## kingkong316

pbakers said:


> I am seeing very occasional pixelation on the HD channels that I wasn't getting before, occasional meaning maybe I see it once or twice a day when I am watching TV. It's not enough to annoy me yet though. But I am not having any problems with whole channels being completely out.


USA will entirely go black for me (As it is now) on my S4 but on my S3 in the other room it is just pixelated. Is that just a different in the Tivos or could the signal be degrading down the line with the new TAs?


----------



## Joe Siegler

DougJohnson said:


> Once TW got the TA working, it has just worked. No problems. Now I've done it. I'm doomed to three weeks of holding on customer service and truck rolls.
> -- Doug


Use their email support guys. They're pretty good at getting things done. They're also on Twitter.

[email protected] is the email.


----------



## kingkong316

Joe Siegler said:


> Use their email support guys. They're pretty good at getting things done. They're also on Twitter.
> 
> [email protected] is the email.


Joe you are the love of my life. On a sunday within 5 minutes I got a reply. He worked on it on his end to no luck but said he would escalate to the team here and follow up. And what do you know he did.

"We've heard back from the local office, and they've advised that there is an issue in the system affecting HD channels. "

After calling and doing the online chat all I got was we will send a check. Let me say thank god for e-mail and thank god for twitter.


----------



## Arcady

Here's the new list of channels coming in the next wave, probably sometime within a month:

ActionMax HD to Premium HD Channel 826*
Big Ten HD on HD/Sports Tier HD Channel and Sports Tier HD Channel 794*
Cartoon Network HD to Standard Cable HD Channel 736*
CMT HD on Standard HD Channel 735*
DIY HD on Digital Plus Cable HD Channel 734*
FOX Business HD on Digital Cable HD Channel 742*
FOX Soccer Plus SD to Digital Sports Tier Channel 199
FOX Soccer Plus HD to Digital Sports Tier Channel 792*
G4 HD to Digital Cable HD Channel 773*
Game HD to PPV HD Channel 944*
GOL TV HD to Mas Canales HD Channel 793*
Hallmark Channel HD to Digital Cable HD Channel 777*
HBO 2 to Premium HD Channel 816*
HBO Comedy HD to Premium HD Channel 817*
HBO Family HD to Premium HD Channel 819*
HBO Latino HD to Premium HD Channel 818*
HBO Signature HD to Premium HD Channel 820*
HBO Zone HD to Premium HD Channel 821*
History International HD to Digital Plus Cable HD Channel 732*
HSN HD on Standard Cable HD Channel 730*
Investigation Discovery HD to Digital Cable Channel 749* 
MLB Network HD to Digital Cable HD Channel 781*
MSNBC HD to Standard Cable HD Channel 766*
Nat Geo wild HD to Digital Cable HD Channel 772*
NBA TV HD on Digital Cable HD Channel 782*
Nick HD to Standard Cable HD Channel 737*
Showtime 2 HD to Premium HD Channel 831*
Showtime Showcase to Premium HD Channel 832*
Starz Edge HD on Premium HD Channel 839*
Starz Kids & Family HD on Premium HD Channel 840*
TCM HD to Standard Cable HD Channel 779*
TEAM HD to PPV HD Channel 957*
Tennis Channel to HD/Sports Tier HD Channel and Sports Tier HD Channel 795*
The Cooking Channel HD to Digital Plus HD Channel 733*
The Outdoor Channel HD to HD/Sports Tier HD Channel and Sports Tier HD Channel 791*
TruTV HD to Standard Cable HD Channel 743*
VH1 HD to Standard HD Channel 750*
WE HD to Digital Cable HD Channel 731*

* HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service.


----------



## Arcady

Some of the channels I listed above are now working for me in North Dallas, but without guide data at this time:

Cartoon Network HD - Standard Cable HD Channel 736
Hallmark Channel HD - Digital Cable HD Channel 777
HBO 2 - Premium HD Channel 816
HBO Signature HD - Premium HD Channel 820
MLB Network HD - Digital Cable HD Channel 781
MSNBC HD - Standard Cable HD Channel 766
TCM HD - Standard Cable HD Channel 779

Hopefully guide data (and additional channels from the list above) start working soon. I don't have digital plus or any premiums except HBO, so some of those might work now too.


----------



## smoberly

Arcady said:


> Some of the channels I listed above are now working for me in North Dallas, but without guide data at this time:
> 
> Cartoon Network HD - Standard Cable HD Channel 736
> Hallmark Channel HD - Digital Cable HD Channel 777
> HBO 2 - Premium HD Channel 816
> HBO Signature HD - Premium HD Channel 820
> MLB Network HD - Digital Cable HD Channel 781
> MSNBC HD - Standard Cable HD Channel 766
> TCM HD - Standard Cable HD Channel 779
> 
> Hopefully guide data (and additional channels from the list above) start working soon. I don't have digital plus or any premiums except HBO, so some of those might work now too.


I just called Tivo to get the guide data for these added...look for it soon.


----------



## Joe Siegler

smoberly said:


> I just called Tivo to get the guide data for these added...look for it soon.


I filed a missing channel report online about 34hrs before you posted that about the same channels.


----------



## roddie

My wife reports that HGTV-HD hasn't been working on either of our TiVo units for the last couple of days in Frisco. Is anyone else having a problem in the area? I'm out of town, and she's not upset enough to call TWC on her own.


----------



## rcbrockly

roddie said:


> My wife reports that HGTV-HD hasn't been working on either of our TiVo units for the last couple of days in Frisco. Is anyone else having a problem in the area? I'm out of town, and she's not upset enough to call TWC on her own.


I'm also in Frisco but my HGTV-HD is working fine.


----------



## roddie

rcbrockly said:


> I'm also in Frisco but my HGTV-HD is working fine.


It seems to be sporadic, and isn't just HGTV-HD -- After further testing, I found that pressing "Select" again will bring the channel up. TA issue, I guess.


----------



## Arcady

smoberly said:


> I just called Tivo to get the guide data for these added...look for it soon.


It showed up here yesterday. :up:


----------



## jsmeeker

TWC added a few more channels to the lineup the other day

736 Cartoon Network HD
766 MSNBC HD
777 Hallmark HD
779 Turner Classic Movies HD
781 MLB Network HD
792 Fox Soccer Plus HS
816 HBO2 HD
820 HBO SGHD (dunno what this is. I don't subscribe to premium channels)
840 STZKHD (not sure what this is either)


----------



## kevin120

jsmeeker said:


> TWC added a few more channels to the lineup the other day
> 
> 736 Cartoon Network HD
> 766 MSNBC HD
> 777 Hallmark HD
> 779 Turner Classic Movies HD
> 781 MLB Network HD
> 792 Fox Soccer Plus HD
> 816 HBO2 HD
> 820 HBO SGHD (dunno what this is. I don't subscribe to premium channels)
> 840 STZKHD (not sure what this is either)


they also added GAME HD on 944 and TW3D on 997 to give us 78 HDTV channels


----------



## kingkong316

roddie said:


> It seems to be sporadic, and isn't just HGTV-HD -- After further testing, I found that pressing "Select" again will bring the channel up. TA issue, I guess.


I was having issues like that as well. I e-mailed TWCableHelp [[email protected]] got a response in 5 minutes (on a sunday no less) and while he didn't fix it right away he got in touch with the local guys and followed it through to the end. If she isn't comfortable with a phone call I suggest you send an e-mail to them. I'll never call again.


----------



## pbakers

Science Channel HD (761) is really acting badly tonight (freezes, skips and pixelation) on both my Tivo and TWC DVR. So at least it is not just a Tivo/TA issue. Almost unwatchable here in Rowlett. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Stewie

For those of you having pixelation issues, check you signal strength.

Before the TA, I was getting strength in the 40's to low 50's. After adding the TA, that dropped to the low 40's, and that must be a threshold for the TiVo, as there were several channels that would not come in at all, and others were badly pixelated. Now this was downstream of a splitter that I had for sending cable to the TV & the TiVo. I removed that splitter, and I got most of my channels back. With that I learned that the TA was adding to the attenuation of the signal.

I then picked up a $25 amp at Fry's , and bam, my signal strength shot up into the 90's across the board, including all the new SDV channels. This includes the ones that seemed most problematic these last few months, Science Channel, HGTV & others.

The funny thing is that before the TA came along, I just assumed that I was doomed to bad signal on my install, as it also seemed loosely correlated to time of day - it was worse at midday.

Ever since I put the amp in, not a single drop or pixelation issue, best $25 I've spent in a while.

Now, it does seem that if I leave the 2nd tuner (the one I'm not watching) on an SDV channel, it will disappear. I presume this is by intent, as it's only happened overnight, perhaps when low viewership channels get reassigned to other frequencies?

G'luck all.


----------



## Joe Siegler

My signal strength before the TA was around 93-95. Afterwards, it's about 92-94. A drop, but insignificant.


----------



## roddie

"Press SELECT if you are still watching this channel otherwise it may become temporarily unavailable. Contact your cable provider for more information."

Has anyone seen this message? It popped up on HGTV today. Maybe it's some kind of "idle" timeout or something?


----------



## Joe Siegler

No, I haven't seen that, but occasionally, i get a blank screen with a msg i don't recall right now a out hit select or something. Changing to another channel and back makes it come right back though.


----------



## Stewie

I *think* that's the message that I get sometimes. I think so far it's only been on the 2nd tuner, i.e. the one that I'm *not* watching. Like you, I presume that this is part of the timeout process whereby "unwatched" SDV channels are cleared and recovered by the head end. Like Joe says, hitting select or changing the channel seems to make it go away w/o issue. I haven't had any issues w/any scheduled recordings either, so this only impacts my "live" TV watching, and again, only on the other tuner.


----------



## Joe Siegler

From the looks of things, the new "Look Back" feature I'm guessing won't be usable with a TiVo, will it?

http://www.timewarnercable.com/sandiego-desertcities/learn/cable/lookback.html (This is a San Diego Page, can't find it in the Dallas pages)

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Dallas/site.faqs/DigitalCab/#Look+Back


----------



## Grumock

Joe Siegler said:


> From the looks of things, the new "Look Back" feature I'm guessing won't be usable with a TiVo, will it?
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/sandiego-desertcities/learn/cable/lookback.html (This is a San Diego Page, can't find it in the Dallas pages)
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Dallas/site.faqs/DigitalCab/#Look+Back


I'm going to have to side with you on this, & say I doubt it.


----------



## pbakers

Anyone having Switched Digital Video problems this morning? I am in Rowlett, Tex 75089. All channels using SDV are out this morning on both my TIVO and TCW DVR box, so its not just a tuning adaptor problem. All other channels are OK and high speed Internet is OK as well. Anyone?


----------



## kingkong316

Anyone having issues with SDV. Right now I only see an issue with CCHD but its been going on for 4 days now. Euless 76039


----------



## InkBlot

kingkong316 said:


> Anyone having issues with SDV. Right now I only see an issue with CCHD but its been going on for 4 days now. Euless 76039


I'm in the same zip code, and I'm unable to tune in Comedy Central HD either. So far as I can see, everything else is fine.


----------



## kingkong316

InkBlot said:


> I'm in the same zip code, and I'm unable to tune in Comedy Central HD either. So far as I can see, everything else is fine.


I contacted them through their online and social media team and they have just contacted me They have contacted the local people to investigate. they have bypassed the red tape for me in the past one of the few twc teams I trust. Let you know when they get back to me


----------



## Arcady

I have no CCHD on 3 of 4 TiVo boxes here in 75234. For some reason, one TiVo HD still gets it. I don't want to call and have them mess with it, because they always seem to make things worse. Not worth it to me for one channel.


----------



## DaveDFW

CCHD isn't available on either of my S3s in 75082. I'm too afraid to call and complain!


----------



## MeInDallas

I would really like to get my Tivo's back on TWC but I had so many problems with them after they went to the tuning adapters. Before when I just had cable cards everything was so perfect. Sounds like the issues still remain.


----------



## Pilot20

MeInDallas said:


> I would really like to get my Tivo's back on TWC but I had so many problems with them after they went to the tuning adapters. Before when I just had cable cards everything was so perfect. Sounds like the issues still remain.


I couldn't agree more.

I'm in S. Texas and I have TWC.

My picture qualtiy is very good, so no issue there.

Once the Tivo/cable card was installed properly and working, I never had an issue.

Since the tuning adapter... nothing but problems.

I thought I finally had it sorted out, but then last week, they downloaded the latest firmware. Now, back to problems where the SDVs won't hold for very long.

If I had a better alternative, I would switch in a minute, but I still like Tivo compared to the junk DVR that TWC offers.

I've now be through 4 TA's and a host of phone calls in the last 16 months.

This is just unacceptable.:down:


----------



## Stewie

Arcady said:


> I have no CCHD on 3 of 4 TiVo boxes here in 75234.





DaveDFW said:


> CCHD isn't available on either of my S3s in 75082.


Was also not able to get CCHD in 75080 in the last few days. This evening it seems to be fine.


----------



## DaveDFW

Stewie said:


> Was also not able to get CCHD in 75080 in the last few days. This evening it seems to be fine.


It's back on in 75082 too!


----------



## MeInDallas

Pilot20 said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I'm in S. Texas and I have TWC.
> 
> My picture qualtiy is very good, so no issue there.
> 
> Once the Tivo/cable card was installed properly and working, I never had an issue.
> 
> Since the tuning adapter... nothing but problems.
> 
> I thought I finally had it sorted out, but then last week, they downloaded the latest firmware. Now, back to problems where the SDVs won't hold for very long.
> 
> If I had a better alternative, I would switch in a minute, but I still like Tivo compared to the junk DVR that TWC offers.
> 
> I've now be through 4 TA's and a host of phone calls in the last 16 months.
> 
> This is just unacceptable.:down:


I think they try to force people to use their DVR's. Its just so weird to me that you have the same service, and then their DVR's have the same cable cards in them but they work perfect. If I went back to my Tivo's I could save a lot of money every month. I had many techs out to look at my set ups and as soon as they would get down the street I got nothing but black screens and pixelation, then of course it would be another week before they got back out to look at it again. 

I definately like the Tivo setup better. With Tivo if you delete something you can go and recover it back from your deleted programs, on TWC DVR's once you delete it then its gone forever. You can see it in the deleted programs but you dont have the option to recover it and watch it again. Also you can transfer programs and home movies and other stuff to the Tivo, on TWC DVR's you cant do that.


----------



## Grumock

MeInDallas said:


> I think they try to force people to use their DVR's. Its just so weird to me that you have the same service, and then their DVR's have the same cable cards in them but they work perfect. :


Difference is, their boxes are bidirectional unlike TIVos


----------



## Grumock

Pilot20 said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I'm in S. Texas and I have TWC.
> 
> My picture qualtiy is very good, so no issue there.
> 
> Once the Tivo/cable card was installed properly and working, I never had an issue.
> 
> Since the tuning adapter... nothing but problems.
> 
> I thought I finally had it sorted out, but then last week, they downloaded the latest firmware. Now, back to problems where the SDVs won't hold for very long.
> 
> If I had a better alternative, I would switch in a minute, but I still like Tivo compared to the junk DVR that TWC offers.
> 
> I've now be through 4 TA's and a host of phone calls in the last 16 months.
> 
> This is just unacceptable.:down:


I really could not agree with you more on this issue!!!


----------



## colin1497

OK, new to the 75238 TWC area and SDV, but thought I'd post on this thread and ask a few questions:

1) Occasionally I seem to lose nearly all of my HD stations with a message to contact my cable provider because it's unavailable. It's a message I've never seen before, and my guess is it's SDV related but I haven't yet figured out what I can do about it. Any suggestions?

2) I have a few channels that seem to sporadically have really low SNR's and lots of blocking. ESPN-News HD, for instance seems to suck every time I've tuned it. This really isn't SDV related (I don't think) but likewise, any suggestions on how best to go about addressing this with TWC?

Colin


----------



## Pilot20

colin1497 said:


> OK, new to the 75238 TWC area and SDV, but thought I'd post on this thread and ask a few questions:
> 
> 1) Occasionally I seem to lose nearly all of my HD stations with a message to contact my cable provider because it's unavailable. It's a message I've never seen before, and my guess is it's SDV related but I haven't yet figured out what I can do about it. Any suggestions?
> 
> 2) I have a few channels that seem to sporadically have really low SNR's and lots of blocking. ESPN-News HD, for instance seems to suck every time I've tuned it. This really isn't SDV related (I don't think) but likewise, any suggestions on how best to go about addressing this with TWC?
> 
> Colin


I would recommend calling the TWC Customer Service number for your area and set up an appointment for a tech to go to your house and check the signal levels, wiring etc. Most techs do a good job of that. Poor signal levels and noise in the line can cause problems with tuning adapters.


----------



## Stewie

Pilot20 said:


> Poor signal levels and noise in the line can cause problems with tuning adapters.


This. :up: I lost >30 pts (dbs?) in signal when going to the TA, which caused all sorts of interesting issues. I ended up installing a $25 signal amp, and things returned to normal. G'luck.


----------



## colin1497

Pilot20 said:


> I would recommend calling the TWC Customer Service number for your area and set up an appointment for a tech to go to your house and check the signal levels, wiring etc. Most techs do a good job of that. Poor signal levels and noise in the line can cause problems with tuning adapters.


Yeah, I went to check ESPN-News today and it's happy. All of the channels I checked when ESPN-News was blocking had really strong signal. I need to start paying attention, I guess. I know I had something similar going on with another channel the other day but I don't remember which one. I guess with SDV it could be the same channel having a problem but it would move around. Maybe I can go looking for it...

The 2-3 times when almost none of my HD channels were working is far more concerning. Well, that and the fact that I have no suggestions now. No suggestions sucks.


----------



## Pilot20

colin1497 said:


> Yeah, I went to check ESPN-News today and it's happy. All of the channels I checked when ESPN-News was blocking had really strong signal. I need to start paying attention, I guess. I know I had something similar going on with another channel the other day but I don't remember which one. I guess with SDV it could be the same channel having a problem but it would move around. Maybe I can go looking for it...
> 
> The 2-3 times when almost none of my HD channels were working is far more concerning. Well, that and the fact that I have no suggestions now. No suggestions sucks.


My TA went bad a few months ago, so TWC brought a "new" TA. It worked for a few hours after the techs left, and then it started getting the "channel not available" message.

I rebooted it and it worked for a few days and then started dropping channels again. The TA then got gradually worse and needed to be rebooted every day and then, every few hours.

The TWC techs came to the house again and checked all of the wiring and signal levels and pronounced everything ok.

I finally gave up on the local guys and called the TWC National Support Desk, and they were able to run diagnostics on their end and they determined that the TA was bad.

I went to the local TWC store and exchanged the TA for a new one, hooked it up and it hasn't caused any issues now for two weeks.

I think the tech that installed the TA had an old one on his truck and he just used it to replace the TA that originally failed.

The TWC National Support techs can run you through the TA diagnostics and determine if you have a signal or noise issue. In my experience, they know a lot more about the Tivo/TA combo than the local guys...most of which are clueless.

The National Support Desk number that I used is...866-532-2598.

Good luck!


----------



## colin1497

One more question for the thread:

I understand that SDV apparently kills suggestions on S3's. Does anyone else have problems getting both tuners on the programs they want with live TV? It seems like even if I pause the show I'm watching I can't get the 2nd tuner onto the channel I want, which is REALLY annoying when I want to set up to watch 2 football games. Basically assume the following:

T1 -- ESPNHD
T2 -- craptastic world of cooking

Pause ESPN to start it buffering, try to get T2 to ESPN2HD. Result:

T1 -- ESPN2HD
T2 -- craptastic world of cooking

The only way I can get it to change T2 is to start T1 RECORDING on ESPNHD, then change to ESPN2HD. This wasn't really a problem before, so I assume it's an SDV thing where it doesn't want to let me change my background tuner's station?


----------



## kevin120

colin1497 said:


> One more question for the thread:
> 
> I understand that SDV apparently kills suggestions on S3's. Does anyone else have problems getting both tuners on the programs they want with live TV? It seems like even if I pause the show I'm watching I can't get the 2nd tuner onto the channel I want, which is REALLY annoying when I want to set up to watch 2 football games. Basically assume the following:
> 
> T1 -- ESPNHD
> T2 -- craptastic world of cooking
> 
> Pause ESPN to start it buffering, try to get T2 to ESPN2HD. Result:
> 
> T1 -- ESPN2HD
> T2 -- craptastic world of cooking
> 
> The only way I can get it to change T2 is to start T1 RECORDING on ESPNHD, then change to ESPN2HD. This wasn't really a problem before, so I assume it's an SDV thing where it doesn't want to let me change my background tuner's station?


ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD are not even SDV here in North Texas they share a fequency with TNT HD on 555MHz.


----------

